# Has Suarez done it again?



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumour has it the teeth are back in action!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Rumour has it the teeth are back in action!
		
Click to expand...

No rumour,he muched again.

Horrible horrible individual.

No doubt his biggest fan will be along to defend him.


But,but,but,but.....


----------



## bozza (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't defend him doing it twice, horrible scum bag he is, the bloke seriously needs criminal action taking against him! 

What human in the right mind does that!?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 24, 2014)

bozza said:



			Can't defend him doing it twice, horrible scum bag he is, the bloke seriously needs criminal action taking against him! 

What human in the right mind does that!?
		
Click to expand...

3 times, he did it before he came to England as well.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

For those who missed it - 

https://vine.co/v/MtJJIqLvJpi


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			For those who missed it - 

https://vine.co/v/MtJJIqLvJpi

Click to expand...

obviously the ref missed it. Perhaps this WIIL be the end for him!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2014)

Just seen the replays on ITV and it looks very much like he's tried to chomp on the Italians shoulder.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

The man is a total disgrace!!! 
He should get a lifetime ban from the game. 
What kind of civilised person behaves like that?


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Just seen the replays on ITV and it looks very much like he's tried to chomp on the Italians shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Less of the tried. He bit him full stop.The mark is there on the defenders shoulder plus the dirty scumbag was left holding his horrible buck teeth.

Liverpool may get to keep the filthy scumbag now.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 24, 2014)

He may not realise he's doing it. Like a form of Tourette's? 

Will this improve Liverpool's chances of keeping him?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2014)

Not only the bite, but when the victim reacts the same feigned injury, exactly as the Ivanovich incident.  Words fail me.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 24, 2014)

Just seen it. It looks bad.

He's got to be mentally ill, he doesn't need banning, he need sectioning !!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Less of the tried. He bit him full stop.The mark is there on the defenders shoulder plus the dirty scumbag was left holding his horrible buck teeth.

Liverpool may get to keep the filthy scumbag now.
		
Click to expand...

Yup he defo bit the Italian


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpool have to sack him ............................ NOW!
They cannot possibly defend the indefensible, he's a cannibal, he has to be banned for a massive length of time.
He's an utter disgrace and should be publicly shamed and immediately thrown out of the tournament.
His value is now close to Â£0.


Made my World Cup, this has. 



*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

The Boy just saw it on the TV and said " does he have a disease?".
Maybe he does.
Is it time to ban him for a year from all Football.....?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2014)

Utter nutter - ban him and rid him from our screens once and for all.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 24, 2014)

Where is LP when you want him most!!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 24, 2014)

3offTheTee said:



			Where is LP when you want him most!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Popcorn at the ready...


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2014)

This needs a big ban. Lifetime for him and 15 years for his kids when they start playing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Kevin Davies just said "you can't defend it" 
I bet some one will try


----------



## One Planer (Jun 24, 2014)

Obviously previous bans/fines haven't worked. 

I've just been watching it and, well, words fail me. 

I'm shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

YES..Else the question would not be asked, surely.


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

'I ate his liver, with some fava beans,

...and a nice Chiallini. Ththththththththth'


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not only the bite, but when the victim reacts the same feigned injury, exactly as the Ivanovich incident.  Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed..Did he lose a tooth though..


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

It has given Chiles the perfect decoy to sweep his teams glorious draw firmly under the carpet though.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kevin Davies just said "you can't defend it" 
I bet some one will try

Click to expand...

It trust you are not referring ton anyone with Liverpool in his name PS!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 24, 2014)

Just seen it after the England match, what can he say this time, he must be banned for the rest of the tournament! The guy is incredible and must have a serious anger management problem as he knew afterwards he wasnt going to get away with it.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Where is LiverpoolPhil when you need him???


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

You can't excuse that. If anyone had tried that on with me when I played, I'd have decked them on the spot. No question about it. Used to get a bit of nipping at corners, wee digs in the ribs etc and I've even had hair pulled out the top of my legs when marking someone!! (That hurts btw). Never came across anyone biting though.

I missed most of the game unfortunately, was it retaliatory at all? Not excusing it, just wondering if there was a bit of needle.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone think that the Italian put his shoulder near Suarez's teeth on purpose?


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			You can't excuse that. If anyone had tried that on with me when I played, I'd have decked them on the spot. No question about it. Used to get a bit of nipping at corners, wee digs in the ribs etc and I've even had hair pulled out the top of my legs when marking someone!! (That hurts btw). Never came across anyone biting though.

I missed most of the game unfortunately, was it retaliatory at all? Not excusing it, just wondering if there was a bit of needle.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. What a belting i would have handed out and no there was nothing happened before he did it,defender did the usual bit of arm holding at length then faces the ball and baaaammmm munch away on the shoulder from the scumbag.


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2014)

Utterly disgraceful. Ban him for a long, long time. Filthy gutter snipe.


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kevin Davies just said "you can't defend it" 
I bet some one will try

Click to expand...

They won't, they just can't .................. surely.



3offTheTee said:



			It trust you are not referring ton anyone with Liverpool in his name PS!
		
Click to expand...

Give Phil a break guys, this is not about him, it's about Suarez!


*Slime*.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Dunc got the jail for less.

Just saying like.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			You can't excuse that. If anyone had tried that on with me when I played, I'd have decked them on the spot. No question about it. Used to get a bit of nipping at corners, wee digs in the ribs etc and I've even had hair pulled out the top of my legs when marking someone!! (That hurts btw). Never came across anyone biting though.

I missed most of the game unfortunately, was it retaliatory at all? Not excusing it, just wondering if there was a bit of needle.
		
Click to expand...

I also missed the match,but regardless of what/if anything happened before it Biting is disgusting. I'd have less of problem if Suarez punched people. Biting is what animals do.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

If this was a first offence people would be horrified and demand a ban of several games.....

Having done this 3 times now you have to be looking at a very long ban -and I don't think 10-15 games is going to be enough.
As this is the 3rd time you have to wonder of a year is too short..


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

screw loose in his head!


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Big Dunc got the jail for less.

Just saying like.
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly Dunc got done for assault before the Raith incident. Couldnt see him having a go at Dunc haha.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Would it be an international ban or also club?


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Big Dunc got the jail for less.

Just saying like.
		
Click to expand...


You keep Rangers players out of this!  

Fair point though. 

Tell ye what, I'd love to have seen someone bite big Dunc..............he would have ragdolled him! Lol


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I also missed the match,but regardless of what/if anything happened before it Biting is disgusting. I'd have less of problem if Suarez punched people. Biting is what animals do.
		
Click to expand...


Like I say, I wasn't condoning it, just wondered if the match had been a bit 'tasty'. No pun intended.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would it be an international ban or also club?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect FIFA have the power to ban anyone from all football - assuming they have the balls


----------



## jp5 (Jun 24, 2014)

This animal deserves a lifetime ban from football. What an example to set.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

Do players still get banned sine die?  (spelling?)


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 24, 2014)

should be a total ban from any form of football for  12 months and a Â£500,00 fine,he should also not be allowed to move or be transfer d also.

Before you Liverpool fans come on moaning you gave him two chances but still let him grace your club,it was your clubs greed that let him stay and get away with a lot,weak management and weaker owners,you should of off loaded him as an example.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be the blames the English press for this. It's all their fault he gets portrayed so badly, nothing to do with his actions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

FIFA can sanction upto 2yr ban for biting according to sky sports. Surely a 3rd offence deserves the maximum ban. 
But this is FIFA so anything or nothing could happen.


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			FIFA can sanction upto 2yr ban for biting according to sky sports. Surely a 3rd offence deserves the maximum ban. 
*But this is FIFA so anything or nothing could happen.*

Click to expand...

And if they do nothing, what should Liverpool do?


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would it be an international ban or also club?
		
Click to expand...

Generally bans are kept separate for domestic and international levels. FIFA/UEFA arent exactly known for dishing out drastic punishments either.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			And if they do nothing, what should Liverpool do?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Very little I suspect will be done, as with previous transgressions by players the clubs support their asset and welcome him back after his punishmeng has been served. I can only recall Chelsea sacking the striker who tested positive for cocaine at the top level. (Forgets name  )


----------



## Break90 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			It has given Chiles the perfect decoy to sweep *his teams glorious draw* firmly under the carpet though.
		
Click to expand...

off topic, but Croatia played last night mate.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Very little I suspect will be done, as with previous transgressions by players the clubs support their asset and welcome him back after his punishmeng has been served. I can only recall Chelsea sacking the striker who tested positive for cocaine at the top level. (Forgets name  )
		
Click to expand...

Adrian Mutu.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Very little I suspect will be done, as with previous transgressions by players the clubs support their asset and welcome him back after his punishmeng has been served. I can only recall Chelsea sacking the striker who tested positive for cocaine at the top level. (Forgets name  )
		
Click to expand...

Adrian Mutu. No way will Liverpool do the same. Their PR team will already be working out what to do


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Adrian Mutu. No way will Liverpool do the same. Their PR team will already be working out what to do
		
Click to expand...

A few visits to kids hospitals etc, and he'll be fine to play.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Seems a Norwegian thought to bet on it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			A few visits to kids hospitals etc, and he'll be fine to play.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah or a donation to a charity,just like after the Ivanovic incident.


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm genuinely interested to hear from any Liverpool supporters, they seem to be very quiet at the moment!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm genuinely interested to hear from any Liverpool supporters, they seem to be very quiet at the moment!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...





Come on mate,it's not like they usually comment on everything.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Why doesn't he get it, that biting people is not acceptable. It's not difficult to understand. Don't bite. How hard can it be?


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't get how no-one has retaliated. If that was me, he wouldn't have any teeth left to bite anyone else with! Horrible dirty little sewer rat.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

How to go from Hero to Zero in seconds

Doubt the big clubs will want to touch him now, 

Its a shame as he was beginning to let the football do the talking

his new nickname is "Pepperami"  coz he's a bit of an animal


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

I cannot believe he's actually done it again!

There's no excuse or defence of this neither.

An international ban will probably follow and rightly so, but it shouldn't be domestically. As much as some people want Liverpool to sack him I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Where's Liverpoolphil...???


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm genuinely interested to hear from any Liverpool supporters, they seem to be very quiet at the moment!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing they are waiting for FIFA to find him innocent, so that they can have a go at us all for victimising their idol.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			An international ban will probably follow and rightly so, but it shouldn't be domestically.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Surely a ban is a ban from all football, if not whats the point?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I cannot believe he's actually done it again!

There's no excuse or defence of this neither.

An international ban will probably follow and rightly so, but it shouldn't be domestically. As much as some people want Liverpool to sack him I don't think that will happen.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but where ever I go in life, I'm representing my employer ( and oddly, my golf club).


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit silly, FIFA will punish him, whether they account for the occasions in domestic leagues who knows... But if I were Liverpool I would impose a fine and try and sell him, if not, plastic surgery different name and bring him out as a January signing


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Why not? Surely a ban is a ban from all football, if not whats the point?
		
Click to expand...

Because it doesn't happen in modern domestic football, thats why.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty shocking as, having happened 3 times, this must be his "instinct" unfortunately.

I'd far sooner someone took a swing at me than bit me!

Same as it overshadows how good he is at football (as we've seen on here)....


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I cannot believe he's actually done it again!

There's no excuse or defence of this neither.

An international ban will probably follow and rightly so, *but it shouldn't be domestically*. As much as some people want Liverpool to sack him I don't think that will happen.
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell not?
Liverpool cannot possibly be seen to turn a blind eye to what he's done, (yet again), in front of the rest of the footballing world.
Question for Liverpool supporters ............................ are you happy for him to continue representing your club?


*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, but where ever I go in life, I'm representing my employer ( and oddly, my golf club).
		
Click to expand...

Murph, ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.

Here's 2 examples;

Lee Hughes Killed somebody drink driving yet still walked back into football.

Marlon King, jailed for Rape and assault but still walked back into football.

Just to make myself clear, I AM NOT DEFENDING SUAREZ .


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Because it doesn't happen in modern domestic football, thats why.
		
Click to expand...

He's now bitten someone in all areas of the football arena, domestically and world stage, he's got a problem and as such needs to be punished across the board, no place for it of him with such a disgusting disorder on our pitches.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Murph, ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.

Here's 2 examples;

Lee Hughes Killed somebody drink driving yet still walked back int

Marlon King, jailed for Rape and assault but still walked back into football.

Just to make myself clear, I AM NOT DEFENDING SUAREZ .
		
Click to expand...

Why do these to cases have to be brought up as a comparison...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

What would happen if any of us bit 3 people whilst at work??


----------



## drawboy (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Why the hell not?
Liverpool cannot possibly be seen to turn a blind eye to what he's done, (yet again), in front of the rest of the footballing world.
Question for Liverpool supporters ............................ are you happy for him to continue representing your club?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Slime,

Firstly, A ban in domestic doesn't cover European or International games and never has done so why the hell should it be now?

Secondly, NOBODY is turning a blind eye to what he has done. It happened 2 hrs ago so lets give Uruguay and FIFA the chance to deal with him. I'm sure Liverpool will also punish him regardless of what some may think of that punishment.

Thirdly, I'm happy to see him continue to be our #7 as i think he is a world class footballer. He also has problems which need sorting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Why do these to cases have to be brought up as a comparison...

Click to expand...

Rumpo, I used those 2 examples to show how ALL footballers are treated differently to the General working public.

I hope you can understand this.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Slime,

Firstly, A ban in domestic doesn't cover European or International games and never has done so why the hell should it be now?

Secondly, NOBODY is turning a blind eye to what he has done. It happened 2 hrs ago so lets give Uruguay and FIFA the chance to deal with him. I'm sure Liverpool will also punish him regardless of what some may think of that punishment.

Thirdly, I'm happy to see him continue to be our #7 as i think he is a world class footballer. He also has problems which need sorting.
		
Click to expand...

Thought his probs were 'sorted'..Hmm..maybe not eh...


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Rumpo, I used those 2 examples to show how ALL footballers are treated differently to the General working public.

I hope you can understand this.
		
Click to expand...

Nope..Me no comprendez...Si!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

There is no excuse for his actions today - disgusting and zero defence 

FIFA will rightly punish him severely and he will deserve any punishment given to him 

Needs to go see someone to sort his head to find out why he feels he needs to react like that 

Let himself , his country and his club down today - again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			He's now bitten someone in all areas of the football arena, domestically and world stage, he's got a problem and as such needs to be punished across the board, no place for it of him with such a disgusting disorder on our pitches.
		
Click to expand...

And each of those incidents have been dealt with and punishment has been served.

Would you like a totting up procedure or something?


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Slime,

Firstly, A ban in domestic doesn't cover European or International games and never has done so why the hell should it be now?

Secondly, NOBODY is turning a blind eye to what he has done. It happened 2 hrs ago so lets give Uruguay and FIFA the chance to deal with him. I'm sure Liverpool will also punish him regardless of what some may think of that punishment.

Thirdly, *I'm happy to see him continue to be our #7* as i think he is a world class footballer. He also has problems which need sorting.
		
Click to expand...

*Stuart_C*

I'm absolutely staggered.
That a man who brings so much shame and condemnation onto your beloved Liverpool, one of the world's most respected football clubs, is one you would be happy to see as your #7.
Amazing .................. but I admire your honesty.


*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Nope..Me no comprendez...Si!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You've just confirmed my thoughts of you.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			And each of those incidents have been dealt with and punishment has been served.

Would you like a totting up procedure or something?
		
Click to expand...

Given that the previous punishments have clearly been unsuccessful, yes!


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Rumpo, I used those 2 examples to show how ALL footballers are treated differently to the General working public.

I hope you can understand this.
		
Click to expand...

On field,and off field felony's. so no comparison....


----------



## drawboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpool announce Saurez new kit


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Given that the previous punishments have clearly been unsuccessful, yes!
		
Click to expand...

As far as i'm aware in the FIFA rules there's no totting up procedure for bans so it shouldn't happen.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no excuse for his actions today - disgusting and zero defence 

FIFA will rightly punish him severely and he will deserve any punishment given to him 

Needs to go see someone to sort his head to find out why he feels he needs to react like that 


Let himself , his country and his club down today - again.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Phil...And well put.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			On field,and off field felony's. so no comparison....

Click to expand...

Go back and read the post and concentrate on the very 1st line, that is the point of my EXAMPLES.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			As far as i'm aware in the FIFA rules there's no totting up procedure for bans so it shouldn't happen.
		
Click to expand...

Course it should happen. Obviously their last punishment didn't work. 
Will Barca still want him at a knock down price??


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no excuse for his actions today - disgusting and zero defence 

FIFA will rightly punish him severely and he will deserve any punishment given to him 

Needs to go see someone to sort his head to find out why he feels he needs to react like that 

Let himself , his country and his club down today - again.
		
Click to expand...


Cannot fault any of the above  :thup:.

Tell us Phil, what would you hope Liverpool do with him for next season?


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Would you like a totting up procedure or something?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, like anyone who commits an offence, and lets be certain here, that is ABH or even section 18 (wounding with intent), over the top, I don't think so, any person committing repetitive crimes get greater sentences, so yes, I'd like to see a totting up penalty because he is a serial, habitual offender!


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Course it should happen. Obviously their last punishment didn't work. 
Will Barca still want him at a knock down price??
		
Click to expand...

Interesing. Barcas rep is important to them, think Madrid would take him and he would fit better football wise.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2014)

I have been a Liverpool fan for 30 years. I am disgusted with his actions and want him sold, just get something for him, anything!! No way I want my lad watching LFC and him potentially being an idol. The man has some serious issues and while being one of the most talented strikers to grace Anfield EVER, he simply has to go. As LP said, he has let pretty much everyone down.

a disgrace.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Tell us Phil, what would you hope Liverpool do with him for next season?
		
Click to expand...

U know u asked phil, but i would rather finish mid table and get knocked out at group stage of CL than have him in the team, he has to go. don't care if he gets sacked actually and we get zero, he has to go. an embarrassment to the club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Course it should happen.* Obviously their last punishment didn't work. *
Will Barca still want him at a knock down price??
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool or The Fa?

What should happen is they Punish him and then bring in a rule that reflects this. Unless your happy for FIFA  to make and bend the rules as and when they see fit.

Of course Barca would still want him, i don't even think the price would have to be knocked down.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 24, 2014)

Firstly I don't think footballers can be held in high morale standing or the sport as a whole, in general the philosophy of win at all cost is king.  As long as a player is performing and the team is getting results, players can pretty much get away with anything.  Obviously there is a screw loose in Suarez's head and he needs some serious help because it seems like he just can't help himself.  In terms of FIFA it would be interesting to see what they do.  The only thing that gets them riled is if someone effects the commercial side of there business.

The Mutu saga was slightly different,it was less about bringing the club into disrepute and more of a way for Chelsea to get out of a rather large contract for a player they didn't want and couldn't play.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yes, like anyone who commits an offence, and lets be certain here, that is ABH or even section 18 (wounding with intent), over the top, I don't think so, any person committing repetitive crimes get greater sentences, so yes, I'd like to see a totting up penalty because he is a serial, habitual offender!
		
Click to expand...

What about repeat speeding offenders who could potentially kill an innocent person Fishy?.......


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Go back and read the post and concentrate on the very 1st line, that is the point of my EXAMPLES.
		
Click to expand...

, 
ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.
Just don't think the examples you give are relative to course of this thread..SIMPLES


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool or The Fa?

What should happen is they Punish him and then bring in a rule that reflects this. Unless your happy for FIFA  to make and bend the rules as and when they see fit.

Of course Barca would still want him, i don't even think the price would have to be knocked down.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more than happy for FIFA to use common sense to deal with this complete head case!!
Bookies have already cut their price for him staying at Liverpool. What does that tell you??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool or The Fa?

What should happen is they Punish him and then bring in a rule that reflects this. Unless your happy for FIFA  to make and bend the rules as and when they see fit.

Of course Barca would still want him, i don't even think the price would have to be knocked down.
		
Click to expand...

He won't get sacked but I don't expect Barce will want to pay high money for him so I don't expect him to be sold 

He is a wonderful player and hopefully the club can find a way to sort his head out.

It's a fine balance between wanting a genius on the field but one with issues 

The club and fans have backed him through thick and thin

Would sell at a high price or keep him.

He will,be banned from international football for a year - the same as what happened to the players that assaulted the ref. Liverpool will fine him massively and send him to see someone. 

FIFA have the power to ban from all football but can't see them doing that - the FA and UEFA won't be able to do anything - would like to see the club ban him for a period as well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



, 
ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.
Just don't think the examples you give are relative to course of this thread..SIMPLES
		
Click to expand...

It's obvious he was trying to show worse cases than Suarez to try & sugar coat it abit.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's obvious he was trying to show worse cases than Suarez to try & sugar coat it abit.
		
Click to expand...

No i wasn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



, 
ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.
Just don't think the examples you give are relative to course of this thread..SIMPLES
		
Click to expand...

Lots of players have done awful things on a pitch - players have assaulted fans , refs , players etc they have all been given various punishments and there is no consistency


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			What about repeat speeding offenders who could potentially kill an innocent person Fishy?.......
		
Click to expand...

Your comparisons are a joke, were talking about professional footballers who should be setting examples to the young footballers coming through the ranks and those not good enough just in the playgrounds, not joe public, these footballers are impressionable whenever they are on the worlds stage, I'm not! 

Your defence of him is very poor judgement IMO


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I have been a Liverpool fan for 30 years. I am disgusted with his actions and want him sold, just get something for him, anything!! No way I want my lad watching LFC and him potentially being an idol. The man has some serious issues and while being one of the most talented strikers to grace Anfield EVER, he simply has to go. As LP said, he has let pretty much everyone down.

a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play Rooter,but why didn't Liverpool fans feel like this after his 2nd biting incident?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Your comparisons are a joke, were talking about professional footballers who should be setting examples to the young footballers coming through the ranks and those not good enough just in the playgrounds, not joe public, these footballers are impressionable whenever they are on the worlds stage, I'm not! 

Your defence of him is very poor judgement IMO
		
Click to expand...

Being honest here I don't think Stu is actually defending him


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



, 
ALL footballers are treated differently from the public unfortunately.
Just don't think the examples you give are relative to course of this thread..SIMPLES
		
Click to expand...

Right, Murhthemog wrote this - Sorry, but where ever I go in life, I'm representing my employer ( and oddly, my golf club).

My example was to show that footballers are treated differently from the general working public. 

So when people say if i done this in my workplace i'd be sacked.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

He's a dirty, goofy little skip rat and I hope he is banned for the whole of next season!!!


----------



## freddielong (Jun 24, 2014)

this should receive at least double the last ban but for me a life ban would not be to harsh


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			No i wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you was.
Did you quote that you would still have him as your number 7..Apologies,if that was someone else


----------



## User20205 (Jun 24, 2014)

What he did is indefensible, and no one is trying to defend him. 

I do reckon it's poor that some are using it as a vehicle to attack Liverpool and their supporters. Poor and pathetic, and just about sums up the atmosphere on here at the moment.

Back on topic, FIFA will throw the book at him, irrespective of previous. It's on the world stage and they can't palm off a punishment on a national FA. 

I'm not sure about a precident for a domestic and national ban. I can't think of another example.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He will,be banned from international football for a year - the same as what happened to the players that assaulted the ref. Liverpool will fine him massively and send him to see someone.
		
Click to expand...

In a strange kind of way I think this is likely to increase his value as never lost for int duty.

Have to say something like this on the world stage should lead to a ban from all football for at least a year


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Cannot fault any of the above  :thup:.

Tell us Phil, what would you hope Liverpool do with him for next season?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Muzzle him.


----------



## Wayman (Jun 24, 2014)

Deserves to never play football again
I've said this already on this forum
Annoys me that man!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			What he did is indefensible, and no one is trying to defend him. 

*I do reckon it's poor that some are using it as a vehicle to attack Liverpool and their supporters. Poor and pathetic, and just about sums up the atmosphere on here at the moment.*

Back on topic, FIFA will throw the book at him, irrespective of previous. It's on the world stage and they can't palm off a punishment on a national FA. 

I'm not sure about a precident for a domestic and national ban. I can't think of another example.
		
Click to expand...

Well said :thup:


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			U know u asked phil, but i would rather finish mid table and get knocked out at group stage of CL than have him in the team, he has to go. don't care if he gets sacked actually and we get zero, he has to go. an embarrassment to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Rooter, I applaud you.
I wouldn't want anything like him at my club. I would go so far as to stop supporting my club until that cancer was removed.


*Slime*.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Muzzle him.
		
Click to expand...

File his teeth down ... Or knock them out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Your comparisons are a joke, were talking about professional footballers who should be setting examples to the young footballers coming through the ranks and those not good enough just in the playgrounds, not joe public, these footballers are impressionable whenever they are on the worlds stage, I'm not! 

Your defence of him is very poor judgement IMO
		
Click to expand...

I am not defending his actions at all.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lots of players have done awful things on a pitch - players have assaulted fans , refs , players etc they have all been given various punishments and there is no consistency
		
Click to expand...

Exactly Phil...On the pitch..Stuart used 2 off the pitch examples...Blades have experience of a great goal scorer for us,getting locked up for you know what..I for one do not want him to pull on a Sheff Utd shirt on again..Tinpot club or not, as your mate calls us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			In a strange kind of way I think this is likely to increase his value as never lost for int duty.

Have to say something like this on the world stage should lead to a ban from all football for at least a year
		
Click to expand...

Can't think of anyone who has been banned from all football apart from drugs or missing drugs test if an incident has happened on international duty ?


----------



## freddielong (Jun 24, 2014)

On the street biting someone once would be GBH


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't think of anyone who has been banned from all football apart from drugs or missing drugs test if an incident has happened on international duty ?
		
Click to expand...

What did Cantona get for kicking a fan?


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			In a strange kind of way I think this is likely to increase his value as never lost for int duty.
		
Click to expand...


Are you joking?! 

If he did it again next season he would be at least banned for the season, maybe face criminal charges etc.


----------



## greggyjones (Jun 24, 2014)

Dirty, dirty, dirty, dirty, disgusting, racist, cheat.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Yes you was.
Did you quote that you would still have him as your number 7..Apologies,if that was someone else
		
Click to expand...

So just because i will accept him as a liverpool player i'm defending his actions??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Rooter, I applaud you.
I wouldn't want anything like him at my club. I would go so far as to stop supporting my club until that cancer was removed.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but did you say that about Cantona when he assaulted a fan and also players on a pitch or when Keane deliberately went out to hurt someone and to end their career !? 

That's not excusing Suarez or defending him but to someone to say that the incident has "made my World Cup" just shows the attitude on here at the moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

freddielong said:



			On the street biting someone once would be GBH
		
Click to expand...

On the street and on a football pitch is slightly different.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			What he did is indefensible, and no one is trying to defend him. 

I do reckon it's poor that some are using it as a vehicle to attack Liverpool and their supporters. Poor and pathetic, and just about sums up the atmosphere on here at the moment.

Back on topic, FIFA will throw the book at him, irrespective of previous. It's on the world stage and they can't palm off a punishment on a national FA. 

I'm not sure about a precident for a domestic and national ban. I can't think of another example.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah alright mate. But he is a Liverpol player so surely people are right to expect the club to act.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			What did Cantona get for kicking a fan?
		
Click to expand...


Not sure - 9 months was the FA ban but I think he had retired from Inty football ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			On the street and on a football pitch is slightly different.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it??


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 24, 2014)

standrew said:



			Are you joking?! 

If he did it again next season he would be at least banned for the season, maybe face criminal charges etc.
		
Click to expand...

No with some of the dodgy characters running football clubs these days may see it as a bonus if a player cannot play international footy less chance of an injury etc


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah alright mate. *But he is a Liverpol player so surely people are right to expect the club to act.*

Click to expand...

I'm sure they will once FIFA and Uruguay have dealt with him.

What do you want LFC to do now?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but did you say that about Cantona when he assaulted a fan and also players on a pitch or when Keane deliberately went out to hurt someone and to end their career !? 

That's not excusing Suarez or defending him but to someone to say that the incident has "made my World Cup" just shows the attitude on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not pretend that You're not as guilty as any one for the attitude on here at the moment Phil :thup:


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			So just because i will accept him as a liverpool player i'm defending his actions??
		
Click to expand...

Only you can answer that.....It is his 3rd time, and  has been done for racism..If you have kids,and they are Liverpool fans i do not think he serves the best example at all..Even to well balanced adult fans actually...At what cost do you and Liverpool crave succes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm sure they will once FIFA and Uruguay have dealt with him.

What do you want LFC to do now?
		
Click to expand...

Throw him out of course - they want him gone because he is a quality player that improves our club


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm sure they will once FIFA and Uruguay have dealt with him.

What do you want LFC to do now?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at the moment,but let's not pretend its a Witch hunt against Liverpool fc.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			On the street and on a football pitch is slightly different.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it is different but a third offence needs to be looked into the guy obviously has some sort of problem


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why is it??
		
Click to expand...

Because sports governs itself where possible same as rugby punch ups don't recall players being dragged in front of the beak?


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

20 pager that'll be closed by midnight.

Off to get the popcorn.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Throw him out of course - they want him gone because he is a quality player that improves our club
		
Click to expand...

& repeatedly bites opponents :thup:let's not forget that


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not sure about a precident for a domestic and national ban. I can't think of another example.
		
Click to expand...

Don't FIFA have a habit of making things up as they go along..?
I think if they wanted to make the ban universal, they could.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

freddielong said:



			I agree that it is different but a third offence needs to be looked into the guy obviously has some sort of problem
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,why should fellow players fear being bitten??


----------



## freddielong (Jun 24, 2014)

Supposedly a couple of the bookies were offering odds before the world cup of 100/1 for a Suarez bite


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nothing at the moment,but let's not pretend its a Witch hunt against Liverpool fc.
		
Click to expand...

I've never said there is or has been a witch hunt against us, but i will always defend them where defendable.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Celtic have apparently dropped their interest now.

Just send him to a dentist to have all teeth oot.

Without anesthetic.

Using pliers.

And a hammer and chisel. 

Sorted.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Don't FIFA have a habit of making things up as they go along..?
I think if they wanted to make the ban universal, they could.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.Lets see how FIFA'S Fair Play mantra kicks in...Also, double pain for Italy, as the scorer should have been suspended...Probably,only punishment given out, will be ref on first flight home..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Celtic have apparently dropped their interest now.

Just send him to a dentist to have all teeth oot.

Without anesthetic.

Using pliers.

And a hammer and chisel. 

Sorted.
		
Click to expand...

But he is a fantastic talent,so hey ho


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Only you can answer that.....It is his 3rd time, and  has been done for racism..If you have kids,and they are Liverpool fans i do not think he serves the best example at all..Even to well balanced adult fans actually...*At what cost do you and Liverpool crave succes?*

Click to expand...

Apart from a league cup we've not had success with him in the side, I've watched worse players win the European cup but i've  never watched a better player than him.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fair play Rooter,but why didn't Liverpool fans feel like this after his 2nd biting incident?
		
Click to expand...

The 1st case was in reality very low key and it didn't get too much press or attention, the Ivanovic incident.. That's a tough one, you want to defend your best player, and while I never did defend his actions, i think it was more forgiveness.

He is a footballing genius, I don't think anyone would deny that, but he really does have some psychological issues, you just don't bite people, EVER. I have played a decent standard of Rugby, been in my fair share of dirty games to the extent of I had a 16 stone bloke stamping on my legs trying to break them, but i have never been bitten. OK, biting does happen in rugby, all be it very occasionally but event then, the "biter" would get shunned by his team mates, its just not done, but in rugby at least quite often you can find your head right next to another bloke, so it "could" be easy to bite someone. This however from Suarez was pre meditated, he lunged in to bite the guy.

Get rid, Slime i think described him as a Cancer. spot on. he is like the cigarette to a 40 a day lung cancer sufferer, you know its not good for you, but you like it anyway. Well enough is enough for me, i quit.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Celtic have apparently dropped their interest now.

Just send him to a dentist to have all teeth oot.

Without anesthetic.
Loved the way he was checking his teeth to see if he hadn't left one in Chiellini's shoulder...

Using pliers.

And a hammer and chisel. 

Sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the way he was checking his teeth to see if he hadn't left one in Chiellini's shoulder...


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 24, 2014)

greggyjones said:



			Dirty, dirty, dirty, dirty, disgusting, racist, cheat.
		
Click to expand...

You went through the process of joining a forum just to post that? Could you not string a couple of sentences together? Maybe stretch it to a paragraph? 

Isn't Twitter for ***** like this?


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Sorry but did you say that about Cantona when he assaulted a fan* and also players on a pitch or when *Keane deliberately went out to hurt someone and to end their career* !? 

That's not excusing Suarez or defending him but to someone to say that the incident has "made my World Cup" just shows the attitude on here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Cantona was not a repeat offender. If he'd repeatedly assaulted opposing supporters, then yes I would have.
Keane did not go out to end anyone's career. Hurt them, yes, end their career, no ...................... and you know that.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Rodney Marsh &#8207;@RodneyMarsh10 17m

I'm hearing immediate FIFA ban of 24 games for Suarez -


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I've never said there is or has been a witch hunt against us, but i will always defend them where defendable.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it matters what we say mate - people will automatically assume we are defending him when not one single person has defended his actions today - in fact the total opposite.

As someone has said this gives some people a perfect vehicle to go at Liverpool ( just some mind you ) obviously the others are treating it as it is - a disgusting act of a player


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no excuse for his actions today - disgusting and zero defence 

FIFA will rightly punish him severely and he will deserve any punishment given to him 

Needs to go see someone to sort his head to find out why he feels he needs to react like that 

Let himself , his country *and his club down* today - again.
		
Click to expand...

Notwithstanding the fact that previous sanctions by his club didn't achieve their intended purpose.. And he has probably devalued himself in the transfer market....

I don't really see that/how this particular incident has actually 'let his club down'.

He's certainly let himself and his country down, but he wasn't representing his club in this tournament.

He'll, quite rightly, get a huge amount of abuse when (if) he turns out for Liverpool again - and that may not be for some time so maybe that's a reason, but if he's let Liverpool down, has he also let his home town down, his parents etc?

Has someone who gets Red-carded in this tournament let their Club down? Apart from the nature of this assault - and that's what it is - is there really a difference from a responsibility to Club?

I certainly agree that there's something wrong with/in his head though!


----------



## freddielong (Jun 24, 2014)

[video]https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/Bq6ibkyIYAAuvRd.mp4[/video]

Its an oldie but a goldie


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 24, 2014)

Rooter said:



			The 1st case was in reality very low key and it didn't get too much press or attention, the Ivanovic incident.. That's a tough one, you want to defend your best player, and while I never did defend his actions, i think it was more forgiveness.

He is a footballing genius, I don't think anyone would deny that, but he really does have some psychological issues, you just don't bite people, EVER. I have played a decent standard of Rugby, been in my fair share of dirty games to the extent of I had a 16 stone bloke stamping on my legs trying to break them, but i have never been bitten. OK, biting does happen in rugby, all be it very occasionally but event then, the "biter" would get shunned by his team mates, its just not done, but in rugby at least quite often you can find your head right next to another bloke, so it "could" be easy to bite someone. This however from Suarez was pre meditated, he lunged in to bite the guy.

Get rid, Slime i think described him as a Cancer. spot on. he is like the cigarette to a 40 a day lung cancer sufferer, you know its not good for you, but you like it anyway. Well enough is enough for me, i quit.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Wonder what his LFC teamates will make of it?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah alright mate. But he is a Liverpol player so surely people are right to expect the club to act.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, not yet. FIFA have to make a ruling, Liverpool will take a lead from them. As a stand alone incident it's no worse than the other examples cited, but we all know that it's not a stand alone incident.

FIFA will ban him from international competition. I'm not sure the FA can/will do anything, it's foul play on international duty, sounds like a legal minefield if they're gonna set a precedent.

Liverpool should wait and see what FIFA do, but ultimately I reckon they'll have to sell. Anyone who thinks he'll be sacked is as mad as Suarez


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

In this thread his ability has been mentioned, not as as a defence, but mentioned anyway.

His ability on a football field is 100% irrelevant?
He could be the best or worst player in the world - I don't care
He needs to be dealt with
Severely


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Throw him out of course - they want him gone because he is a quality player that improves our club
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but that's pretty lame, even from you.

So what he does in an international shirt should have no punishment at his home club when the offence is as serious as this is, is that what you are saying?  Are you saying that you would happily have your children (if you have any) still 'proudly' wear his name on their club shirts because it has no baring on our domestic game, where incidentally he's committed the same offence?

To try to move this to an 'everyone wants him banned because he's Liverpool's best player and we'll beat you with him' is just pathetic. If he was a Chelsea player, I would be the same as Rooter, ship him out, too much baggage.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			Anyone who thinks he'll be sacked is as mad as Suarez
		
Click to expand...

I dont think he will be sacked, but he should. The club will try and find some way to defend him, he must have a terminally ill family member they could wheel out surely? The club will do the bare minimum to keep FIFA happy, which as your best player you can not really blame them, however i would love to see them take the moral high ground and tell him to do one.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			In this thread his ability has been mentioned, not as as a defence, but mentioned anyway.

His ability on a football field is 100% irrelevant?
He could be the best or worst player in the world - I don't care
He needs to be dealt with
Severely
		
Click to expand...

Indeed much like saying Rolf is a great entertainer......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			Not really, not yet. FIFA have to make a ruling, Liverpool will take a lead from them. As a stand alone incident it's no worse than the other examples cited, but we all know that it's not a stand alone incident.

FIFA will ban him from international competition. I'm not sure the FA can/will do anything, it's foul play on international duty, sounds like a legal minefield if they're gonna set a precedent.

Liverpool should wait and see what FIFA do, but ultimately I reckon they'll have to sell. Anyone who thinks he'll be sacked is as mad as Suarez
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they will sack him for one minute. But as already stated players have been sacked before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm sorry but that's pretty lame, even from you.

So what he does in an international shirt should have no punishment at his home club when the offence is as serious as this is, is that what you are saying?  Are you saying that you would happily have your children (if you have any) still 'proudly' wear his name on their club shirts because it has no baring on our domestic game, where incidentally he's committed the same offence?

To try to move this to an 'everyone wants him banned because he's Liverpool's best player and we'll beat you with him' is just pathetic. If he was a Chelsea player, I would be the same as Rooter, ship him out, too much baggage.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't said anything about the club not doing anything etc etc 

But it's clear some are rubbing their hands with glee because it's Suarez and it's a Liverpool players - the phrase "it's made my World Cup " sums it up 

Yes the club should punish him 

No I wouldn't let my children wear his shirt 

And being sold would be my preferred course of action right now.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			Not really, not yet. FIFA have to make a ruling, Liverpool will take a lead from them. As a stand alone incident it's no worse than the other examples cited, but we all know that it's not a stand alone incident.

FIFA will ban him from international competition. I'm not sure the FA can/will do anything, it's foul play on international duty, sounds like a legal minefield if they're gonna set a precedent.

Liverpool should wait and see what FIFA do, but ultimately I reckon they'll have to sell. Anyone who thinks he'll be sacked is as mad as Suarez
		
Click to expand...

I would think that he has in some way brought his employers, Liverpool, into disrepute, unfortunately they'll see it as a fine though, which with what these guys earn, doesn't hit the mark at all.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't think they will sack him for one minute. But as already stated players have been sacked before.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe, it's tough to write off an Â£80 million asset, even if they have to flog him on the cheap after a long ban they'll still get a big number for him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Haven't said anything about the club not doing anything etc etc 

But it's clear some are rubbing their hands with glee because it's Suarez and it's a Liverpool players - the phrase "it's made my World Cup " sums it up 

Yes the club should punish him 

No I wouldn't let my children wear his shirt 

And being sold would be my preferred course of action right now.
		
Click to expand...

Have you never laughed at other clubs misfortunes?


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Haven't said anything about the club not doing anything etc etc 

But it's clear some are rubbing their hands with glee because it's Suarez and it's a Liverpool players - the phrase "it's made my World Cup " sums it up 

Yes the club should punish him 

No I wouldn't let my children wear his shirt 

And being sold would be my preferred course of action right now.
		
Click to expand...

Heard that the BDS  have put in a late bid for him..In the name of research of course...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

therod said:



			Maybe, it's tough to write off an Â£80 million asset, even if they have to flog him on the cheap after a long ban they'll still get a big number for him.
		
Click to expand...


No club will write of that amount - he will either be sold for a high price or stay and do the business on the pitch


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Haven't said anything about the club not doing anything etc etc 

But it's clear some are rubbing their hands with glee because it's Suarez and it's a Liverpool players - the phrase *"it's made my World Cup "* sums it up 

Yes the club should punish him 

No I wouldn't let my children wear his shirt 

And being sold would be my preferred course of action right now.
		
Click to expand...

It's got absolutely nothing to do with the fact that he plays for Liverpool, nothing at all.
It's all to do with the fact that he's a foul example of a human being who I, for one, do not want to see playing in the English Premier League.


*Slime*.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Indeed much like saying Rolf is a great entertainer......
		
Click to expand...

And swimming teacher...


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 24, 2014)

No club would sack him despite the circumstances. They may flog him (as Liverpool may do) but they wouldn't sack him.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			And swimming teacher...
		
Click to expand...

That was Len Fairclough


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2014)

If he does stay and play it will be interesting to see how opposing players react to him.
Back in the day, if you went in hard on a Norman Hunter or a Roy Keane kind of player you knew, sooner or later, you'd get clobbered. But at least tackling, albeit hard, is part of the game.
Will defenders back off Suarez a little, fearing what might happen.??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Been out with the wife and played nine holes too so missed it live. Not bothering to trawl through this lot but let me make one thing very clear. Had it been a Chelsea, Arsenal, Man Utd or any team in the world, if he's proved to have done it again it's indefensible. The first time was bad but this is even worse. I hope FIFA throw the book at him. However I doubt it will have to much implication on club football unless they try and invoke some type of global ban which no doubt will be contested in various courts.

I don't think any *football* fan can condone that irrespective of club loyalty


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			That was Len Fairclough
		
Click to expand...

Hee, hee Fish..But Rolf did do the advert..Remember?


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's clear some are rubbing their hands with glee because it's Suarez and it's a Liverpool players - the phrase "it's made my World Cup " sums it up
		
Click to expand...

There will be a campaign next i can feel it.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			If he does stay and play it will be interesting to see how opposing players react to him.
Back in the day, if you went in hard on a Norman Hunter or a Roy Keane kind of player you knew, sooner or later, you'd get clobbered. But at least tackling, albeit hard, is part of the game.
Will defenders back off Suarez a little, fearing what might happen.??
		
Click to expand...

How will the teamates fair?


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I would think that he has in some way brought his employers, Liverpool, into disrepute, *unfortunately they'll see it as a fine though, which with what these guys earn, doesn't hit the mark at all.*

Click to expand...

Now you're just guessing.
I think he's put Brendan Rogers in a very unenviable position ........................... he'll be damned if he does and he'll be damned if he doesn't. Suarez should not have put his very supportive manager in this position and I don't envy Rogers in the slightest.
My guess is that Rogers will offload him as soon as he can .................. if he can.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

standrew said:



			There will be a campaign next i can feel it.
		
Click to expand...


We want a poll :whoo:


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, it's official - Suarez has had more footballers in his mouth than Katie Price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

standrew said:



			There will be a campaign next i can feel it.
		
Click to expand...

Campaign ?


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Now you're just guessing.
I think he's put Brendan Rogers in a very unenviable position ........................... he'll be damned if he does and he'll be damned if he doesn't. Suarez should not have put his very supportive manager in this position and I don't envy Rogers in the slightest.
My guess is that Rogers will offload him as soon as he can .................. if he can.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Its never the managers decision though, is it?  Some get given players they didn't want, some are told to sell before they can buy, and this guy is an asset for the owners, so what influence will Rodgers really have?


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Well, it's official - Suarez has had more footballers in his mouth than Katie Price.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			If he does stay and play it will be interesting to see how opposing players react to him.
Back in the day, if you went in hard on a Norman Hunter or a Roy Keane kind of player you knew, sooner or later, you'd get clobbered. But at least tackling, albeit hard, is part of the game.
Will defenders back off Suarez a little, fearing what might happen.??
		
Click to expand...

Players don't really go in hard like they used to these days anyway - can't remember the last time I saw a real cruncher on a player. 

Would expect players to actually try and wind him up in the hope he does react


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope the authorities react strongly I really do. Irrespective of who he is and who he plays for, once my be a mistake but this is far worse. However today is an international game and under FIFA guidelines and so it probably won't impact his club career unless UEFA get involved. It does make it hard for Rogers to defend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its never the managers decision though, is it?  Some get given players they didn't want, some are told to sell before they can buy, and this guy is an asset for the owners, so what influence will Rodgers really have?
		
Click to expand...


Rodgers had a lot during last summer and it was he forcing him to play with the reserves. Whatever choice is made the manager will have a very big say in it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Players don't really go in hard like they used to these days anyway - can't remember the last time I saw a real cruncher on a player. 

Would expect players to actually try and wind him up in the hope he does react
		
Click to expand...

I really hope not,because then he'll play the victim.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its never the managers decision though, is it?  Some get given players they didn't want, some are told to sell before they can buy, and this guy is an asset for the owners, so what influence will Rodgers really have?
		
Click to expand...

In the current climate it the brand that matters most it won't be Brendan Rodgers who decides it'll be JH Henry's pr people!


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its never the managers decision though, is it?  Some get given players they didn't want, some are told to sell before they can buy, and this guy is an asset for the owners, so *what influence will Rodgers really have?*

Click to expand...

I think he will have a reasonable amount of influence because he is so well respected and held in very high regard at Anfield ............. and rightly so.


*Slime*.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Players don't really go in hard like they used to these days anyway - can't remember the last time I saw a real cruncher on a player.
		
Click to expand...








ouch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

If FIFA act and ban him then it will be taken out of their hands


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Depends on what ban they introduce 

Worldwide bans are normally given for 

Drugs
Illegal betting 
Influencing the results
Influencing the ref or official 

He will prob be charged with violent conduct


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:









ouch  

Click to expand...

Please lets not go dow this road.
A visit to Tit-fot-Tat Street is likely to lead to a thread closure ...................... I don't want that.
Points scoring is not what this thread's about.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:









ouch  

Click to expand...

Got the ball clean as whistle


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got the ball clean as whistle 

Click to expand...

Which one, left or right?


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got the ball clean as whistle 

Click to expand...

Both of them .


*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Well, it's official - Suarez has had more footballers in his mouth than Katie Price.
		
Click to expand...

you don't know our Katie - 3 is just an appetiser.




back to the OP, the man is an animal, acts like an animal and needs serious corrective training/therapy AFTER they put a long ban in place, starting with the world Cup.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 24, 2014)

Aren't folk missing the main point here? This guy needs help.He clearly has mental health issues that need addressed asap.Football/transfers should become secondary here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Which one, left or right?
		
Click to expand...


Middle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Aren't folk missing the main point here? This guy needs help.He clearly has mental health issues that need addressed asap.Football/transfers should become secondary here
		
Click to expand...

Already suggested he is sent to see someone


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

those tackles send shivers down my spine.   never in my wildest dreams would I contemplate challenging for a ball like that.  


Stevie's not the only one but he is a serial offender!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			those tackles send shivers down my spine.   never in my wildest dreams would I contemplate challenging for a ball like that.  


Stevie's not the only one but he is a* serial offender!*

Click to expand...

Whoa there ! Let's not go there.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Already suggested he is sent to see someone
		
Click to expand...

was he sent to someone before?    if not, he really should have.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Apparently Ashley Young fell over holding his face while watching the match on TV.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Apparently Ashley Young fell over holding his face while watching the match on TV.
		
Click to expand...

Spat tea over keyboard moment  quality


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			was he sent to someone before?    if not, he really should have.
		
Click to expand...


Don't think so


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Apparently Ashley Young fell over holding his face while watching the match on TV.
		
Click to expand...

 Very Good!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Aren't folk missing the main point here? This guy needs help.He clearly has mental health issues that need addressed asap.Football/transfers should become secondary here
		
Click to expand...

Surely he's already had help after the the last incident.


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			was he sent to someone before?    if not, he really should have.
		
Click to expand...

I think they should come for him, and take him away, ho ho he he ha ha


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Aren't folk missing the main point here? This guy needs help.He clearly has mental health issues that need addressed asap.Football/transfers should become secondary here
		
Click to expand...

Utter tosh..He knew what he was doing..Thought he'd get away with it,ref buys reactionary elbow off Chiellini and gives spot kick..


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

http://youtu.be/hnzHtm1jhL4


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Depends on what ban they introduce 

Worldwide bans are normally given for 

Drugs
Illegal betting 
Influencing the results
Influencing the ref or official 

He will prob be charged with violent conduct
		
Click to expand...

Simple question - yes or no. Can you justify or condone Suarez's action


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Utter tosh..He knew what he was doing..Thought he'd get away with it,ref buys reactionary elbow off Chiellini and gives spot kick..
		
Click to expand...

That's kinda my point tbh.He knew what he was doing, he's done it before, he clearly has mental health issues.Something in his head tells him this is how you behave, this is acceptable.No rational person acts like that.


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Utter tosh..He knew what he was doing..Thought he'd get away with it,ref buys reactionary elbow off Chiellini and gives spot kick..
		
Click to expand...

If he is combining gamesmanship with cannibalism, then thats literally the most ****ed up thing in sports ever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple question - yes or no. Can you justify or condone Suarez's action
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Homer Phil hasn't tried to condone his actions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			That's kinda my point tbh.He knew what he was doing, he's done it before, he clearly has mental health issues.Something in his head tells him this is how you behave, this is acceptable.No rational person acts like that.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe his mother held him too much,or not enough
He knows what he's doing,let's not make excuses for the cretin


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Loved the way he went down holding his teeth to see if he hadn't left one behind..And the Uruguay player who helped out by trying NOT to swap shirts with Chiellini.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf Homer Phil hasn't tried to condone his actions.
		
Click to expand...

No and I accept that. I'm just interested as he's a big Suarez fan for what he did for Liverpool what he thinks. Contrary to popular belief not a troll or flame. I think FIFA will act but that will allow him to play at club level but can you condone him doing so after this incident on top of the previous ones


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple question - yes or no. Can you justify or condone Suarez's action
		
Click to expand...


If you read back through the thread you will see my reaction to the incident 

Not one single person has condoned nor justified his actions


----------



## 3565 (Jun 24, 2014)

Who cares?
Most are Over paid bunch of nambie pambies, that cheat at their own sport.......


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

standrew said:



			If he is combining gamesmanship with cannibalism, then thats literally the most ****ed up thing in sports ever.
		
Click to expand...

Think we are stretching it a bit here, he did not eat anybody...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you read back through the thread you will see my reaction to the incident 

Not one single person has condoned nor justified his actions
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough. Tired, alcohol imbibed and couldn't be bothered to go through two hundred odd posts. Where does it leave him and more importantly Liverpool though?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe his mother held him too much,or not enough
*He knows what he's doing,*let's not make excuses for the cretin
		
Click to expand...

I know that!Surely a sign of mental health issues?Any professionals in this field post here able to give an opinion?


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I know that!Surely a sign of mental health issues?Any professionals in this field post here able to give an opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Watched a few Hammer House of Horror films over many years of research so does that qualify?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's fair enough. Tired, alcohol imbibed and couldn't be bothered to go through two hundred odd posts. Where does it leave him and more importantly Liverpool though?
		
Click to expand...


Until FIFA act then the club will act - until then it's a waiting game


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 24, 2014)

Im not a Suarez or a pool basher the Liverpool lads will know that .. IMO Guy should be banned for life now .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

3565 said:



			Who cares?
Most are Over paid bunch of nambie pambies, that cheat at their own sport.......
		
Click to expand...


Cared enough to comment


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Think we are stretching it a bit here, he did not eat anybody...

Click to expand...

im sure if he took a chunk he would just eat it.

Anyway old school punishment, when he gets back Duncan Ferguson should knock his Freddy Mercury knashers out. End of.


----------



## Mark_G (Jun 24, 2014)

What's the betting nothing gets done, until after the World Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Until FIFA act then the club will act - until then it's a waiting game
		
Click to expand...

Surely FIFA will only cover an international ban. Any other action would need to be sanctioned by UEFA and the PL unless Liverpool take a view to impose their own ban.


----------



## JCW (Jun 24, 2014)

He should get a 20 match ban , guy is unreal , still wait and see but it dont look good .........................EYB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Mark_G said:



			What's the betting nothing gets done, until after the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

FIFA are stupid but they are complete idiots ( well just about )


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

He'll be gone I think.

Henry will punt him before the club has its image dragged through the gutter again.

Cash is king and Henry is aware of that for sure.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyway old school punishment said:
			
		


			Hmm..like it..Although i got rebuked by a certain LFC fan for calling him the Buck toothed biter,BEFORE his latest efforts.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He'll be gone I think.

Henry will punt him before the club has its image dragged through the gutter again.

Cash is king and Henry is aware of that for sure.
		
Click to expand...

But where? Damaged good surely


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But where? Damaged good surely
		
Click to expand...

There will always be a club willing to take a punt on him at the right price,always.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely FIFA will only cover an international ban. Any other action would need to be sanctioned by UEFA and the PL unless Liverpool take a view to impose their own ban.
		
Click to expand...

All depends on what ban they enforce - I'm not sure UEFA or FA can act further


----------



## c1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpool may look at Â£40 - 50 mil offers now, whereas a few hours ago it would probably have took an Â£80 mil one to get him. I really don't see them wanting to keep him now, but there is no way they will sack him; not with that kind of money at stake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends on what ban they enforce - I'm not sure UEFA or FA can act further
		
Click to expand...

Possibly and to be honest I don't know. FIFA are the governing body so I assume they could impose a global ban in all formats both club and country or don't they have the power to control decisions at club level


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes they can impose a ban worldwide but never done it for violent conduct 

Drugs and match fixing


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes they can impose a ban worldwide but never done it for violent conduct 

Drugs and match fixing
		
Click to expand...

If a players eats all of the teams opponents does that classify as match fixing?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

So having read all 243 posts and counting. I think this is the most civil thread on here in sometime, and with the subject matter I'm massively impressed!


my thoughts are that he'll get a ban that encompasses the qualifiers and actual copa America. Believe 24 games was mentioned which should do It. 


As much as FIFA could ban him domestically I don't think they will. He needs to see someone, even if it's just a pr stunt, Liverpool will be on full damage limitation, I'd expect them to fully support his recovery but I'm sure they'll make a public statement saying his behavious is unacceptable. Fine at club level for damaging name of the club and they'll bite (couldn't resist) the hand of of the first Â£50m plus offer that comes their way. 


As has been mentioned, people have done a lot worse and still had a career in football so he will alwyas find a club somewhere.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			If a players eats all of the teams opponents does that classify as match fixing?
		
Click to expand...


We will find out when someone does exactly that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			and they'll bite (couldn't resist) the hand of of the first Â£50m plus offer that comes their way. 


As has been mentioned, people have done a lot worse and still had a career in football so he will alwyas find a club somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe the press that it was a two horse race between Barca and Real to sign him and paying Â£80m+ to get the release clause, do you still think they'll want him


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thats 3 occasions when the player bitten, has pretty much open licence to knock seven bells out off the horrible little mutt.

Surely instead of showing your bite marks to the ref, your natural instinct would be to pummel him?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you believe the press that it was a two horse race between Barca and Real to sign him and paying Â£80m+ to get the release clause, do you still think they'll want him
		
Click to expand...


Yes they would.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

these things happen!!  :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Cantona was not a repeat offender. If he'd repeatedly assaulted opposing supporters, then yes I would have.
Keane did not go out to end anyone's career. Hurt them, yes, end their career, no ...................... and you know that.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

The Palace fan that Cantona kicked was also shouting racial abuse from the stands, doesn't make it excusable but more understandable. 

HÃ¥land the player Keane injured was forced to retire due to an injury to his other leg not the injury that Keane caused which was payback for a challenge that HÃ¥land did on Keane that put Keane out for months and eventually cut his career short. 

Once again does not excuse him but does make it more understandable.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2014)

3565 said:



			Who cares?
Most are Over paid bunch of nambie pambies, that cheat at their own sport.......
		
Click to expand...

In one! Bunch of Chutney Ferrets! 

Video ref and citing should be brought in to get this sort of thing out of the game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			these things happen!!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


 ? Is that a quote from someone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes they would.
		
Click to expand...

I think any club would but would they be prepared to fork out for the release clause. Quote from Suarez (according to Lineker on BBC) -" these things happen in the box" and "I got a knock in my eye". Of course these are only attributed to Suarez via media and Lineker only relaying this but hardly helping his case.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you believe the press that it was a two horse race between Barca and Real to sign him and paying Â£80m+ to get the release clause, do you still think they'll want him
		
Click to expand...

Short answer, yes. 
Spain dont seem to care about players image so much. He'll still sell shirts, rightly or wrongly as don't wanna massive debate the "he's a racist card" won't matter to them in the slightest. IMO, Madrid are more likely at a knock down price as I think barca were gonna use it as a way if offloading Sanchez.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 24, 2014)

Just heard that Birmingum are putting in a bid..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

If Uruguay face Germany at any point will he resist a shoulder of Lahm (sorry!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Is that a quote from someone
		
Click to expand...

gary lineker has just read out a few quotes from luis given to the Uruguayan media.


included,

"These are just things that happen out on the pitch. It was just the two of us inside the area and he bumped into me with his shoulder. 

"There are things that happen on the pitch and you should not make such a big deal out of them."


----------



## standrew (Jun 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Uruguay face Germany at any point will he resist a shoulder of Lahm (sorry!!!!!!!!!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank god Kaka has retired from international football.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			In one! Bunch of Chutney Ferrets! 

Video ref and citing should be brought in to get this sort of thing out of the game
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:Chutney ferrets..... Touch them and they fall down like a sack of spuds majority of them. Put them into Kiwi rolling maul then they'll know what pain is about.......

and I don't care. Just came on here to see who's biting who! :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Throw him out of course - they want him gone because he is a quality player that improves our club
		
Click to expand...

He improves your team, phil, but diminishes the club. Sad to see him doing this again after being given another chance.


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope he gets the full 2 year ban which they can give to him for this. He's a world class player but a disgraceful human being


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Made my World Cup, this has. 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Some massive hypocrisy on this thread.
However, the saddest is the above comment.
So what has happened is â€œdisgracefulâ€, but the actually act perpetrated is enjoyable for you?

You enjoyed what you have seen, and you would enjoy the fallout from it?

Double standards? Have a long look at yourself.

Separately:-
Indefensible - yes,as was the Ivanovic incident.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2014)

Well he's a right numpty and no mistake

I think FIFA will act before the next game & hope they have processes to enforce domestic penalty too so that its as clean as possible

Slight concern that if FIFA have no process for including domestic football as part of the punishment how can they take previous domestic incidents into consideration for assessing the severity of this penalty? (In effect wouldn't this be a 1st offense!)

I also think a club like Liverpool will offload him now. They did the right thing standing by him before but I doubt the fans will allow Liverpool to even contemplate doing it again (even if they wanted too)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Is that a quote from someone
		
Click to expand...

According to the BBC News this morning, it is a quote from Suarez.  The statement, which was made in Spanish was translated as something along the lines of 'these things happen, my head collided with his shoulder, there's no need to make a story out of it'.

The incident was bad enough, but this just compounds it.  He really does appear to have some sort of issue with it.  It is unfortunate that with the talent that he has and as good as he is as a footballer, he will primarily be remembered for one thing.


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 25, 2014)

Slab said:



			Well he's a right numpty and no mistake

I think FIFA will act before the next game & hope they have processes to enforce domestic penalty too so that its as clean as possible

Slight concern that if FIFA have no process for including domestic football as part of the punishment how can they take previous domestic incidents into consideration for assessing the severity of this penalty? (In effect wouldn't this be a 1st offense!)

I also think a club like Liverpool will offload him now. They did the right thing standing by him before but I doubt the fans will allow Liverpool to even contemplate doing it again (even if they wanted too)
		
Click to expand...

I believe FIFA have the powers to ban the man from worldwide football. I know they do it in drugs cases so I can't see why they wouldn't be able to do it in this instance.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			I believe FIFA have the powers to ban the man from worldwide football. I know they do it in drugs cases so I can't see why they wouldn't be able to do it in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

#


FIFA are the overall controlling body and can do as they see fit (sepp actual does do what he wants!). So a complete ban is possible but IMO unlikely. An international ban is the most likely sanction I think.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/484278/We-need-hungry-players-to-win-title-Brendan-Rodgers-reveals-Liverpool-s-transfer-plans

Little did he know


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

3565 said:



			Who cares?
Most are Over paid bunch of nambie pambies, that cheat at their own sport.......
		
Click to expand...

Don't bring Tiger into the scenario :smirk:


----------



## Dodger (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Some massive hypocrisy on this thread.
However, the saddest is the above comment.
So what has happened is â€œdisgracefulâ€, but the actually act perpetrated is enjoyable for you?

You enjoyed what you have seen, and you would enjoy the fallout from it?

Double standards? Have a long look at yourself.

Separately:-
Indefensible - yes,as was the Ivanovic incident.

Click to expand...

Not just on this thread.....

Last night Shearer was nearly crying he was so disgusted at Suarez's actions.

No doubt after the show he was off to find Neil Lennon to boot him in the skull.............


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Not just on this thread.....

Last night Shearer was nearly crying he was so disgusted at Suarez's actions.

No doubt after the show he was off to find Neil Lennon to boot him in the skull.............
		
Click to expand...




:rofl: :rofl: :whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Jun 25, 2014)

Headline of the year??


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 25, 2014)

Some are saying he needs Help etc etc..  Including Ian Wright after the match.  Would this suggest that they think he can't control himself on the pitch and it was a spur of the moment thing?

Id say it was pre-meditated, it was still 0-0, would he of done it at 1-0 Uruguay? I don't think so,and it was in the box and he's gone down looking for a penalty, making out he's the victim.

Id say he's knows exactly what he's doing when he's out there. Forget the help blah blah blah.. He's just a wrong 'un.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

After that one yesterday he has to be looking at a serious ban. The footage of him looking at Chiellini then chomping him is a bit unnerving. Its like a bloody horror film :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			After that one yesterday he has to be looking at a serious ban. The footage of him looking at Chiellini then chomping him is a bit unnerving. Its like a bloody horror film :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you want damning slow-Mo, try this, overwhelming intent and once he's bit down, he then leans and creates leverage which is why we all first thought it was a head butt, but all he was trying to do was get a bigger chunk!   

http://a.pomf.se/phdzcy.gif


----------



## Dodger (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you want damning slow-Mo, try this, overwhelming intent and once he's bit down, he then leans and creates leverage which is why we all first thought it was a head butt, but all he was trying to do was get a bigger chunk!   

http://a.pomf.se/phdzcy.gif

Click to expand...

Deranged. 

Would you not think "Christ this could be sore and damage my gnashers"?

Anyone who's been hit around the mouth/teeth area will testify to how bloody sore it is.....for days!

Mentally unstable?


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2014)

Danny Mills comments are way over the top... _" they have got to throw him in jail and lock him up forever"_ and add nothing to the valid condemnation 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Deranged. 

Would you not think "Christ this could be sore and damage my gnashers"?

Anyone who's been hit around the mouth/teeth area will testify to how bloody sore it is.....for days!

Mentally unstable?
		
Click to expand...

I lost my 2 front teethe to a head butt, 1 was driven up into the top gum and had to be cut out, bit sore for more than a few days!

That clip clearly shows his mouth wide open as he 'goes in', and then there is a clear 'second movement', for me, he knows what he's doing, although it may be an urge or moment of uncontrollable madness, but either way, whilst he is capable of that and if he says there is no intent or premeditation, then in the interest of fellow professionals, he shouldn't be let onto a football pitch again, if he admits he has a problem, then he needs a long session with the quacks.


----------



## Duckster (Jun 25, 2014)

My 4 year old nephew knows it's wrong to bite.  How's he meant to react if he see's one of his favorite players doing something like this?

Fifa need to react and quickly (apparently they've given Suarez and Uraguay till 21.00 bst to reply to the allegations).

However (even as a UTD fan) I can't see any reason why people are having a go at Liverpool.  He was doing it on international duty at the Worlds largest footballing event.  Not their fault.  I can see them taking a back seat, see what Fifa and the Uruguayan FA do first.

If Liverpool sell him then so be it.  I doubt it will alter his current price tag.  He may be an infantile little biter,  but he's still a good player.  If Real or Barca come in for him then they can take the stance of "it didn't happen on our watch, we'll make sure it doesn't happen again... "

I also can't see Fifa giving a blanket ban but think it will be just an International one (which could actually help in raising his transfer price as he wouldn't have to jet off to South America for friendlies / qualifying etc...).  If Fifa were to give him a domestic ban as well, then they'd open themselves up for lawsuits galore from Liverpool as they try to reclaim some of their potential capital.  Would you write off a possible Â£80mill?  I doubt it.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

I've watched it back a few times now, listened to the punditry and had chance to let it soak in.

The people I feel for in this are Liverpool as a football club.

They have invested massive amounts of time, patience, loyalty and not forgetting money into their most prized asset.

They have stuck by him through, firstly, his racist encounter with Evra, then the bite on Ivanovic and then him wanting to leave. The lad is a massive, massive talent. Definitely world class.

Liverpool had been in the driving seat regarding his future. Their man had a fantastic season, despite missing the first 7(?) games through suspension, finished the season well, and started well in the world cup, only enhancing his reputation (... And potential price tag) further. Liverpool were in a win/win.

If he stays, they have a truly world class player on their books. 

If he leaves, they would, in all likely hood, receive a world record transfer fee for their star man.

Win/Win.

Then he goes and does this!

While yes, their are clubs out there that will still covet the player, I think they will now be thinking twice about the potential baggage that comes with him.

The world record transfer fee has gone now! No one, IMO, will pay that for a player with more baggage/bad history than Balotelli.

So Liverpool now find themselves in a very awkward position. Do they accept a massively reduced bid, simply to off load him and all the baggage he brings, that's if anyone wants him in the first place.

Or 

Do they stick by their man, again, and help him through it, again. 

From being in total control and sitting pretty, his club (Liverpool) have some hard choices to make. Keep him and all the flack/bans and media attention that's going to come with him or off-load him for a price and try and replace him with someone of equal quality and less baggage. That kind of money (Â£50M+) will always get you a good striker.


----------



## standrew (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you want damning slow-Mo, try this, overwhelming intent and once he's bit down, he then leans and creates leverage which is why we all first thought it was a head butt, but all he was trying to do was get a bigger chunk!   

http://a.pomf.se/phdzcy.gif

Click to expand...

Anyone played Streetfighter 2? He is actually Blanka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

I think FIFA will definitely ban him from internationals and can see how you can argue that his price increaes as he won't be unavailable for club matches. However surely Liverpool, UEFA and the PL have a degree of resonsibility too although I doubt any of them will be brave enough to do anything. Surely as its a third offence a global ban is warranted. What makes it worse in my opinion is the fact that he's not contrite in the slightest and tries to brush it off.


----------



## Duckster (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think FIFA will definitely ban him from internationals and can see how you can argue that his price increaes as he won't be unavailable for club matches. However surely Liverpool, UEFA and the PL have a degree of resonsibility too although I doubt any of them will be brave enough to do anything. Surely as its a third offence a global ban is warranted. What makes it worse in my opinion is *the fact that he's not contrite in the slightest and tries to brush it off*.
		
Click to expand...

Very true Homer.  Goes to show that many of today's players live in their own little bubble.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 25, 2014)

There'll be pressure lumped on Liverpool and their owner now from their sponsors, money is everything and the sponsors won't want to be associated with that behaviour regardless of whether it happened in a Liverpool shirt or not!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpool are in no position to defend one of their staff who has obviously done wrong. They must sell him or become a joke, hypocritical club with no morals. This, I believe, is not what they will want, so will sell. As for the animals value? Unless he gets a megga ban, which he will not, this will not be diminished by his actions last night.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I've watched it back a few times now, listened to the punditry and had chance to let it soak in.

The people I feel for in this are Liverpool as a football club.

They have invested massive amounts of time, patience, loyalty and not forgetting money into their most prized asset.

They have stuck by him through, firstly, his racist encounter with Evra, then the bite on Ivanovic and then him wanting to leave. The lad is a massive, massive talent. Definitely world class.

Liverpool had been in the driving seat regarding his future. Their man had a fantastic season, despite missing the first 7(?) games through suspension, finished the season well, and started well in the world cup, only enhancing his reputation (... And potential price tag) further. Liverpool were in a win/win.

If he stays, they have a truly world class player on their books. 

If he leaves, they would, in all likely hood, receive a world record transfer fee for their star man.

Win/Win.

Then he goes and does this!

While yes, their are clubs out there that will still covet the player, I think they will now be thinking twice about the potential baggage that comes with him.

The world record transfer fee has gone now! No one, IMO, will pay that for a player with more baggage/bad history than Balotelli.

So Liverpool now find themselves in a very awkward position. Do they accept a massively reduced bid, simply to off load him and all the baggage he brings, that's if anyone wants him in the first place.

Or 

Do they stick by their man, again, and help him through it, again. 

From being in total control and sitting pretty, his club (Liverpool) have some hard choices to make. Keep him and all the flack/bans and media attention that's going to come with him or off-load him for a price and try and replace him with someone of equal quality and less baggage. That kind of money (Â£50M+) will always get you a good striker.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool knew what they were buying. No sympathy at all.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



*Liverpool knew what they were buying*. No sympathy at all.
		
Click to expand...


Reformed Character (Joke)? 

Brought on the strength of his footballing ability as opposed to anything else?


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 25, 2014)

3rd time now...If he was a dog he would be put down or at best muzzled...So if he does play again they must consider making him wear a Lector style face mask to protect the other players.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah that last comment re Liverpool knew what they were buying. It was the same when city bought Ballotelli and although at times it was amusing, it is an embarrassment to the club. Cannot believe that arsenal are looking at Ballotelli.

 Re Suarez, 6-12 months is a joke. it is the third time he has bitten someone and not shown any remorse.

dont have the time to google it but how many incidents has he been involved in

1, V Mansfield Town. Deliberate handball.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

Every football club in the land would take a gamble on a footballer if they have ability FACT. Even if they have disciplinary problems in the past.

Anybody disputing that or slagging Liverpool for signing him clearly have their head firmly up their own arse.

That's football. It might not be right but that's what football has become.


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Some massive hypocrisy on this thread.
However, the saddest is the above comment.
So what has happened is â€œdisgracefulâ€, but the actually act perpetrated is enjoyable for you?

You enjoyed what you have seen, and you would enjoy the fallout from it?

Double standards? Have a long look at yourself.

Separately:-
Indefensible - yes,as was the Ivanovic incident.

Click to expand...

So you can't see the whistling smiley I placed after my comment, maybe hinting that my comment had a tongue in cheek element ........................ a little bit of devilment maybe?
Hey ho.

However, there was something humourous about the incident, I mean, the way he was clutching his teeth afterwards. Unbelievable performance.
Oh, and if it stops him playing in our Premier League it will make that league a better place.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Every football club in the land would take a gamble on a footballer if they have ability FACT. Even if they have disciplinary problems in the past.

Anybody disputing that or slagging Liverpool for signing him clearly have their head firmly up their own arse.

That's football. It might not be right but that's what football has become.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2014)

Slab said:



			Well he's a right numpty and no mistake

I think FIFA will act before the next game & hope they have processes to enforce domestic penalty too so that its as clean as possible

Slight concern that if FIFA have no process for including domestic football as part of the punishment how can they take previous domestic incidents into consideration for assessing the severity of this penalty? (In effect wouldn't this be a 1st offense!)

I also think a club like Liverpool will offload him now. They did the right thing standing by him before* but I doubt the fans will allow Liverpool to even contemplate doing it again* (even if they wanted too)
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, in my opinion.



Birchy said:



*Every football club in the land would take a gamble* on a footballer if they have ability FACT. Even if they have disciplinary problems in the past.

Anybody disputing that or slagging Liverpool for signing him clearly have their head firmly up their own arse.

That's football. It might not be right but that's what football has become.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, in my opinion.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Oh, and if it stops him playing in our Premier League it will make that league a better place.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 sides to that, firstly as a footballing talent he would be greatly missed as the PL should be attracting the best in world and their is no denying his talent, secondly, yes I would agree, but only because the 'threat' is always there not knowing when he may get the urge again, its not like a bad tackle, a punch or head butt, its a different category all together, and I don't agree that its violent conduct, it ABH, pure and simple!


----------



## CMAC (Jun 25, 2014)

This is his Job, his career.

Can you imagine working beside a colleague who is known for biting and has been punished twice before. If this was an 'ordinary' job he wouldn't be employable and would probably be having a small holiday at her Majestys pleasure for GBH


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Wrong, in my opinion.



Wrong, in my opinion.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure what you mean, do you think Liverpool fans will support a decision by the club to stand by Suarez?


----------



## c1973 (Jun 25, 2014)

Let the tally defender bite him back, that'll soon stop him. And when he goes through a nipping phase, same solution, nip him back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Every football club in the land would take a gamble on a footballer if they have ability FACT. Even if they have disciplinary problems in the past.

Anybody disputing that or slagging Liverpool for signing him clearly have their head firmly up their own arse.

That's football. It might not be right but that's what football has become.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this. A lot of clubs wouldn't take the gamble. Unquestionably a great striker and arguably the best in the world right now but he's damaged goods and I doubt that all clubs would be prepared to accept the inevitable baggage he brings. Nothing to do with slagging Liverpool in my own opinion and I'd feel exactly the same way if he was Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea or any other club. 

It isn't what football has become. The Cantona incident and the Suarez ten game ban proves the FA and PL can mangage their own house but as this was in an international match under FIFA's governance, it depends whether they will implement a global or merely international ban. I expect the latter and it would then be down to Liverpool and the FA/PL to decide if further sanctions were needed. I agree with others that the owners (and this would be the same for the Glazers at United, Abramovich at Chelsea etc) won't want the global Liverpool brand to be tarnished and will look to act or sell


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't understand the referee's behaviour. a player tries to show you fully formed bite marks on his shoulder yet he won't he look at them. 


if I was a ref and a player was attempting to show me something like this, I would view it, call my lineman to see if he seen anything, check with the 4th official and include it all in my report. 


I have no idea why he just shirked any responsibility.  bizarre


----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree with this. A lot of clubs wouldn't take the gamble. Unquestionably a great striker and arguably the best in the world right now but he's damaged goods and I doubt that all clubs would be prepared to accept the inevitable baggage he brings. Nothing to do with slagging Liverpool in my own opinion and I'd feel exactly the same way if he was Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea or any other club. 

It isn't what football has become. The Cantona incident and the Suarez ten game ban proves the FA and PL can mangage their own house but as this was in an international match under FIFA's governance, it depends whether they will implement a global or merely international ban. I expect the latter and it would then be down to Liverpool and the FA/PL to decide if further sanctions were needed. I agree with others that the owners (and this would be the same for the Glazers at United, Abramovich at Chelsea etc) won't want the global Liverpool brand to be tarnished and will look to act or sell
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so deluded Homer. Before this world cup if any club could afford Suarez and he was offered to him they would have bought him. Maybe now he has bitten everything to shreds it might put some off but he still wont be short of clubs.

Football is cut throat now. My nephew plays academy football and some of the stuff ive seen and know has happened is astonishing. Clubs are only interested In money and winning. 

Morals don't come into it and anybody who thinks they do are seriously living in a greenhouse with their head stuck up their backside.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

garyinderry said:



*I don't understand the referee's behaviour. a player tries to show you fully formed bite marks on his shoulder yet he won't he look at them. 
*

if I was a ref and a player was attempting to show me something like this, I would view it, call my lineman to see if he seen anything, check with the 4th official and include it all in my report. 


I have no idea why he just shirked any responsibility.  bizarre   

Click to expand...

I don't understand the Uruguayan player trying to re-cover Chiellini's shoulder as he's trying to show the ref!

Bizarre.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Don't be so deluded Homer. Before this world cup if any club could afford Suarez and he was offered to him they would have bought him. Maybe now he has bitten everything to shreds it might put some off but he still wont be short of clubs.

Football is cut throat now. My nephew plays academy football and some of the stuff ive seen and know has happened is astonishing. Clubs are only interested In money and winning. 

Morals don't come into it and anybody who thinks they do are seriously living in a greenhouse with their head stuck up their backside.
		
Click to expand...

Think we'll agree to disagree although dislike being told I'm delusional. Before this any club would have bought him, but now he's damaged goods and how many managers and owners would want the gamble of dressing room discord, a repeat incident and damage to the global name of the club. Just my own view as always and as I say we'll agree to disagree here.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think we'll agree to disagree although dislike being told I'm delusional. Before this any club would have bought him, but now he's damaged goods and how many managers and owners would want the gamble of dressing room discord, a repeat incident and damage to the global name of the club. Just my own view as always and as I say we'll agree to disagree here.
		
Click to expand...

wenger is heavily linked with balotelli.  anything is possible. 


balotelli's antics are beginning to look small fry now though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

The Uruguayan FA should be sending him home and not waiting around to see what the governing body will do....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think we'll agree to disagree although dislike being told I'm delusional. Before this any club would have bought him, but now he's damaged goods and how many managers and owners would want the gamble of dressing room discord, a repeat incident and damage to the global name of the club. Just my own view as always and as I say we'll agree to disagree here.
		
Click to expand...

Look at Joey Barton, never struggled for a club.

Marlon King got put away for rape allegations but still got a club after getting out.

Lee Hughes killed somebody drink driving and then came out of jail and still got a club.

Balotelli still well in demand despite all his antics.

Apart from that I agree, football clubs don't really bother with damaged goods.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 25, 2014)

Think of the amount of "damaged" footballers that always have clubs....Barton, Jody Morris, Lee Hughes etc....they always find clubs to go to. No-one would disagree that Suarez is in the top 3 players in the world right now.....he will have no shortage of offers.

I'm a Liverpool fan through and through.....I think we should take an offer from Spain for him and run.  Time to move on.

But will I still cheer for him if he pulls on the red shirt next season?  without question, yes.



EDIT - birchy just stole my thunder!


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Look at Joey Barton, never struggled for a club.

Marlon King got put away for rape allegations but still got a club after getting out.

Lee Hughes killed somebody drink driving and then came out of jail and still got a club.

Balotelli still well in demand despite all his antics.

Apart from that I agree, football clubs don't really bother with damaged goods.
		
Click to expand...

Totally Agree. Like you say its what Football has become.

I think Diouf belongs on that list too and I'm sure Theres quite a few more.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 25, 2014)

Brilliant response in Uruguay! http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/25/luis-suarez-bite-uruguayan-english-press-agenda


----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Totally Agree. Like you say its what Football has become.

I think Diouf belongs on that list too and I'm sure Theres quite a few more.
		
Click to expand...

Diouf reminds me a lot of Suarez. Lovely bloke with loads of time for fans when you meet him but get him on a football pitch and he cant help himself.

Goes quiet for a while in between incidents while he builds up then just loses it big time and spits in crowd or something! Seriously unstable yet always got a club.


----------



## LanDog (Jun 25, 2014)

Part of me thinks Uruguay should be put out of the World Cup for it, I know it is a singular incident involving one player, but they're a team, together they share triumph and losses, and the way his teammates reacted to the situation was very poor


----------



## CMAC (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I don't understand the Uruguayan player trying to re-cover Chiellini's shoulder as he's trying to show the ref!

Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

seriously?  you don't understand protecting a teammate.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 25, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Part of me thinks *Uruguay should be put out of the World Cup for it*, I know it is a singular incident involving one player, but they're a team, together they share triumph and losses, and the way his teammates reacted to the situation was very poor
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree with that part, leaves teams open for a corrupt or unstable player to DQ a whole nation from tournaments


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Brilliant response in Uruguay! http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/25/luis-suarez-bite-uruguayan-english-press-agenda

Click to expand...

Not surprised by any of that, they are in cahoots with the Argentinians and are anti-British in many ways, none more than backing the Uruguayan governments position in supporting that the Falklands/Malvinas sovereignty belongs to Argentina.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			seriously?  you don't understand protecting a teammate.
		
Click to expand...


Protecting him from what? Exactly...


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2014)

Slab said:



			Not sure what you mean, do you think Liverpool fans will support a decision by the club to stand by Suarez?
		
Click to expand...

I think the vast majority of Liverpool fans would not want Liverpool to stand by him this time. I think they'll want him gone.
I may be wrong, but the Liverpool supporters I've seen interviewed all want him out, they are ashamed of him and his behaviour.


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Brilliant response in Uruguay! http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/25/luis-suarez-bite-uruguayan-english-press-agenda

Click to expand...

Must admit I saw the same photo twice on twitter straight after the incident, one with very faint marks and the next one the marks had been shall we say 'enhanced'.  I suspect the next one we see will have blood oozing out of a wound.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 25, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Protecting him from what? Exactly...
		
Click to expand...

You have to understand that in the "modern game" they will do anything to gain an advantage. You can bet a penny to a pound that the Italian players and anyone playing Uruguay would all try to turn any clash with Suarez into a biting incident given half a chance....and would have been prepped to do so. OK, so this was a biting incident but without the benefit of replays he probably saw it as an attempt to get Uruguay's best player sent off.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 25, 2014)

I read that if he gets an internationals only ban it could actually increase his tag up, as he'll be available more, won't be as tired from travelling and won't be getting injured whilst away. Thus making him more attractive to a big club.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 25, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Must admit I saw the same photo twice on twitter straight after the incident, one with very faint marks and the next one the marks had been shall we say 'enhanced'.  I suspect the next one we see will have blood oozing out of a wound.

Click to expand...





All the "proof" we need!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			You have to understand that in the "modern game" they will do anything to gain an advantage. You can bet a penny to a pound that the Italian players and anyone playing Uruguay would all try to turn any clash with Suarez into a biting incident given half a chance....and would have been prepped to do so. OK, so this was a biting incident but without the benefit of replays he probably saw it as an attempt to get Uruguay's best player sent off.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps in hindsight being sent off might've been the better option... As FIFA could've deemed incident as having been dealt with...  But as you rightly say players wouldn't of had the benefit of replays...


----------



## LanDog (Jun 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Have to disagree with that part, leaves teams open for a corrupt or unstable player to DQ a whole nation from tournaments
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, those kind of players are a liability and shouldn't be selected


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			I read that if he gets an internationals only ban it could actually increase his tag up, as he'll be available more, won't be as tired from travelling and won't be getting injured whilst away. Thus making him more attractive to a big club.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps a lengthy ban from the CL and its equivalents might be a better option...


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 25, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Perhaps a lengthy ban from the CL and its equivalents might be a better option...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you cant ban across different competitions....if you're red carded in a league game or international that ban doesn't carry across to the other competition.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Opposition players would be well within their rights if they refused to play against him.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 25, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Protecting him from what? Exactly...
		
Click to expand...

is it not obvious


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Pretty sure you cant ban across different competitions....if you're red carded in a league game or international that ban doesn't carry across to the other competition.
		
Click to expand...


Fair enough... Wasn't aware of that...


----------



## c1973 (Jun 25, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Brilliant response in Uruguay! http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/25/luis-suarez-bite-uruguayan-english-press-agenda

Click to expand...

They do have a point about Hursts goal tbf.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			is it not obvious
		
Click to expand...


To be perfectly honest if I was a team mate I'd be doing everything possible to dis-associate myself from any such 'incident'...  Biting is right up there with 'elbowing'... Can't be defended in any way at all...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2014)

added spice to this now as it appears there was a set too  with the same  Italian defender at the confederation cup last year....


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			added spice to this now as it appears there was a set too  with the same  Italian defender at the confederation cup last year....
		
Click to expand...

Same defender!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 25, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			added spice to this now as it appears there was a set too  with the same  Italian defender at the confederation cup last year....
		
Click to expand...

Must be tasty!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Must be tasty!
		
Click to expand...

Chiellini, Cannelloni, you can see why he was confused!


----------



## smange (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty conclusive evidence there I would say :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2014)

I must be the only person who thinks 'meh'.

It wasn't big or clever.  But in the same game we saw an Italian go studs in to an Uruguayan's knee which could have caused him some severe damage.  We see players from most nations feigning injury and rolling round like they've been shot.

Plus the ruling body is either spectacularly incompetent in that they would award it's major football tournament to a country the size of East Anglia with no footballing tradition in which players could feasibly do themselves severe damage, may be even die, if the matches are played there when the tournament usually takes place.  Or they are corrupt.  And they are more than happy to try and play the race card, accusing the British press of being racist for exposing their corruption, but then have a very poor track record of tackling racism at football grounds, especially in parts of Europe.

So in the grand scheme of what is wrong with football, some chap with issues biting someone is nothing I can get too worked up about. I'd much rather see FIFA reconstituted than Suarez being banned.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 25, 2014)

Eventually, he'll punch a baby,

This is the most interesting article I've read on Luis Suarez, everyone should read it.

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...nner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


----------



## CMAC (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.hrgrapevine.com/markets/...mail&utm_campaign=HRM 25/06/2014#.U6rEsZRdX0Q


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

To make it worse,Suarez seems to think it's no big deal.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Chiellini, Cannelloni, you can see why he was confused!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I must be the only person who thinks 'meh'.

It wasn't big or clever.  But in the same game we saw an Italian go studs in to an Uruguayan's knee which could have caused him some severe damage.  We see players from most nations feigning injury and rolling round like they've been shot.

Plus the ruling body is either spectacularly incompetent in that they would award it's major football tournament to a country the size of East Anglia with no footballing tradition in which players could feasibly do themselves severe damage, may be even die, if the matches are played there when the tournament usually takes place.  Or they are corrupt.  And they are more than happy to try and play the race card, accusing the British press of being racist for exposing their corruption, but then have a very poor track record of tackling racism at football grounds, especially in parts of Europe.

So in the grand scheme of what is wrong with football, some chap with issues biting someone is nothing I can get too worked up about. I'd much rather see FIFA reconstituted than Suarez being banned.
		
Click to expand...

You cannot be serious (it is wimbledon afterall)..You are actually condoning him biting an opponent,and making a comparison to a studs up tackle..So if your kids (if you have any),play the game, and one  gets bit,and the kid doing it says i saw it on TV, you would think it is ok, and not get to worked up about it eh???


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			You cannot be serious (it is wimbledon afterall)..You are actually condoning him biting an opponent,and making a comparison to a studs up tackle..So if your kids (if you have any),play the game, and one  gets bit,and the kid doing it says i saw it on TV, you would think it is ok, and not get to worked up about it eh???
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure I condoned it, as being more concerned about other things that are happening in football, or even not being that worked up about it, is different to condoning it. As I said, it was not big or clever.  But I'd be more upset if another kid broke my kids leg doing a deliberate studs up tackle.

And people need to credit kids with some common sense.  In reality, how many kids of football playing age will go and bite someone on the football pitch just because Suarez did it??  The vast majority of kids know right from wrong, and those that don't probably won't need any reassurance from Suarez to do something like that anyway.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not quite sure I condoned it, as being more concerned about other things that are happening in football, or even not being that worked up about it, is different to condoning it. As I said, it was not big or clever.  But I'd be more upset if another kid broke my kids leg doing a deliberate studs up tackle.

*And people need to credit kids with some common sense.*  In reality, how many kids of football playing age will go and bite someone on the football pitch just because Suarez did it??  The vast majority of kids know right from wrong, and those that don't probably won't need any reassurance from Suarez to do something like that anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just the possible copying of the biting though is it? Its the you can do anything you want and get away with it message/attitude which should more importantly be stamped out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its not just the possible copying of the biting though is it? Its the you can do anything you want and get away with it message/attitude which should more importantly be stamped out.
		
Click to expand...

I think in football that ship sailed a long time ago....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've only just watched the incident - and whilst I often despair at the hyperbole and over-reaction to incidents in football - this is simply unacceptable.  It's not the worse thing that can be done by one human to another, or indeed one player to another - it is simply reprehensible and not acceptable.  I find it sad - the guy has an instability that is going to wreck his career and that will 'dog' him for life.  

Should he be sacked?  Well by any definition what he has done is gross misconduct.  Should he get banned?  Again - the best of nurses can get struck off by the NMC for actions less hurtful to others but that are deemed to be gross misconduct.  That's life.  But still - my over-riding feeling is actually one of sadness for the guy.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That's life.  But still - my over-riding feeling is actually one of sadness for the guy.
		
Click to expand...

Come on SILH, I never had you down as one of the Fishermen on here. Thats a big boilie you've just cast out.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 25, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Come on SILH, I never had you down as one of the Fishermen on here. Thats a big boilie you've just cast out.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with him.... the guy has the potential to be one of the best ever to have graced the game but has a character flaw (as do all genius) which will essentially ruin him.

I feel sad for the fella too....what a gift to waste.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I agree with him.... the guy has the potential to be one of the best ever to have graced the game but has a character flaw (as do all *genius*) which will essentially ruin him.

I feel sad for the fella too....what a gift to waste.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly a word very much over used. Especially in football.

He's no genius in my book.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Sadly a word very much over used. Especially in football.

He's no genius in my book.
		
Click to expand...

But in the context of football he probably has genius


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2014)

Suarez looks good for a move to German side Borusia Munchinonyercentreback!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 25, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Suarez looks good for a move to German side Borusia Munchinonyercentreback!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Suarez looks good for a move to German side Borusia Munchinonyercentreback!
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But in the context of football he probably has genius
		
Click to expand...

Again, I'd disagree. 

Even in football terms I feel there are far more deserving, Messi, Pele, Eusebio, Di Stefano et al being prime examples. 

Good player, yes. World class, possibly. Genius, defiantly not.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Sadly a word very much over used. Especially in football.

He's no genius in my book.
		
Click to expand...

He is in mine! 


It doesn't mean he doesn't have a character flaw!

I saw him play a couple of weeks before the season end and, mmmmmmmmm, I'd pay to watch him play football every day of the week. I sincerely hope though that he gets a long enough ban that stops him acting the way he does.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

As a footballer he is a genius - truely world class player up there with the best around at the moment

As a person - the opposite


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...yer-cries-conspiracy-as-fifa-probe-bite-claim
Suarez Lawyer makes some crazy claims here to try & justify why it happened. 
Apparently one reason is because Italy were going out of the Tournament. Wasn't it 0-0 when it happened
The man is obviously as barking mad as the cretin he's defending.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			He is in mine! 


It doesn't mean he doesn't have a character flaw!

I saw him play a couple of weeks before the season end and, mmmmmmmmm, I'd pay to watch him play football every day of the week. I sincerely hope though that he gets a long enough ban that stops him acting the way he does.
		
Click to expand...

True.

George Best had his character flaws, but they for the large part stayed off the pitch. He was a footballing genius. 

When you look at Suarez as a player, he's no better than some of the high end players in the game at the minute. He's certainly up there with them,  but that doesn't make him a footballing genius.

Being world class doesn't make him footballing genius.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Gareth said:



			True.

George Best had his character flaws, but they for the large part stayed off the pitch. He was a footballing genius. 

When you look at Suarez as a player, he's no better than some of the high end players in the game at the minute. He's certainly up there with them,  but that doesn't make him a footballing genius.

Being world class doesn't make him footballing genius.
		
Click to expand...

George Best was probably, for me, the best player ever but I think Suarez is a world class player and there abouts level at the moment with Messi and Ronaldo and they, to me, in a really competitive football world are geniuses but I do accept it's a matter of opinion


----------



## One Planer (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			George Best was probably, for me, the best player ever but I think Suarez is a world class player and there abouts level at the moment with Messi and Ronaldo and they, to me, in a really competitive football world are geniuses but I do accept it's a matter of opinion
		
Click to expand...

I suppose what I'm getting at is just because someone is considered world class, it doesn't automatically make them a footballing genius. 

To do so kind of detracts from the likes of Best and others IMHO.

But enough side tracking


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2014)

Just shows the story has reached far and wide!

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/v...suarez-biting-has-no-place-in-sports-20140625


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a footballer he is a genius - truely world class player up there with the best around at the moment

As a person - the opposite
		
Click to expand...

As a footballer he bites the oppositon..Genius that.....He is a talented player no more.Stop fawning and take off the red blinkers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			As a footballer he bites the oppositon..Genius that.....He is a talented player no more.Stop fawning and take off the red blinkers.
		
Click to expand...

As a footballer he scores and creates goals for fun - yes I will fawn over him as a footballer because he is a special talent - that has nothing to do with blinkers - anyone who disagrees clearly hasn't a clue about football


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			As a footballer he bites the oppositon..Genius that.....He is a talented player no more.Stop fawning and take off the red blinkers.
		
Click to expand...

Go easy on LP mate. After defending Suarez for so long & trying to convince us all that he's a top bloke,I suspect he's a bit upset.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a footballer he scores and creates goals for fun - yes I will fawn over him as a footballer because he is a special talent - that has nothing to do with blinkers - anyone who disagrees clearly hasn't a clue about football
		
Click to expand...

A little used expression round here - I agree with Phil 100% !!

I don't think anyone would begin to condone what the idiot has done but Phil is quite right about the FOOTBALL talent the guy has!


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a footballer he scores and creates goals for fun - yes I will fawn over him as a footballer because he is a special talent - that has nothing to do with blinkers - anyone who disagrees clearly hasn't a clue about football
		
Click to expand...

As i said, talented..Not genius.Read the post,and stop picking out bullet points that suit you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			As i said, talented..Not genius.Read the post,and stop picking out bullet points that suit you.
		
Click to expand...


Whether people think he is a genius is entirely down to personal opinion - as a footballer I believe he is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

Arguably the best striker in the world at the moment but I wouldn't call him a genius. Of course it's all subjective


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			As i said, talented..Not genius.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen a live football match?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Have you ever seen a live football match?
		
Click to expand...


He has watched Sheff UTD ? That's close to football


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has watched Sheff UTD ? That's close to football 

Click to expand...

Not any time I've seen them it hasn't been!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not any time I've seen them it hasn't been!
		
Click to expand...


Especially when Colin was there


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has watched Sheff UTD ? That's close to football 

Click to expand...

Cheapo shot


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not any time I've seen them it hasn't been!
		
Click to expand...

So Chris,where does your valued support go out of curiousity


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			So Chris,where does your valued support go out of curiousity
		
Click to expand...

My valued support has always been with the mighty Eagles!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Cheapo shot
		
Click to expand...


Or possibly light hearted banter that you expect between football fans


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My valued support has always been with the mighty Eagles!
		
Click to expand...

Since 1905 which makes Chris 108


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			My valued support has always been with the mighty Eagles!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.Good on yer.
Admittedly, a lot of stuff at the lane we have churned out has been dire.Can vouch for that.Not been since Clough took over,but things are looking better


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Since 1905 which makes Chris 108 

Click to expand...

Or even 109!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			but things are looking better
		
Click to expand...

It would Rumpo - it's the close season


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or possibly light hearted banter that you expect between football fans
		
Click to expand...

Fair point Phil,can agree on that.We all get touchy about our teams now and again, eh?


----------



## richart (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't see what the fuss is about. Just make him wear a muzzle in future games.

Apologies if already mentioned but I can't be bothered to read another thread on LS


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2014)

Didn't know he played Subbuteo (click the picture)

https://vine.co/v/MtHFg7EPnni


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Apologies if already mentioned but I can't be bothered to read another thread on LS
		
Click to expand...

A Reading fan who can read mmmmmmmm sounds doubtful to me


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Didn't know he played Subbuteo 

https://vine.co/v/MtHFg7EPnni

Click to expand...

Priceless.Cracking up here....Not seen a set of them since i was a kid.Great stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			A Reading fan who can read mmmmmmmm sounds doubtful to me 

Click to expand...

:thup: Mind you as a Fulham fan I perhaps shouldn't mock too much


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			:thup: Mind you as a Fulham fan I perhaps shouldn't mock too much
		
Click to expand...

You mean " at all " surely HJS


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You mean " at all " surely HJS
		
Click to expand...

You may have a point. I'm looking at nothing more than mid table championship anonymity next season


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You may have a point. I'm looking at nothing more than mid table championship anonymity next season
		
Click to expand...

............... and to beat Chipping Sodbury Third eleven reserves in the 3rd round of the F A Cup?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			Didn't know he played Subbuteo (click the picture)

https://vine.co/v/MtHFg7EPnni

Click to expand...

genius


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			............... and to beat Chipping Sodbury Third eleven reserves in the 3rd round of the F A Cup?
		
Click to expand...

Fulham's cup record is shocking even as a PL team. Rightly beaten by aforementioned Sheffield United last season. Should never have got a replay and were crap in front of our own fans


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SouPzHAzW9s


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SouPzHAzW9s

Click to expand...

Another gem..


----------



## richart (Jun 25, 2014)

chrisd said:



			A Reading fan who can read mmmmmmmm sounds doubtful to me 

Click to expand...

 Some of us can also write, but I would only get an infraction if I wrote what I am thinking now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			A Reading fan who can read mmmmmmmm sounds doubtful to me 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			:thup: Mind you as a Fulham fan I perhaps shouldn't mock too much
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			You mean " at all " surely HJS
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			You may have a point. I'm looking at nothing more than mid table championship anonymity next season
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham's cup record is shocking even as a PL team. Rightly beaten by aforementioned Sheffield United last season. Should never have got a replay and were crap in front of our own fans
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Some of us can also write, but I would only get an infraction if I wrote what I am thinking now.

Click to expand...

Erm, can we get back to slagging off the racist, biting, sub-human, handballing, diving, cheating Johnny foreigner, please.

 Sheesh, where's your manners?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2014)

Some people are so quick!
[video=youtube;WxU-cQvmi-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxU-cQvmi-k[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Erm, can we get back to slagging off the racist, biting, sub-human, handballing, diving, cheating Johnny foreigner, please.

 Sheesh, where's your manners?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry!

That's the trouble with us old'ns, always veering off track! By the way, have you seen the price of eggs lately?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 26, 2014)

Shouldn't we pretend it didn't happen? Or justify it by saying the defender wound him up? Or say it was a bad tackle?
It does seem like its acceptable behaviour


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 26, 2014)

Factoid..Footballers are statistically more at risk at getting bitten by Suarez than a shark...:lol:


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

I've not long read his lawyer and President of his countries response to this.

All I can say is .................. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Erm, can we get back to slagging off the racist, biting, sub-human, handballing, diving, cheating Johnny foreigner, please.

 Sheesh, where's your manners?
		
Click to expand...

 You mean there is more to say on the subject ?


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

I think in reading all the 'anti-British' supporting statements from his fellow countrymen, it will, what ever happens punishment wise, if there is indeed any, drive him away from these shores.

His own statements and interviews after he scored against us were a dig at us all because of the bad press and remarks he received due to his previous incidents, so, with all this now going on now, and he'll be reading or be shown statements from the likes of our 'respected' pundits and even Graham Taylor from the PFA who usually supports players come-what-may, I think he'll go anyway and won't want to stay in this country for any team.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			I think in reading all the 'anti-British' supporting statements from his fellow countrymen, it will, what ever happens punishment wise, if there is indeed any, drive him away from these shores.

His own statements and interviews after he scored against us were a dig at us all because of the bad press and remarks he received due to his previous incidents, so, with all this now going on now, and he'll be reading or be shown statements from the likes of our 'respected' pundits and even Graham Taylor from the PFA who usually supports players come-what-may, I think he'll go anyway and won't want to stay in this country for any team.
		
Click to expand...

..... And I suppose the British media will be at fault again?

The guy is pathetic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

There was also a comment attributed to him and the Uruguyan management that says Italy are only complaining as they've been eliminated. Surely that ignores the fact it was 0-0 and that if Italy had scored there would have been a different outcome. Looks lile the usual smoke and mirrors to defer blam and plead mitigating circumstances. I have a horrible feeling this will turn into a red card offence and a one, maybe three game ban as Fifa's way of showing they've acted and thne nothing else will happen. After that it'll be up to Liverpool to decide on whether they feel they can support him and have him on their books with this over him. There's a lot of speculation about sponsors already threatening to pull out. Whether the owners are prepared to offload their best player or not is something that will run until the transfer window closes I think


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2014)

Its just typical of football how his own FA is backing him and his team mate/s are saying he is the victim/innocent despite the video showing him gnashing the balls off Chiellini :rofl:

Its just bonkers. The people saying its a conspiracy and saying he has done nothing wrong are more mental than he is.

He could have stemmed the flow of bile against him had he just held his hand up and said im a cannibal and I need help. Trying to take people for a mug is doing him no favours.

Im just waiting for the story "I chomped Chiellini to engineer move away from Liverpool" story to emerge. That's probably his next excuse.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its just typical of football how his own FA is backing him and his team mate/s are saying he is the victim/innocent despite the video showing him gnashing the balls off Chiellini :rofl:

Its just bonkers. The people saying its a conspiracy and saying he has done nothing wrong are more mental than he is.

He could have stemmed the flow of bile against him had he just held his hand up and said im a cannibal and I need help. Trying to take people for a mug is doing him no favours.

Im just waiting for the story "I chomped Chiellini to engineer move away from Liverpool" story to emerge. That's probably his next excuse.
		
Click to expand...

The reaction from Uruguayan press, team, Il presidente is beyond belief. 

They don't even have the excuse of being Liverpool fans.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

decision today apparently- if he's not banned from international football for at least a year then Fifa is an ass.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

CMAC;1092038Fifa is an ass.[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Think we all know that to be the case anyway. Corrupt and incompetent beyond belief it's a joke of a governing body
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

CMAC said:



			decision today apparently- if he's not banned from international football for at least a year then Fifa is an ass.
		
Click to expand...

The consensus seems to be as he and Uruguay are defending the 'allegation/s', he will be only suspended for the rest of the world cup pending further investigation!


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems you don't need to be in Brazil to get bitten


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Further to Adi's interesting article here's another take on Suarez...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/gordon-strachan-gives-take-world-3766505


Also, take it with a pinch of salt given the source but the same tabloid reckons that while Real Madrid have been put off by the latest bite, Barca still want to sign him.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Further to Adi's interesting article here's another take on Suarez...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/gordon-strachan-gives-take-world-3766505


Also, take it with a pinch of salt given the source but the same tabloid reckons that while Real Madrid have been put off by the latest bite, Barca still want to sign him.
		
Click to expand...

That's an interesting photo which to me shows even more intent with his mouth open and about to take the plunge and sink his teeth in, hardly a 'clash' or 'coming together'!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's an interesting photo which to me shows even more intent with his mouth open and about to take the plunge and sink his teeth in, hardly a 'clash' or 'coming together'!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.... but it isn't from this match!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Further to Adi's interesting article here's another take on Suarez...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/gordon-strachan-gives-take-world-3766505


Also, take it with a pinch of salt given the source but the same tabloid reckons that while Real Madrid have been put off by the latest bite, Barca still want to sign him.
		
Click to expand...

And you can see the press hacks lining up the 'his Barca is worse than his bite' headlines now.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Maybe.... but it isn't from this match!
		
Click to expand...

OMG, it looks like he was lining him up though, obviously failed and had to wait until Brazil for his 3rd course!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Further to Adi's interesting article here's another take on Suarez...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/gordon-strachan-gives-take-world-3766505


Also, take it with a pinch of salt given the source but the same tabloid reckons that while Real Madrid have been put off by the latest bite, Barca still want to sign him.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff from Wee Chesney.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			OMG, it looks like he was lining him up though, obviously failed and had to wait until Brazil for his 3rd course!
		
Click to expand...

Practise swing!

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Good stuff from Wee Chesney.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, better than a lot of the kneejerk reactions elsewhere.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Practise swing!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Air shot, if at 1st you don't suck-seed..........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2014)

It's not really very nice - but in a weird way it's all a bit funny - and sad.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			That's an interesting photo which to me shows even more intent with his mouth open and about to take the plunge and sink his teeth in, hardly a 'clash' or 'coming together'!
		
Click to expand...

Same pic as in post #340 from 2013 conferderation cup and same Italian defender


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Further to Adi's interesting article here's another take on Suarez...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/gordon-strachan-gives-take-world-3766505


Also, take it with a pinch of salt given the source but the same tabloid reckons that while Real Madrid have been put off by the latest bite, Barca still want to sign him.
		
Click to expand...

fascinating, I didnt realise that was a different match until I saw it was a different shoulder suarez was salivating over.


great find


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Heard a good bit about it last night it was either on the Beeb of SSN  cant remember which , its was on about how hard Liverpool had worked to get him in a good place mentallty etc,  and it was working aswell served his punishment and came back stronger with nos sign of it returning  , but away with the international team he was out of his support network and fell by the wayside , i know we might think this is Bull but in fairness what do we know of the work Liverpool put in to support him behind the scenes ..

Heres one now to ponder , what if he genuinely has a medical mental problem and without the support of the club he has lapsed back , maybe his country has the same responsibility to protect him and his illness as his club has ..  

Maybe the best place for him is back in Liverpool with the support around him .. 


I know a few of you think i may be a bit mental myself now aswell reading this , but just think outside the box for a second does it not take someone with a bit of a mental deficency [sp] to bight someone in the first place ?


P.s as for the pic with the Italian last year pics take at a certain time can make it look like something it was not , even google sporting pics at the right (or wrong)time you will see some weird pics that are not what they seem to be


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't accept any of that, if he's that bad and can fall back into his mental issues that quickly and re-offend by biting someone whilst playing, then his initial diagnosis was poor and he should have ongoing medical support at all times and personally, that responsibility isn't Liverpool's, its his own, and more importantly, does he admit he has a problem to himself or indeed does he actually have a medical problem or is he just a wrong 'un!


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Well the verdict is.......

9 Matches and 4 months from ANY footballing activity


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 26, 2014)

FIFA = Bottlejobs


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



I don't accept any of that, if he's that bad and can fall back into his mental issues that quickly and re-offend by biting someone whilst playing, then his initial diagnosis was poor and he should have ongoing medical support at all times and personally, that responsibility isn't Liverpool's, its his own, and more importantly, does he admit he has a problem to himself or indeed does he actually have a medical problem or is he just a wrong 'un!

Click to expand...

I totally accept your right to do so , just throwing it out there for opinion 

Maybe he needs that ? or constant review ?

I agree but alot of people seem to be linking this behaviour as a knock against Liverpool as a club , 

I dont know much of the guy but he seems to do alot of good and is nice bloke off the pitch (ive read) goes a whole season without any major incident (ok a few sly nasty tackles but no madness) so maye he has a mental flaw somewhere ?

Again im just throwing a different approach or angle &#8203;at it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Strong punishment which effects both the player and his club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			FIFA = Bottlejobs
		
Click to expand...


They have banned him from all football for 4 months ? Never before have they banned someone that much for violent conduct.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Strong punishment which effects both the player and his club.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why you think that is 'strong', its relevant at the very least for what has to be seen as a repetitive offence and IMO, he's got off a bit light.

Total ban from anything football, stadiums,training, the whole 9 yards.

Does he still get paid by Liverpool during that period?


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have banned him from all football for 4 months ? Never before have they banned someone that much for violent conduct.
		
Click to expand...

but that effectively only means about 2 mths from the EPL for a serious assault! pathetic consequence for such actions


----------



## jp5 (Jun 26, 2014)

More than I was expecting FIFA to do but not enough I fear. Should have been closer to a year ban.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

CMAC said:



			but that effectively only means about 2 mths from the EPL for a serious assault! pathetic consequence for such actions
		
Click to expand...

Suarez won't be able to play until Liverpool visit Newcastle United on November 1st


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2014)

Four months is very leniant in my opinion.
It's from ANY football activity, so does that mean training with his Liverpool team mates?


*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have banned him from all football for 4 months ? Never before have they banned someone that much for violent conduct.
		
Click to expand...

Is it that much different than the last ban when it all boils down to it ? genuine question


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have banned him from all football for 4 months ? Never before have they banned someone that much for violent conduct.
		
Click to expand...

Never ever before has anyone done what he has done. Think he has got off lightly after taking his past problems into account.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure why you think that is 'strong', its relevant at the very least for what has to be seen as a repetitive offence and IMO, he's got off a bit light.

Total ban from anything football, stadiums,training, the whole 9 yards.

Does he still get paid by Liverpool during that period?
		
Click to expand...

He will be banned for more matches for Liverpool than Uruguay for an offence playing for Uruguay


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Is it that much different than the last ban when it all boils down to it ? genuine question
		
Click to expand...


Think it was ten games last ten - think this amounts to around 15 games for us.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep..Got off lightly..Quadruple football felonist..All very serious offences..Like to see what Brenda has to say about it.


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			Four months is very leniant in my opinion.
It's from ANY football activity, so does that mean training with his Liverpool team mates?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Complete football activity apparently. No training, matches, nothing. Stadium ban as well, so can't attend matches


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have banned him from all football for 4 months ? Never before have they banned someone that much for violent conduct.
		
Click to expand...

He should have been banned for a lot longer...


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He will be banned for more matches for Liverpool than Uruguay for an offence playing for Uruguay
		
Click to expand...

That again has no relevance, HE is the problem, not the team he was playing for at the time, your defence of him is very disappointing, its a repetitive offence, its not isolated, I think he's been lucky.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it was ten games last ten - think this amounts to around 15 games for us.
		
Click to expand...


Wow where i stand bye the punishment for the player it is hard on his club , Pool should appeal it IMO and have a stronger international ban ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			He should have been banned for a lot longer...
		
Click to expand...


From international duty yes - a year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			That again has no relevance, HE is the problem, not the team he was playing for at the time, your defence of him is very disappointing, its a repetitive offence, its not isolated, I think he's been lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Has a lot of relevance - the incident happened playing for Uruguay not Liverpool - Uruguay should suffer the consequences of his actions and the player so should be banned from international football for an extended period of time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

4 months is a complete joke. Hope he never plays in the Premier league again.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He will be banned for more matches for *Barcelona *than Uruguay for an offence playing for Uruguay
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Wow where i stand bye the punishment for the player it is hard on his club , Pool should appeal it IMO and have a stronger international ban ..
		
Click to expand...

Believe that is what will happen. 

Already the talk of that will happen - Liverpool have suffered through an incident not related to them.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From international duty yes - a year.
		
Click to expand...

From everything, HE'S the problem, its not a bad tackle or anything really associated to the game of football, it was a repetitive biting incident, why ban him from international duty only, he could then be be in a position to bite someone in the PL immediately!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Fixed that for you!
		
Click to expand...

OUCH !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			From everything, HE'S the problem, its not a bad tackle or anything really associated to the game of football, it was a repetitive biting incident, why ban him from international duty only, he could then be be in a position to bite someone in the PL immediately!!
		
Click to expand...

Because the offence took place on international duty.

The offence is not in dispute


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it was ten games last ten - think this amounts to around 15 games for us.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming he's still playing for Liverpool.

It could be seen as harsh on Liverpool but the ban is for the player.
He has seriously broken the rules and and he needs to be punished.
The player has to be stopped from playing - and if that harms Liverpool then who's to blame..?

I think he's got off reasonably lightly - 6 months would have been more like it.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has a lot of relevance - the incident happened playing for Uruguay not Liverpool - Uruguay should suffer the consequences of his actions and the player so should be banned from international football for an extended period of time.
		
Click to expand...

Your off your rocker, what part of recognising that the problem is HIM irrelevant of what shirt he was wearing at the time!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe that is what will happen. 

Already the talk of that will happen - Liverpool have suffered through an incident not related to them.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should have got rid after his 2nd biting incident then. 
It was pretty obvious what he was like as a person.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe that is what will happen. 

Already the talk of that will happen - Liverpool have suffered through an incident not related to them.
		
Click to expand...

They kept hold of a wrong un who was banned for biting and wanted to leave, to give them a shot at getting in the champs league.

You take the chance, don't whinge if you get your fingers burnt...


----------



## jp5 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has a lot of relevance - the incident happened playing for Uruguay not Liverpool - Uruguay should suffer the consequences of his actions and the player so should be banned from international football for an extended period of time.
		
Click to expand...

Nope he suffered the incident whilst playing *football* - so he should be punished from playing *football* in its entirety. And think the consensus among the neutrals will be the ban is very lenient.

Must be tough for Liverpool fans with this nutter at your club. I can't help but feeling if he was playing for my team I'd want him gone. Better to lose with class and dignity than win with no morals. Perhaps I'm a little old fashioned.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			They kept hold of a wrong un who was banned for biting and wanted to leave, to give them a shot at getting in the champs league.

You take the chance, don't whinge if you get your fingers burnt...
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has a lot of relevance - the incident happened playing for Uruguay not Liverpool - Uruguay should suffer the consequences of his actions and the player so should be banned from international football for an extended period of time.
		
Click to expand...

if a salesrep gets a drink driving ban while on holiday should you allow him to drive for his company so they dont suffer as it wasn't done on their time?

Its an offence against people and decency, he shouldnt get off so lightly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			Your off your rocker, what part of recognising that the problem is HIM irrelevant of what shirt he was wearing at the time!!
		
Click to expand...


So now any red card offence playing for international team should also effect the player playing in club competitions ? 

Gomes and Xavier assaulting the ref and Lino in the Euro tournament - 6 and 12 month international bans only - didn't effect their club 

Pepe sent off for serious assault - pushing then kicking and player in the face then raking his boots down the person back - 10 games club ban only , WC - elbow in the face then a headbutt - 4 game international ban only ! 

If a player is going to commit an offence on international duty then that is where he must be punished as is the current set precedence from FIFA - to change that will now open a can of worms and lawyer will rip the ban apart.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Nope he suffered the incident whilst playing *football* - so he should be punished from playing *football* in its entirety. And think the consensus among the neutrals will be the ban is very lenient.

Must be tough for Liverpool fans with this nutter at your club. I can't help but feeling if he was playing for my team I'd want him gone. Better to lose with class and dignity than win with no morals. Perhaps I'm a little old fashioned.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpool have to appeal this surely.

How they can be the ones that suffer the most is beyond me.

Christ if his country go on to win the World Cup then his international band is half way done. Does it include friendlies I wonder?

That 4 month ban will quickly become a 2 month after appeal I would think.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

well its far greater than expected not sure the point in a 4 month ban through the summer though it should start on august 16th........


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So now any red card offence playing for international team should also effect the player playing in club competitions ? 

Gomes and Xavier assaulting the ref and Lino in the Euro tournament - 6 and 12 month international bans only - didn't effect their club 

Pepe sent off for serious assault - pushing then kicking and player in the face then raking his boots down the person back - 10 games club ban only , WC - elbow in the face then a headbutt - 4 game international ban only ! 

If a player is going to commit an offence on international duty then that is where he must be punished as is the current set precedence from FIFA - to change that will now open a can of worms and lawyer will rip the ban apart.
		
Click to expand...

Your totally on your own, your bias towards the interest of your club and not the protection of other players he would be subjected to in the PL is beyond words, its a selfish attitude with no thought towards what he has done in a football arena not once, twice but three times!

I'm out!


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 26, 2014)

This was Suarez having a pop at Chiellini at last years Confederations Cup. He's an animal


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If a player is going to commit an offence on international duty then that is where he must be punished as is the current set precedence from FIFA - to change that will now open a can of worms and lawyer will rip the ban apart.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with this, although I guess some offences might be seen as so heinous that any ban should be wider-ranging. Not sure this quite falls into that category, despite all the hand-wringing going on.

Clubs can get compensation from national associations if a player is injured on international duty. Do you think similar should apply here?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			well its far greater than expected not sure the point in a 4 month ban through the summer though it should start on august 16th........
		
Click to expand...


This is how poor FIFA are

Questions - does it include transfer activity - Answer : we don't know 

The same FIFA that did of course ban Barcelona from buying players 

First time a player has ever been banned from playing for his club from an incident based on international duty - dangerous precedence being set by FIFA


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is how poor FIFA are

Questions - does it include transfer activity - Answer : we don't know 

The same FIFA that did of course ban Barcelona from buying players 

*First time a player has ever been banned from playing for his club from an incident based on international duty *- dangerous precedence being set by FIFA
		
Click to expand...

First time a player has bitten someone three times..................


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe that is what will happen. 

Already the talk of that will happen - *Liverpool have suffered through an incident not related to them.*

Click to expand...

He's their employee for God's sake!
Unrelated ......................... I don't think.


*Slime*.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 26, 2014)

Stat of the day from twitter:

Luis Suarez has been banned for 34 games, since 2010, without receving a single red card.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Stat of the day from twitter:

Luis Suarez has been banned for 34 games, since 2010, without receving a single red card.
		
Click to expand...


Should have headbutted him then kicked him in the head - would have got a lesser ban


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			Your totally on your own, your bias towards the interest of your club and not the protection of other players he would be subjected to in the PL is beyond words, its a selfish attitude with no thought towards what he has done in a football arena not once, twice but three times!

I'm out!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of Liverpool fans have this mentallity..Always right.You ought to hear some of the Drivel me n mates hear in boozer coming from em...Then again, we all get a large portion of it on here, from the blinkered one.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Liverpool have to appeal this surely.

How they can be the ones that suffer the most is beyond me.

.
		
Click to expand...

If he got jailed for an incident that happened whilst on International duty, would he be let out to play for Liverpool at the weekends? I would suggest not.
Harsh as it is on the Club, the punishment is to prevent the player doing what he wants to do- play football.
Then, just maybe, he will have time to reflect on his actions and what might happen if he does it again

Once again his ability is entering the argument. If Suarez was a squad player hardly anyone would be making noises.
But because he's Liverpool's best player the whining has started....

Be thankful he didn't get banned for life.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

I find his refusal to take responsibility for his actions worrying.   


There should be absolutely no lessening of the punishment due to this.    he cant even admit that he has done wrong.


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should have headbutted him then kicked him in the head - would have got a lesser ban
		
Click to expand...

Ha just accept it, he's a disgrace to both club and country. Rio Ferdinand got a ban for 8-9 months for missing a drugs test.
suarez gets 4 month ban for biting someone for the 3rd time.
You do the maths and see if  4 months is enough.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should have headbutted him then kicked him in the head - would have got a lesser ban
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe try behaving,then he won't get a ban at all. 
You're starting to sound like his Lawyer now Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			A lot of Liverpool fans have this mentallity..Always right.You ought to hear some of the Drivel me n mates hear in boozer coming from em...Then again, we all get a large portion of it on here, from the blinkered one.
		
Click to expand...


Would you like to stick to the subject instead of posting cheap digs about people :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is how poor FIFA are

Questions - does it include transfer activity - Answer : we don't know 

The same FIFA that did of course ban Barcelona from buying players 

*First time a player has ever been banned from playing for his club from an incident based on international duty - dangerous precedence being set by FIFA*

Click to expand...

I disagree.

I think this is exactly the attitude FIFA should be talking. It's sets out FIFA's stall that if any act brings shame and condemnation against *football as a game*, they should absolutely ban players from league football as well as international games if it happens at international level. I would also argue if this had happened in a league match, a similar ban should be in effect.

What he has done has no place in the game of football, at any level, grass roots, club or country. This is the stance FIFA are taking.

My son knows is naughty/unacceptable/wrong to bite someone. He's 4 years old. What Suarez has done is wrong, plain and simple. He has shown no remorse, even tried to brush it off,  and replied on his solicitor and even the president of his home country to try and bail him out.

You could tell by his reaction at the end of the game, how he trudged off, while the rest of his team were celebrating, knowing he'd kicked his last ball in the tournament.

I think FIFA have taken absolutely the correct approach and if anything have been very lenient with the punishment handed out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

RW1986 said:



			Ha just accept it, he's a disgrace to both club and country. Rio Ferdinand got a ban for 8-9 months for missing a drugs test.
suarez gets 4 month ban for biting someone for the 3rd time.
You do the maths and see if  4 months is enough.
		
Click to expand...

There is a precedent set for drug taking and tests - precedent set by all Sports Bodies 

Cannot be used in any comparison.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would you like to stick to the subject instead of posting cheap digs about people :thup:
		
Click to expand...

..
All relevant..Bit rich that coming from you...If the cap fits..Then again maybe to small


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

can Suarez be used when I play Fifa15 now?


















_blatantly stolen from twitter_ :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I disagree.

I think this is exactly the attitude FIFA should be talking. It's sets out FIFA's stall that if any act brings shame and condemnation against *football as a game*, they should absolutely ban players from league football as well as international games if it happens at international level. I would also argue if this had happened in a league match, a similar ban should be in effect.

What he has done has no place in the game of football, at any level, grass roots, club or country. This is the stance FIFA are taking.

My son knows is naughty/unacceptable/wrong to bite someone. He's 4 years old. What Suarez has done is wrong, plain and simple. He has shown no remorse, even tried to brush it off,  and replied on his solicitor and even the president of his home country to try and bail him out.

You could tell by his reaction at the end of the game, how he trudged off, while the rest of his team were celebrating, knowing he'd kicked his last ball in the tournament.

I think FIFA have taken absolutely the correct approach and if anything have been very lenient with the punishment handed out.
		
Click to expand...

So do you believe they have now set the precedent that any offence that happens during any competitions he punishment is valid for all forms 

Ie - banned in the prem also for CL and Internationals ? And Vice Versa - banned from internationals also banned from club football ?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

phil what do you make of his refusal to even admit to biting?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			phil what do you make of his refusal to even admit to biting?
		
Click to expand...


Idiotic :thup:

Just to make it 100% clear to certain people 

The offence is not in any doubt and there is no defence and he deserves to be punished - I am not the Uruguay FA nor his lawyer , nor his captain. The act has not been excused nor condoned - believe he should be punished the maximum ban permissible for international football  - 24 month ban from any international game.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Idiotic :thup:

Just to make it 100% clear to certain people 

The offence is not in any doubt and there is no defence and he deserves to be punished - I am not the Uruguay FA nor his lawyer , nor his captain. The act has not been excused nor condoned - believe he should be punished the maximum ban permissible for international football  - 24 month ban from any international game.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he pretty much got that, as well? I don't know how many international games Uruguay play, but if it's only competitive games, then surely 9 is the best part of two years?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you believe they have now set the precedent that any offence that happens during any competitions he punishment is valid for all forms 

Ie - banned in the prem also for CL and Internationals ? And Vice Versa - banned from internationals also banned from club football ?
		
Click to expand...

If the offence(s) warrant it Phil, yes, 100%


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you believe they have now set the precedent that any offence that happens during any competitions he punishment is valid for all forms 

Ie - banned in the prem also for CL and Internationals ? And Vice Versa - banned from internationals also banned from club football ?
		
Click to expand...

It's all relative to the offence!


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpool FC have released a statement saying they will not be releasing a statement just yet.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

he is tainting himself even more by not coming out himself with a full admission of guilt and an apology. 


how can Liverpool claim they will help him if he cannot even admit to the crime. 


I don't buy this whole "hes mental, sick etc".   he doesn't like losing, he acts child like,cries and bites. he knows exactly what he is doing. 

awful waste of talent!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

A few need to take a breather soon , Phil or none of the pool lads have condoned what happened, they all agree its wrong , what is upsetting the pool fans now is LS got banned for biting whilst at liverpool , liverpool took it on board got him back in line , dealt with it , got LS back on straight and narrow and got great football out of the guy , he then heads away with his country who obviously dont have the same support procedures and does it again , 


Yes by all means punish the player and his country who he was representing at the time BUT IMO  everyone at Liverpool should be agrieved they have also been punished for something away from the club ..

I do agree with whoever made the drink driving analogy, a point well made , i just dont think liverpool should have to suffer so much what happened on International duty ..

And im a Toffee


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			It's all relative to the offence!
		
Click to expand...

OK then, devil's advocate..... other than the revulsion factor, wasn't Antonio Valencia's challenge last night more dangerous and risking greater injury to the opponent?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			A few need to take a breather soon , Phil or none of the pool lads have condoned what happened, they all agree its wrong , , 


Yes by all means punish the player and his country who he was representing at the time BUT IMO  everyone at Liverpool should be agrieved they have also been punished for something away from the club ..

I do agree with whoever made the drink driving analogy, a point well made , i just dont think liverpool should have to suffer so much what is upsetting the pool fans now is LS got banned for biting whilst at liverpool , liverpool took it on board got him back in line , dealt with it , got LS back on straight and narrow and got great football out of the guy , he then heads away with his country who obviously dont have the same support procedures and does it again what happened on International duty ..

And im a Toffee
		
Click to expand...

The issue wasn't sorted as the exact same thing has happened again.

I personally think he's trying to engineer a move out of Liverpool myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If the offence(s) warrant it Phil, yes, 100%
		
Click to expand...

That's where the grey line is - which offences warrant it 

If you include bitting a player then headbutting , broken limbs , spitting , possibly abuse of the officials start to creep into those areas 

I would have no qualms about it as long as it's consistent which is half the problem in football - there is no consistency in the punishments handed out to players - in all the areas both club and country. So far in the last 3 years 5 players have been banned for racist abuse towards players - no punishment was the same 

Bendtner for example got an Â£80 grand fine for showing paddy power on his boxers - Serbia got fined Â£26 grand for racist abuse towards players from their fans !


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Uruguays international fixture list for August

Aug 1st Argentina 'A' team
Aug 2nd Argentina 'B' team
Aug 3rd Argentina 'C' team
Aug 4th Argentina 'd' team

etc etc


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			A few need to take a breather soon , Phil or none of the pool lads have condoned what happened, they all agree its wrong , what is upsetting the pool fans now is LS got banned for biting whilst at liverpool , liverpool took it on board got him back in line , dealt with it , got LS back on straight and narrow and got great football out of the guy , he then heads away with his country who obviously dont have the same support procedures and does it again ,
		
Click to expand...


just peeked over the wall at Melwood, apparently these were supposed to be sent to brazil with wee luis. 








support structure!  :rofl:   you have to be kidding me!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The issue wasn't sorted as the exact same thing has happened again.

I personally think he's trying to engineer a move out of Liverpool myself.
		
Click to expand...

And he had done it before at Ajax so when did they deal with after the 2nd offence when it affected them?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The issue wasn't sorted as the exact same thing has happened again.

I personally think he's trying to engineer a move out of Liverpool myself.
		
Click to expand...

Probably at a knock down price now as his new club look like having to pay his wages whilst not playing for 1/4 of the season.
Plus he's obviously not very well liked so that would affect sponsorship deals.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2014)

The sponsorship angle is an interesting one.
How many Club sponsors are going to want to be associated with LS....?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK then, devil's advocate..... other than the revulsion factor, wasn't Antonio Valencia's challenge last night more dangerous and risking greater injury to the opponent?
		
Click to expand...

Dangerous yes, malicious IMO no pre meditated and attempted 12 months previous no.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's where the grey line is - which offences warrant it 

If you include bitting a player then headbutting , broken limbs , spitting , possibly abuse of the officials start to creep into those areas 

I would have no qualms about it as long as it's consistent which is half the problem in football - there is no consistency in the punishments handed out to players - in all the areas both club and country. So far in the last 3 years 5 players have been banned for racist abuse towards players - no punishment was the same 

*Bendtner for example got an Â£80 grand fine for showing paddy power on his boxers - Serbia got fined Â£26 grand for racist abuse towards players from their fans* !
		
Click to expand...

People always trot stuff like that out at times like this. The fans are not the club/team so the Serbians only have so much control over them. When somebody has actually committed an offence and are charged themselves they are always going to be punished harder.

FWIW I think he has got off lightly. 3rd offence now and he should have been looking at the maximum 2 year ban from international football.

The domestic ban is harsh on Liverpool but not on Suarez, tough one that. Never heard of it impacting on a players club like that before.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK then, devil's advocate..... other than the revulsion factor, wasn't Antonio Valencia's challenge last night more dangerous and risking greater injury to the opponent?
		
Click to expand...

Nah he was unlucky with that, he bounced off the ball a bit like Sterling's red in the warm up games.

Red was fair due to duty of care etc but nothing malicious there imo. 

A lot different to getting the fangs out and chomping somebody as biting isn't actually part of football (Take notice Luis)


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK then, devil's advocate..... other than the revulsion factor, wasn't Antonio Valencia's challenge last night more dangerous and risking greater injury to the opponent?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but that's not the point.
Suarez' bite was a premeditated assault on an opponent several yards off the ball when the referee would not be looking, a cowardly attack.
Valencia's was a full blooded tackle during which his foot bounced/rolled off the ball onto his opponent's leg. Dangerous, yes ................ premeditated, no, behind the ref's back, definitely not.

Subtle differences there.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The sponsorship angle is an interesting one.
How many Club sponsors are going to want to be associated with LS....?
		
Click to expand...

The amount of club sponsors at the club have increased over the last 3 years and have two more in the pipeline 

The incident puts Liverpool in the news - at press conferences the sponsors name will appear all over the boards 

It might even increase the amount of sponsorship - any news is good news for them.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's where the grey line is - which offences warrant it 

If you include bitting a player then headbutting , broken limbs , spitting , possibly abuse of the officials start to creep into those areas 

I would have no qualms about it as long as it's consistent which is half the problem in football - there is no consistency in the punishments handed out to players - in all the areas both club and country. So far in the last 3 years 5 players have been banned for racist abuse towards players - no punishment was the same 

Bendtner for example got an Â£80 grand fine for showing paddy power on his boxers - Serbia got fined Â£26 grand for racist abuse towards players from their fans !
		
Click to expand...

There is no grey area.

Tackles happen in football, malicious or genuine. There's often pushing shoving and heads being put into opponents faces (See Pepe during this world cup as an example) Players get causght in the face with elbows. Sometime maliciously, sometimes not. Unfortunatley, people get hurt playing football, that comes with playing the game.

What doesn't happen in football are things like biting (Suarez), pushing/attacking referees (See Di Canio), Attacking fans (Cantona). These things, and any ban be it international, or domestic should carry over to *ALL* aspects of the game as *they are not considered part of the game of football*.

The punishment effectively fits the crime, as it (nearly) does in the case of Suarez.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Dangerous yes, malicious IMO no pre meditated and attempted 12 months previous no.
		
Click to expand...


So I guess someone like Pepe right now should be banned from all forms of the game ?

And suggestions of pre meditation are just pure guesses


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

Did he get fined ? I assume he will be paid a few million over the next four months, or can Liverpool dock his pay ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The issue wasn't sorted as the exact same thing has happened again.

I personally think he's trying to engineer a move out of Liverpool myself.
		
Click to expand...

He hasnt reoffended whilst under the (for want of a better word) care of LFC tho .. 

how ever they are/were controlling him it was working ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Did he get fined ? I assume he will be paid a few million over the next four months, or can Liverpool dock his pay ?
		
Click to expand...


Heard 100 thousand so guess that's Euros - the fines handed out are nothing.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			There is no grey area.

Tackles happen in football, malicious or genuine. There's often pushing shoving and heads being put into opponents faces (See Pepe during this world cup as an example) Payers get causght in the face with elbows. Sometime maliciously, sometimes not. Unfortunatley, people get hurt playing football, that comes with playing the game.

What doesn't happen in football are things like biting (Suarez), pushing/attacking referees (See Di Canio), *Attacking fans (Cantona)*. These things, and any ban be it international, or domestic should carry over to *ALL* aspects of the game as *they are not considered part of the game of football*.

The punishment effectively fits the crime, as it (nearly) does in the case of Suarez.
		
Click to expand...


Cantona was banned for EIGHT months for retalliating to Matthew Simmons, a fan who had run down 11 rows of stairs to confront  and shout abuse at Cantona. Simmons was alleged to have used the words (MOD EDIT).
Whilst his actions were TOTALLY WRONG, at least he had a reason!


*Slime*.

P.S. I would sooner be kicked than bitten.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Did he get fined ? I assume he will be paid a few million over the next four months, or can Liverpool dock his pay ?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be down to the small print I would guess they'll have to pay him same as last year when he was suspended at start of season.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			People always trot stuff like that out at times like this. The fans are not the club/team so the Serbians only have so much control over them. When somebody has actually committed an offence and are charged themselves they are always going to be punished harder.

FWIW I think he has got off lightly. 3rd offence now and he should have been looking at the maximum 2 year ban from international football.

The domestic ban is harsh on Liverpool but not on Suarez, tough one that. Never heard of it impacting on a players club like that before.
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			There is no grey area.

Tackles happen in football, malicious or genuine. There's often pushing shoving and heads being put into opponents faces (See Pepe during this world cup as an example) Players get causght in the face with elbows. Sometime maliciously, sometimes not. Unfortunatley, people get hurt playing football, that comes with playing the game.

What doesn't happen in football are things like biting (Suarez), pushing/attacking referees (See Di Canio), Attacking fans (Cantona). These things, and any ban be it international, or domestic should carry over to *ALL* aspects of the game as *they are not considered part of the game of football*.

The punishment effectively fits the crime, as it (nearly) does in the case of Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but two footed tackles have been considered no longer part of the game , same with elbows , head butts etc 

So because they happen more often but could and will cause more damage to the player they should be treated the same ? 

Again Gomes etc assaulted the linesman and ref - their ban was only for international football


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			Yes, but that's not the point.
Suarez' bite was a premeditated assault on an opponent several yards off the ball when the referee would not be looking, a cowardly attack.
Valencia's was a full blooded tackle during which his foot bounced/rolled off the ball onto his opponent's leg. Dangerous, yes ................ premeditated, no, behind the ref's back, definitely not.

Subtle differences there.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Really ? premeditated? it was alot of thing but not that , spur of the moment , red mist whatever. personally i couldnt see it being premeditated  tho


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but two footed tackles have been considered no longer part of the game , same with elbows , head butts etc 

So because they happen more often but could and will cause more damage to the player they should be treated the same ? 

Again Gomes etc assaulted the linesman and ref - their ban was only for international football
		
Click to expand...

The proof comes from the intent.

Players tackling for a ball at pace, when does a genuine tackle become malicious? Then there's proving it.

I suppose Gomes had previous for assaulting officials? maybe twice, in different leagues :mmm:

The exception with Suarez in this instance is that he has previous. He had bitten 2 separate players from 2 separate clubs in 2 different leagues.

I don't know Phil. Maybe there is a conspiracy against Suarez and Liverpool. Myabe Suarez lawyer knows something the rest of the world doesn't?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2014)

One assumes that if the name Luis Suarez was substituted with Iago Aspas there would still be copious amounts of wailing and knashing of teeth (Oops!) as to the severity of the punishment handed down......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			He hasnt reoffended whilst under the (for want of a better word) care of LFC tho .. 

how ever they are/were controlling him it was working ..
		
Click to expand...

Let's not forget that this is a grown man were talking about. Liverpool have done well controlling him because he hasn't bit anyone for about 14month

He's now massive odds on to stay at Liverpool,obviously the bookies are convinced that no other mugs want him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The proof comes from the intent.

Players tackling for a ball at pace, when does a genuine tackle become malicious? Then there's proving it.

I suppose Gomes had previous for assaulting officials? maybe twice, in different leagues :mmm:

The exception with Suarez in this instance is that he has previous. He had bitten 2 separate players from 2 separate clubs in 2 different leagues.

I don't know Phil. Maybe there is a conspiracy against Suarez and Liverpool. Myabe Suarez lawyer knows something the rest of the world doesn't?
		
Click to expand...

Surely going in with two feet or head butting or throwing shows intent ? All players know they are outlawed 

As soon as you start to mention exceptions then grey areas appear. 

Did you know that Defoe was caught on camera biting a player - guess what punishment he received 

Consistency is the key - none of them are


----------



## CMAC (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard 100 thousand so guess that's Euros - the fines handed out are nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Swiss Francs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			One assumes that if the name Luis Suarez was substituted with Iago Aspas there would still be copious amounts of wailing and knashing of teeth (Oops!) as to the severity of the punishment handed down......
		
Click to expand...


Wailing ?! - there hasn't been any wailing - just people discussing what is happening 

And yes the reaction would be the same regardless of who the player is


----------



## standrew (Jun 26, 2014)

Perfectly fair decision by fifa. Is funny to hear the victim mentality lot bitching about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

standrew said:



			Perfectly fair decision by fifa. Is funny to hear the victim mentality lot bitching about it.
		
Click to expand...

Victim mentality lot ? Care to expand ?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wailing ?! - there hasn't been any wailing - just people discussing what is happening 

And yes the reaction would be the same regardless of who the player is
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of wailing and whining going on - you just can't hear it.

So substitute the name Ya Ya Toure and you'd still be up in arms about it...?

Really...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Plenty of wailing and whining going on - you just can't hear it.

So substitute the name Ya Ya You're and you'd still be up in arms about it...?

Really...?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I can hear some noises that's for sure 

The reaction would be the same regardless of the player.


----------



## standrew (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol Suarez appealing i did say a campaign was imminent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

Personally I am pleased to see FIFA take decisive action and feel that the outcome, while arguably could be stronger, does send out a message. What he has done THREE TIMES now is undefendable. I would argue that there's still a world away from a badly timed tackle resulting in injury and a red card from someone that deliberately bites an opponent. 

It has no place in the game and given the previous incidents, I am glad it is a blanket ban. If he had played for Barca, Bayern, Man Utd or any other top club and they'd been impacted the same way as Liverpool my opinion wouldn't have changed. The guy clearly has issues and if Liverpool decide to stick with him or he goes somewhere else, that he gets the professional help he needs


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Adidas have withdrawn his marketing from the WC and will be discussing the future in due course.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely going in with two feet or head butting or throwing shows intent ? All players know they are outlawed 

As soon as you start to mention exceptions then grey areas appear. 

Did you know that Defoe was caught on camera biting a player - guess what punishment he received 

Consistency is the key - none of them are
		
Click to expand...

So Valencia went in to hurt the guy the other night?

No. He was off the floor, 2 footed too, but no, no intent. 

If Suarwz had a 2 year international ban you'd be happy because he could still play for Liverpool. Pure and simple. 

Any other debate is futile. 

FIFA have acted within the rules of the game. I don't see the issue myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			So Valencia went in to hurt the guy the other night?

No. He was off the floor, 2 footed too, but no, no intent. 

If Suarwz had a 2 year international ban you'd be happy because he could still play for Liverpool. Pure and simple. 

Any other debate is futile. 

FIFA have acted within the rules of the game. I don't see the issue myself.
		
Click to expand...

So the question is why did the FA deem an elbow worse than a bite at one stage ? One bite worthy of no further action - another worthy of ten games - consistency 

One player guilty of racist abuse 5 games - another player guilty of racist abuse 10 games - consistency 

If you are off the floor two footed going in for a challenge you know there is a chance you can cause more damage than any bite could do. 

What I want is consistency. 

FIFA make the rules so any act they do can be within the rules of the game ! 

They didn't even know what the "ban from all footballing activity" would mean. 

Let's not start acting as if FIFA are the bastion of fair play.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 26, 2014)

I do hope FIFA are consistent now. Will all violent conduct at international level now incur bans to be served at club level? I doubt it.

What he done is inexcusable, but governing bodies need to be fair and consistent in their handling of all and any matters arising (violent conduct in this case) in the game. Was Zidane banned from ALL football for his headbutt?  

I think a lengthy international ban should have been the punishment from FIFA.  Liverpool appear to be the ones being punished here, unjustly at that. 

As I said inexcusable behaviour, but yet again the ruling body gets it wrong. Imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone thought that maybe FIFA ban him from all football because he's not safe to be on a pitch?? 
End of the day Liverpool fans are upset because not only as Suarez made them look foolish for defending him all last season. But now Liverpool loose their best Player & look like loosing a massive transfer fee.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Come on, there are certain things that transcend all other bad behaviour on the football field, spitting at an opponent, biting them or  I guess we'd look at peeing on the prone body of a centre forward we'd just hacked down as a simple foul!

Suarez got what he deserved, of course he shouldn't be allowed to play any football for such a disgusting act! I seriously don't think Phil would have the same view if he was a Chelsea player


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the question is why did the FA deem an elbow worse than a bite at one stage ? One bite worthy of no further action - another worthy of ten games - consistency 

One player guilty of racist abuse 5 games - another player guilty of racist abuse 10 games - consistency 

If you are off the floor two footed going in for a challenge you know there is a chance you can cause more damage than any bite could do. 

What I want is consistency. 

FIFA make the rules so any act they do can be within the rules of the game ! 

They didn't even know what the "ban from all footballing activity" would mean. 

Let's not start acting as if FIFA are the bastion of fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Oh let me guess player from non Liverpool clubs get a different decision (lesser) and all of a sudden it's about consistency?

I suppose when Barton picked up his ban for his end-of-season meltdown against Manchester City., that wasn't fair. The QPR skipper elbowed Carlos Tevez, kicked Kun Aguero and attempted to headbutt Vincent Kompany.

All the things you mention. Was that not consistent. 

Or how about Ben Thatcher who was suspended for an elbow assault on Pedro Mendes, of Portsmouth, August 2006. The Portuguese midfielder was knocked out cold and suffered a seizure as a result of the challenge.

Consistent?


Or how about Roy Keane Manchester who was ruled out for five matches in 2002 for bringing the game into disrepute after admitting in his autobiography that a dangerous tackle on Manchester City midfielder Alf Inge Haaland the previous year?

Oh surprise. Non of them Liverpool players. Funny that. 

You'll be telling me next that Robbie Fowler' 'White Line' celebration that saw him banned for 6 matches was an over reaction too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Come on, there are certain things that transcend all other bad behaviour on the football field, spitting at an opponent, biting them or  I guess we'd look at peeing on the prone body of a centre forward we'd just hacked down as a simple foul!

Suarez got what he deserved, of course he shouldn't be allowed to play any football for such a disgusting act! I seriously don't think Phil would have the same view if he was a Chelsea player
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of the team the player played for would still believe any incident committed at international level should be punished at international level bar the obvious drugs and match fixing 

If FIFA are to now ensure punishments cross to all football then they must ensure that counts for everyone and that the precedent they are setting now is followed through to all serious violent conduct incidents 

The lack of consistency from the governing bodies is shocking


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of the team the player played for would still believe any incident committed at international level should be punished at international level bar the obvious drugs and match fixing 

If FIFA are to now ensure punishments cross to all football then they must ensure that counts for everyone and that the precedent they are setting now is followed through to all serious violent conduct incidents 

The lack of consistency from the governing bodies is shocking
		
Click to expand...

It's not a lack of consistency, it's a recognition by FIFA that what he did was so appalling that it warranted a club ban too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the question is why did the FA deem an elbow worse than a bite at one stage ? *One bite worthy of no further action - another worthy of ten games - consistency *

*One player guilty of racist abuse 5 games - another player guilty of racist abuse 10 games - consistency 
*
If you are off the floor two footed going in for a challenge you know there is a chance you can cause more damage than any bite could do. 

What I want is consistency.
		
Click to expand...

One bite was a first offence, the other was a repeat offence.  Don't know what the two different incidents of racist abuse were but why shouldn't there be a difference in the lengths of ban if there were different levels of abuse?

If we follow your logic, and using the drink driver analogy, a drink driver who is four times the limit should receive the same ban as one who is twice the limit because it's drink driving.  Or a drink driver who is caught at three times the limit for the third time should receive the same ban as one caught at three times the limit for the first time because it is drink driving.  Anyone with a degree of common sense can see that this argument is flawed, but because it affects your beloved Liverpool the blinkers are on and common sense goes out of the window.  

There's an old saying in legal circles that rigid justice is the biggest injustice, yet that is what you appear to want.  He got away light in my opinion, 6 months would have been nearer the mark and a warning that any further offence is a life ban.  Apparently he's appealed which just beggars belief.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Oh let me guess player from non Liverpool clubs get a different decision (lesser) and all of a sudden it's about consistency?

I suppose when Barton picked up his ban for his end-of-season meltdown against Manchester City., that wasn't fair. The QPR skipper elbowed Carlos Tevez, kicked Kun Aguero and attempted to headbutt Vincent Kompany.

All the things you mention. Was that not consistent. 

Or how about Ben Thatcher who was suspended for an elbow assault on Pedro Mendes, of Portsmouth, August 2006. The Portuguese midfielder was knocked out cold and suffered a seizure as a result of the challenge.

Consistent?


Or how about Roy Keane Manchester who was ruled out for five matches in 2002 for bringing the game into disrepute after admitting in his autobiography that a dangerous tackle on Manchester City midfielder Alf Inge Haaland the previous year?

Oh surprise. Non of them Liverpool players. Funny that. 

You'll be telling me next that Robbie Fowler' 'White Line' celebration that saw him banned for 6 matches was an over reaction too.
		
Click to expand...


What about when Defoe bit a player and the FA didn't act because they didn't deem it serious ? 

So Keane admits to deliberately going to hurt someone and gets 5 games 

Thatchers knocks someone out cold and gets what - 6 games 

Barton got 6-8 I believe 

Fowler reacts to people accusing him of drug taking and sniffs a line in celebration and gets 6 games

Do you think that's consistent ? 

Physically assaulting people knocking them out , injuring them etc and on purpose gets less than a celebration ?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			One bite was a first offence, the other was a repeat offence.  Don't know what the two different incidents of racist abuse were but why shouldn't there be a difference in the lengths of ban if there were different levels of abuse?

If we follow your logic, and using the drink driver analogy, a drink driver who is four times the limit should receive the same ban as one who is twice the limit because it's drink driving.  Or a drink driver who is caught at three times the limit for the third time should receive the same ban as one caught at three times the limit for the first time because it is drink driving.  Anyone with a degree of common sense can see that this argument is flawed, but because it affects your beloved Liverpool the blinkers are on and common sense goes out of the window.  

There's an old saying in legal circles that rigid justice is the biggest injustice, yet that is what you appear to want.  He got away light in my opinion, 6 months would have been nearer the mark and a warning that any further offence is a life ban.  Apparently he's appealed which just beggars belief.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Blue, I would hope that for a frivolous appeal the penalty would be increased


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 26, 2014)

If he has ,or is appealing, and appeal is unsuccessful.Can punishment be increased like in other instances?..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Spot on Blue, I would hope that for a frivolous appeal the penalty would be increased
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool can't appeal but it's stupid for Uruguay to appeal


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Physically assaulting people knocking them out , injuring them etc and on purpose gets less than a celebration ?
		
Click to expand...

As per the norm Phil, because it's a Liverpool player, you trivialise what was actually indefensible - it was clearly a celebration of drug taking and not quite the same as taking of a shirt or running into the crowd!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			As per the norm Phil, because it's a Liverpool player, you trivialise what was actually indefensible - it was clearly a celebration of drug taking and not quite the same as taking of a shirt or running into the crowd!
		
Click to expand...

Not saying what Fowler did was right - but the same punishment or worse than trying to injure someone deliberately ?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about when Defoe bit a player and the FA didn't act because they didn't deem it serious ? 

So Keane admits to deliberately going to hurt someone and gets 5 games 

Thatchers knocks someone out cold and gets what - 6 games 

Barton got 6-8 I believe 

Fowler reacts to people accusing him of drug taking and sniffs a line in celebration and gets 6 games

Do you think that's consistent ? 

Physically assaulting people knocking them out , injuring them etc and on purpose gets less than a celebration ?
		
Click to expand...

So you are condoning glamorising drug ab/use in the public domain as being of lesser detriment to the game than overly physical/dirty challanges?


Words fail me. 

If you want a reasoned debate Phil, take off the Liverpool tinted specs.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not saying what Fowler did was right - but the same punishment or worse than trying to injure someone deliberately ?
		
Click to expand...

Totally a different thing. Fowler deliberately did what he did and paid the price, a lot of bad tackles are misjudgements where a player can be rash but not premeditated and we've all seen injuries caused as a result but it's hard to be sure that the guilty party set out to injure, but, if it can be proven then they get what they deserve (or should do)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			So you are condoning glamorising drug ab/use in the public domain as being of lesser detriment to the game than overly physical/dirty challanges?


Words fail me. 

If you want a reasoned debate Phil, take off the Liverpool tinted specs.
		
Click to expand...

When did I ever condone glamorising drug ? 

Why do people consistently try to make out that posters say stuff that they clearly don't 

I'm out 

It's quite clear that anything I say will immediately be suggested it's biased 

Have mentioned a number of times that my opinion would be the same regardless of what club the player played


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Totally a different thing. Fowler deliberately did what he did and paid the price, a lot of bad tackles are misjudgements where a player can be rash but not premeditated and we've all seen injuries caused as a result but it's hard to be sure that the guilty party set out to injure, but, if it can be proven then they get what they deserve (or should do)
		
Click to expand...


Keane admitted he went out to injure the player.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

bad tackles and fighting is thuggery.  luis is getting hammered because his actions are barbaric.  yet again.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Keane admitted he went out to injure the player.
		
Click to expand...

And as a result should have had an enormous ban imposed


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			And as a result should have had an enormous ban imposed
		
Click to expand...

did that not come out after he had retired?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			did that not come out after he had retired?
		
Click to expand...

If it did then he should have been banned from all forms of football eg managing, coaching etc


----------



## jp5 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not saying what Fowler did was right - but the same punishment or worse than trying to injure someone deliberately ?
		
Click to expand...

Who's to say that Fowler wouldn't have got a longer ban if it happened now?

Even if FIFA have set a precedence with this ban, which many neutral pundits seem to think is definitely not too lenient, surely it's only a good thing that the governing body of a sport are dishing out fairer punishments.

You can't keep comparing this incident with past happenings. Not so long ago being homosexual used to be illegal and I hope we can all agree that times have moved on for the better!

Well done FIFA I say. No Liverpool vendetta here, just wanting some respect back for a sport I've grown up with.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Keane admitted he went out to injure the player.
		
Click to expand...

Neil Ruddock happily admits to breaking Andrew Cole's legs v Man Utd !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			did that not come out after he had retired?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was in his autobiography.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Keane admitted he went out to injure the player.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again.
He admitted that he went out 'to hurt' the player.
Whilst I realise that that is still very wrong, there is a difference.
Hurting someone and injuring someone are not the same.


*Slime*.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I ever condone glamorising drug ?
		
Click to expand...

The last sentence of this Phil. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			What about when Defoe bit a player and the FA didn't act because they didn't deem it serious ? 

So Keane admits to deliberately going to hurt someone and gets 5 games 

Thatchers knocks someone out cold and gets what - 6 games 

Barton got 6-8 I believe 

Fowler reacts to people accusing him of drug taking and sniffs a line in celebration and gets 6 games

Do you think that's consistent ? 

Physically assaulting people knocking them out , injuring them etc and on purpose gets less than a celebration ?
		
Click to expand...


Are you saying there that mimicking sniffing a line of cocaine as a goal celebration is less detrimental to the game than that of an elbow of premeditated hard tackle?

Because how you justify it against the other examples I posted it sure comes across that way. 

FWIW, I wasn't accusing you of glamorising the taking if drugs. I was talking I the context of Fowlers goal celebration doing just that and yourself seeming to condone what he did compared to the other examples. 

Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 26, 2014)

Slightly annoying for which ever team he decides to join this summer to have your new star man out of action for the start of the season...

P.S the ban should have been stronger!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Slightly annoying for which ever team he decides to join this summer to have your new star man out of action for the start of the season...

P.S the ban should have been stronger!!!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly can't see him leaving now. Not sure how he can play in England either.

"Before the game too many people in England laughed about my attitude over the last few years. This is a very good time for me. I want to see what they think now."
Suarez after England game.

He really doesn't want to know what we think now


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 26, 2014)

not long enough,should have got a min of 12 months and should not be allowed to be moved on or transferred,he will nevr learn his lesson  and Liverpool should hold their heads in shame they are quick to call the moral high ground but kept this racist scum bag ,because he scores goals as one comment on the local radio this evening.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Neil Ruddock happily admits to breaking Andrew Cole's legs v Man Utd !
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't intent it was because he was too slow!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 26, 2014)

Tick tock.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From international duty yes - a year.
		
Click to expand...

From *ALL* football, or are international players given more protection than those playing in the leagues.... or maybe they're tastier


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So now any red card offence playing for international team should also effect the player playing in club competitions ? 

Gomes and Xavier assaulting the ref and Lino in the Euro tournament - 6 and 12 month international bans only - didn't effect their club 

Pepe sent off for serious assault - pushing then kicking and player in the face then raking his boots down the person back - 10 games club ban only , WC - elbow in the face then a headbutt - 4 game international ban only ! 

If a player is going to commit an offence on international duty then that is where he must be punished as is the current set precedence from FIFA - to change that will now open a can of worms and lawyer will rip the ban apart.
		
Click to expand...

Before i even get to the end of all this posts, just wanna mention the fact that this isn't his first time. Liverpool are very unfortunate, BUT he needed to be banned from football so he may learn a lesson.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2014)

Just watched the statement from FIFA, banned from any football related activity; so can he even train with his club?  They also confirmed that the Uruguayian FA have said they will appeal.  Alan Hansen's succinct comment was that the biggest problem is that they don't think there is a problem.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well what a difference 24 hours can make. Liverpool fans were a lot calmer and more condoning of him yesterday when an intl ban seemed most likely. Using facebook as a barometer yesterday they were all ashamed of suarez saying he should be sold and the club better without him. Now FIFA are a joke and they can't live without him (or the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ it will likely cost). I fully agree that the ban is harsh on Liverpool, the person it effects most is Suarez and so it should. He has had massive bans and has learned nothing, all this talk of liverpool controlling him. All he did was manage 30 games without biting someone, should they really get a pat on the back for that?

Fifa have to look out for their business, players biting one another is bad business. Tackles and a bit of a scrap are different entirely imo. I'm sure most have had a few too many and maybe had a scrap, ever been bitten by someone? I haven't!

Re sponsors, i dont think that will be a problem. Woulds had loads of offers after his 'incidents'. As Lphil has said, all publicity is good.


----------



## richy (Jun 26, 2014)

If Liverpool and Liverpool fans should be angry at anyone it should be Suarez. Afterall he's let them down by biting someone while playing.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Its quite ironic that after helping liverpool deservedly reach the champions league suarez is quite possibly going to miss all the 6 group matches?
banned from 4 and do you keep him in the restricted squad to play last 2 matches?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Its quite ironic that after helping liverpool deservedly reach the champions league suarez is quite possibly going to miss all the 6 group matches?
banned from 4 and do you keep him in the restricted squad to play last 2 matches?
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see him get a bite at it .................. SORRY!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Its quite ironic that after helping liverpool deservedly reach the champions league suarez is quite possibly going to miss all the 6 group matches?
banned from 4 and do you keep him in the restricted squad to play last 2 matches?
		
Click to expand...

At least they've got Lambert :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2014)

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/218901-overview

And the reason why the courts deal with assaults involving biting so severely...

The guy got off very lightly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well what a difference 24 hours can make. Liverpool fans were a lot calmer and more condoning of him yesterday when an intl ban seemed most likely. Using facebook as a barometer yesterday they were all ashamed of suarez saying he should be sold and the club better without him. Now FIFA are a joke and they can't live without him (or the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ it will likely cost). I fully agree that the ban is harsh on Liverpool, the person it effects most is Suarez and so it should. He has had massive bans and has learned nothing, all this talk of liverpool controlling him. All he did was manage 30 games without biting someone, should they really get a pat on the back for that?

Fifa have to look out for their business, players biting one another is bad business.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that there was a lot more tolerance yesterday.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 26, 2014)

richy said:



			If Liverpool and Liverpool fans should be angry at anyone it should be Suarez. Afterall he's let them down by biting someone while playing.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to read 50-odd pages, this one post hits the nail right on the head. Only thing missing is the word AGAIN at the end


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

peterlav said:



			You don't have to read 50-odd pages, this one post hits the nail right on the head. Only thing missing is the word AGAIN at the end
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100% Out of interest, if Uruguay appeal and its turned down is there a risk of the punishment changing. I'm sure that's the case in other sports (although I might be well off the mark - not for the first time)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Be good to see him get a bite at it .................. SORRY!
		
Click to expand...

Bit off a bit more than he can chew!


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree 100% Out of interest, if Uruguay appeal and its turned down is there a risk of the punishment changing. I'm sure that's the case in other sports (although I might be well off the mark - not for the first time)
		
Click to expand...

They've already said it wouldn't, but it would increase the fine to cover costs of the failed appeal.

I think any appeal just shows how much they are all in denial of his repetitive Heinous crimes.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			They've already said it wouldn't, but it would increase the fine to cover costs of the failed appeal.

I think any appeal just shows how much they are all in denial of his repetitive Heinous crimes.
		
Click to expand...

Or

If they appeal, is he available for the next match while the appeal is heard?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Or

If they appeal, is he available for the next match while the appeal is heard?
		
Click to expand...


I think they'll get it done before then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

Thought the FIFA statement said he's banned for the WC but I assume they'll hear the appeal before the next game


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I think they'll get it done before then.
		
Click to expand...

They play Saturday .......... I think


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

The appeal is stupid - there are no grounds for Uruguay to appeal - heard all sorts of nonsense abnout the pics being inconclusive and photoshop pics being used etc etc etc 

But it wouldnt surprise me to see FIFA reduce it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it wouldnt surprise me to see FIFA reduce it
		
Click to expand...

Think that's wishful thinking I'm afraid


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it wouldnt surprise me to see FIFA reduce it
		
Click to expand...

I'd be absolutely staggered if they did.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 26, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'd be absolutely staggered if they did.
		
Click to expand...

I would not be.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I think they'll get it done before then.
		
Click to expand...

Theyve said that any appeal process will not release him for games during the process. Don't think they'll look at appeal til after World Cup. Not that anything will change IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think that's wishful thinking I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Or a history of FIFA changing things - check out Barcelonas recent transfer ban


----------



## One Planer (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or a history of FIFA changing things - check out Barcelonas recent transfer ban
		
Click to expand...

While I understand what you mean. I can't see them reneging on this.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or a history of FIFA changing things - check out Barcelonas recent transfer ban
		
Click to expand...

But that was a decision against a club NOT an individual that, other than with Liverpool fans, seems to be considered about right to nowhere near enough depending on who's view you get


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or a history of FIFA changing things - check out Barcelonas recent transfer ban
		
Click to expand...

A fair point, but I can't remember ever changing their minds on disciplinary decisions. Was it fletcher who got sent off againt arsenal in cl semi that was obviously wrong and FIFA/uefa stuck to it. The fact that Uruguay haven't even acknowledged his behaviour would suggest their appeal won't be a plea for leniency (which may work) but a refusal to accept fault which FIFA will disagree with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			While I understand what you mean. I can't see them reneging on this.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they will also but nothing would surprise me with them


----------



## Dodger (Jun 26, 2014)

And the clock chimes.:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Dodger said:



			And the clock chimes.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## standrew (Jun 27, 2014)

I think Liverpool will get a reduction. I dont know if its possible for a plc to sue a governing body, but im sure they will kick up hell.

I think there needs to be a legal thing similar to the procurator fiscal, where the law can take action. If he does it again he must be up for gbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2014)

standrew said:



			I think Liverpool will get a reduction. I dont know if its possible for a plc to sue a governing body, but im sure they will kick up hell.

I think there needs to be a legal thing similar to the procurator fiscal, where the law can take action. If he does it again he must be up for gbh.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool cant appeal the punishment


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe if Suarez admitted he'd done wrong then he might get something out of the appeal. 
But it shows the mentality of the man & the Uruguay team insisting that it's no big deal. 
FIFA should stick another 2 month onto the ban for appealing IMO.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			A fair point, but I can't remember ever changing their minds on disciplinary decisions. Was it fletcher who got sent off againt arsenal in cl semi that was obviously wrong and FIFA/uefa stuck to it. The fact that Uruguay haven't even acknowledged his behaviour would suggest their appeal won't be a plea for leniency (which may work) but a refusal to accept fault which FIFA will disagree with.
		
Click to expand...


yes it was Fletch.... :sbox:  fabregas :temper::temper:

im not in the slightest bitter !!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2014)

Bit late to the party on this one, dunno if anyone else has the same thought as me but strangely I have a tiny bit of sympathy for Suarez.
Obviously what he did was wrong and vile but the guy clearly has some deep rooted issues which he can't get rid of, he's almost like a nipper in the playground who can't get his own way.
You could see in his face after the match he knew he was buggered, not impressed with his post game comments though nor that of the Uruguayan FA and team mates.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Bit late to the party on this one, dunno if anyone else has the same thought as me but strangely I have a tiny bit of sympathy for Suarez.
Obviously what he did was wrong and vile but the guy clearly has some deep rooted issues which he can't get rid of, he's almost like a nipper in the playground who can't get his own way.
You could see in his face after the match he knew he was buggered, not impressed with his post game comments though nor that of the Uruguayan FA and team mates.
		
Click to expand...

Sympathy, no. Compassion for a human being with a mental issue, yes. I do hope that his employer sees the need to exercise a strong duty of care, and arranges some serious medical help.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Sympathy, no. Compassion for a human being with a mental issue, yes. I do hope that his employer sees the need to exercise a strong duty of care, and arranges some serious medical help.
		
Click to expand...

But the first part and main part of that is, himself (along with those close to him) admitting he has a problem which we seem to be a million miles away from!  Until that day comes, I have no sympathy at all as he holds us all in contempt and is blaming everyone but himself!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 27, 2014)

standrew said:



			I think Liverpool will get a reduction. *I dont know if its possible for a plc to sue a governing body*, but im sure they will kick up hell.

I think there needs to be a legal thing similar to the procurator fiscal, where the law can take action. If he does it again he must be up for gbh.
		
Click to expand...

I heard someone mention this on the radio on the way to work. Why is this FIFA's fault? The ONLY person to blame for this is Suarez, if he wasn't such an idiot there would be no problem.

Sure it's harsh on Liverpool but they know the history, they chose to stick by him last time and he and he alone has let them down big style. If Liverpool were to have a grievance with anyone it should be Suarez, suggesting anything else is just ridiculous.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			Sympathy, no. Compassion for a human being with a mental issue, yes. I do hope that his employer sees the need to exercise a strong duty of care, and arranges some serious medical help.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr Spellchecker :thup:
Actually compassion is a better word in fairness lol. 
Listening to 5 Live yesterday they mentioned Liverpool had already put Suarez through extensive counselling after the Chelsea incident. Regardless he'll be off to Barcelona/Real/somehwere where it's canny hot anyway but I hope he gets himself sorted long term because he's a pleasure to watch when he's in full flow.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 27, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			A fair point, but I can't remember ever changing their minds on disciplinary decisions. Was it fletcher who got sent off againt arsenal in cl semi that was obviously wrong and FIFA/uefa stuck to it. The fact that Uruguay haven't even acknowledged his behaviour would suggest their appeal won't be a plea for leniency (which may work) but a refusal to accept fault which FIFA will disagree with.
		
Click to expand...

The way the Uruguayan FA have dealt\reacted to this is nothing short of appalling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the Uruguyan FA and the lack of remorse of culpability by Suarez will have been taken into account by FIFA when the punishment was agreed. I do think the biggest sympathy has to be with Liverpool though who in all honesty have been shafted by Suarez's action again. He had untold support from within the club and the fans last time and yet he's managed to chuck that all back in their face by getting himself banned. 

As good a player he is and there's no doubting his talent, if I was Liverpool I'd be showing him the door. I see 888.com have already terminated their sponsorship deal with Suarez and I can see others doing the same (bit like Woods losing some of his) and if that happens, it will end up affectng Liverpool as a club and sponsors will go. That can't be a good thing for what is after all a business concern


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have any sympathy for Liverpool FC. They knew what he was capable of and decided he was worth the risk, well sometimes risks materialise and come back to bite you (fnar fnar).

Before last season started I said on a thread on here that I was relieved when Arsenal failed to sign him, as I wouldn't want to see him playing for the team I support. Many thought I was bonkers.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2014)

The funny thing is, with all this sympathy going to Liverpool, the fact is that he looked like he was heading straight off to play in Spain when the tournament ends and he wasn't going to play any games next season for Liverpool


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's a question.  A player grabs hold of another with his hand very tightly and his nails dig deep into the player's skin, break the skin and cause bleeding.  What is the difference between that and a bite.  Is it just as bad as Suarez's bite - is it worse?

Just wondering about the basis or context of the 'total outrage' expressed by some surrounding this incident.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Here's a question.  A player grabs hold of another with his hand very tightly and his nails dig deep into the player's skin, break the skin and cause bleeding.  What is the difference between that and a bite.  Is it just as bad as Suarez's bite - is it worse?

Just wondering about the basis or context of the 'total outrage' expressed by some surrounding this incident.
		
Click to expand...

Was discussing with a lad at work, which is worse, an elbow to the face or a bite to the shoulder.
We both agreed we'd rather be bitten.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 27, 2014)

only one happy person out of this.

The punter who put a bet on pre world cup that Suarez would bite someone.

He only got 125/1 which just shows the general probability felt by many.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Here's a question.  A player grabs hold of another with his hand very tightly and his nails dig deep into the player's skin, break the skin and cause bleeding.  What is the difference between that and a bite.  Is it just as bad as Suarez's bite - is it worse?

Just wondering about the basis or context of the 'total outrage' expressed by some surrounding this incident.
		
Click to expand...

seriously?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I'm not saying one is worse than the other.  If a bite that does not break the skin is worse than someone maliciously digging and breaking into my skin with his finger nails causing blood to flow - and when these nails could have been anywhere including in the player's mouth - I am interested why.  There are clear cultural reasons I might hold that tells me biting is just not done.  But that might just be me.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - I'm not saying one is worse than the other.  If a bite that does not break the skin is worse than someone maliciously digging and breaking into my skin with his finger nails causing blood to flow - and when these nails could have been anywhere including in the player's mouth - I am interested why.  There are clear cultural reasons I might hold that tells me biting is just not done.  But that might just be me.
		
Click to expand...

If they were carried out with the intention of wounding then both are deplorable.   The difference with 'biting' is that it is intended to wound, grabbing a wrists generally in not!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Here's a question.  A player grabs hold of another with his hand very tightly and his nails dig deep into the player's skin, break the skin and cause bleeding.  What is the difference between that and a bite.  Is it just as bad as Suarez's bite - is it worse?

Just wondering about the basis or context of the 'total outrage' expressed by some surrounding this incident.
		
Click to expand...

I posted up something a few pages back on infections from bites. Suggest you Google it for the detail. Simply put, bites carry a serious risk of infection. 

I'd take a split lip from an elbow in the face before a bite every day of the week.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2014)

To me, we are comparing apples and pears. An elbow in the face happens, its painful and can cause serious injury much more than a bite is likely to, and, could be premeditated, but, a bite is obviously 100% premeditated, is childish and naturally, like spitting, is an action that most of the world would see as one of the most unpleasant things one human being could do to another.

Like Hobbit, I'd take the elbow over the spit or bite any day!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			To me, we are comparing apples and pears. An elbow in the face happens, its painful and can cause serious injury much more than a bite is likely to, and, could be premeditated, but, a bite is obviously 100% premeditated, is childish and naturally, like spitting, is an action that most of the world would see as one of the most unpleasant things one human being could do to another.

Like Hobbit, I'd take the elbow over the spit or bite any day!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why a bite is 100% premeditated?  Why could it have not been a spur of the moment decision?  What time span are we using to decide if it is premeditated or not?  A second, 10 seconds, minute, hour?  I'd say it is difficult to say it was definitely premeditated as to me that suggests it was 100% planned.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not sure why a bite is 100% premeditated?  Why could it have not been a spur of the moment decision?  What time span are we using to decide if it is premeditated or not?  A second, 10 seconds, minute, hour?  I'd say it is difficult to say it was definitely premeditated as to me that suggests it was 100% planned.
		
Click to expand...

I think its more premeditated due to the nature in which its delivered.  A punch, elbow or head butt can be reactionary, I personally don't think a bite is, you have to be in more control and as such I think a bite carries more intent than the other scenarios.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28053513

First of many?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not sure why a bite is 100% premeditated?  Why could it have not been a spur of the moment decision?  What time span are we using to decide if it is premeditated or not?  A second, 10 seconds, minute, hour?  I'd say it is difficult to say it was definitely premeditated as to me that suggests it was 100% planned.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess that what Suaraz does is not premeditated at all - he has a problem and one of his instinctive reactions in certain situations seems to be to bite (bizarre as that is).  This is why I have a degree of sympathy with him - he has a problem - and it is not necessarily related to anger management.  Much of the opprobrium heaped on him seems to be coming from a place that says he does this deliberately - I am not so sure it is that simple.

And in my comparative example I am not taking about grabbing another players wrist.  I am thinking more about grabbing a handful of skin at another player's waist say - though most pros won't have much of a spare tyre.  So something deliberate, painful and that could cause bleeding.

BTW - I am not excusing - just looking to see if there is room for understanding


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Was anyone else fortunate enough to hear what Gordon Strachan had to say on the subject on ITV before the game last night?  He was talking about footballers and morals.  I was so impressed with what he was saying that I actually shouted at my TV because finally someone put some perspective on the situation.

We're talking here about a guy that bit someone....... compare this if you will with instances such as when Roy Keane ended Halands career by a cold calculated act.  Is this not worse than biting someone?  Should he have been banned for life? What about the numerous stamps/elbows/headbutts that have all happened over the years, are these a lesser act that a bite?  Is it ok that they had 3 match bans for a red card or indeed got away with it because the ref  didn't see it?

In football you've had wife beaters, rapists, serial cheats........ Suarez bit someone.

Just to clarify - I don't agree with what Suarez did.  I am not standing up for him.  What he did is wrong, very wrong but I think a bit of level headed perspective is needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Was anyone else fortunate enough to hear what Gordon Strachan had to say on the subject on ITV before the game last night?  He was talking about footballers and morals.  I was so impressed with what he was saying that I actually shouted at my TV because finally someone put some perspective on the situation.

We're talking here about a guy that bit someone....... compare this if you will with instances such as when Roy Keane ended Halands career by a cold calculated act.  Is this not worse than biting someone?  Should he have been banned for life? What about the numerous stamps/elbows/headbutts that have all happened over the years, are these a lesser act that a bite?  Is it ok that they had 3 match bans for a red card or indeed got away with it because the ref  didn't see it?

In football you've had wife beaters, rapists, serial cheats........ Suarez bit someone.

Just to clarify - I don't agree with what Suarez did.  I am not standing up for him.  What he did is wrong, very wrong but I think a bit of level headed perspective is needed.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this too and agree. Thought it was funny watching Adrian Chiles trying to ignore and move away from what Strachan had said


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Was anyone else fortunate enough to hear what Gordon Strachan had to say on the subject on ITV before the game last night?  He was talking about footballers and morals.  I was so impressed with what he was saying that I actually shouted at my TV because finally someone put some perspective on the situation.

We're talking here about a guy that bit someone....... compare this if you will with instances such as when Roy Keane ended Halands career by a cold calculated act.  Is this not worse than biting someone?  Should he have been banned for life? What about the numerous stamps/elbows/headbutts that have all happened over the years, are these a lesser act that a bite?  Is it ok that they had 3 match bans for a red card or indeed got away with it because the ref  didn't see it?

In football you've had wife beaters, rapists, serial cheats........ Suarez bit someone.

Just to clarify - I don't agree with what Suarez did.  I am not standing up for him.  What he did is wrong, very wrong but I think a bit of level headed perspective is needed.
		
Click to expand...

You want perspective...

1st bite: 7 game ban (clearly made no difference)
2nd bite: 10 game ban (clearly made no difference)

What do you propose they should do after the 3rd one, given that the first 2 "punishments" seemingly achieved nothing?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Was anyone else fortunate enough to hear what Gordon Strachan had to say on the subject on ITV before the game last night?  He was talking about footballers and morals.  I was so impressed with what he was saying that I actually shouted at my TV because finally someone put some perspective on the situation.

We're talking here about a guy that bit someone....... compare this if you will with instances such as when Roy Keane ended Halands career by a cold calculated act.  Is this not worse than biting someone?  Should he have been banned for life? What about the numerous stamps/elbows/headbutts that have all happened over the years, are these a lesser act that a bite?  Is it ok that they had 3 match bans for a red card or indeed got away with it because the ref  didn't see it?

In football you've had wife beaters, rapists, serial cheats........ Suarez bit someone.

Just to clarify - I don't agree with what Suarez did.  I am not standing up for him.  What he did is wrong, very wrong but I think a bit of level headed perspective is needed.
		
Click to expand...

I also saw that, and on the whole agree, but with one exception.

*This is his third incident of this nature!!* Did Keane end Halands career 3 times? Did Di Canio push a ref over 3 times? Did Ben Thatcher knock Mendez out 3 times with an elbow? No, the incidents they were involved in were done once and, rightly, got what they deserved.

*Suarez has been found guilty 3 times of the same transgression, in two different leagues across Europe, and now at international level.*

So yes, let's have some perspective on this incident, but be sure to include all the previous indiscretions in that view.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You want perspective...

1st bite: 7 game ban (clearly made no difference)
2nd bite: 10 game ban (clearly made no difference)

What do you propose they should do after the 3rd one, given that the first 2 "punishments" seemingly achieved nothing?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I didn't agree with the punishment.....just wanted to add some perspective on the crime vs what else goes on on the pitch.  My point being that it seems that the whole football world has gone into meltdown over a bite in comparison to other incidents.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I didn't say I didn't agree with the punishment.....just wanted to add some perspective on the crime vs what else goes on on the pitch.  My point being that it seems that the whole football world has gone into meltdown over a bite in comparison to other incidents.
		
Click to expand...

See post #616 :thup:


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I also saw that, and on the whole agree, but with one exception.

*This is his third incident of this nature!!* Did Keane end Halands career 3 times? Did Di Canio push a ref over 3 times? Did Ben Thatcher knock Mendez out 3 times with an elbow? No, the incidents they were involved in were done once and, rightly, got what they deserved.

*Suarez has been found guilty 3 times of the same transgression, in two different leagues across Europe, and now at international level.*

So yes, let's have some perspective on this incident, but be sure to include all the previous indiscretions in that view.
		
Click to expand...

The frequency has little weight in my mind - if the act was as bad as those you mention (particularly agree re ben thatcher) then the punishment should fit.  The next time someone goes in 2 footed and causes injury am I expecting to see people say "if I did that at work then I'd be arrested/sacked".


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			The frequency has little weight in my mind - if the act was as bad as those you mention (particularly agree re ben thatcher) then the punishment should fit.  The next time someone goes in 2 footed and causes injury am I expecting to see people say "if I did that at work then I'd be arrested/sacked".
		
Click to expand...

So the fact he has been banned 3 times for the same thing is of no consequence?


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			So the fact he has been banned 3 times for the same thing is of no consequence?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Gareth - I think we're at potentially crossed wires, yes of course him biting 3 times should be considered I was referring to your comment that because Keane didn't end halands career 3 times or ben thatcher didn't elbow mendez 3 times that its a lesser crime.  In my eyes its not - they both could have been banned for life for those assaults.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Sorry Gareth - I think we're at potentially crossed wires, yes of course him biting 3 times should be considered I was referring to your comment that because Keane didn't end halands career 3 times or ben thatcher didn't elbow mendez 3 times that its a lesser crime.  In my eyes its not - they both could have been banned for life for those assaults.
		
Click to expand...

The question is where to draw the line with life bans? How do you prove intent? What makes one tackle worse than another? You vary rarely see the same player go in like Thatcher or Keane on regular basis. 

With Suarez, he has been banned twice previously for the exact same thing. Then he does it again! Since 2010 (Excluding his current ban) he has been banned for 17 matches for biting.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			The question is where to draw the line with life bans? How do you prove intent? What makes one tackle worse than another? You vary rarely see the same player go in like Thatcher or Keane on regular basis. 

With Suarez, he has been banned twice previously for the exact same thing. Then he does it again! Since 2010 (Excluding his current ban) he has been banned for 17 matches for biting.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more and that's why this is an emotional subject - you've got a lot of people saying ban him for life, the guy he bit saying that his punishment is a bit harsh.....its subjective.  I just think that if situations like this playing at international level can then affect all areas of football then the precedent should be set that an individual can get banned across all football for worth offences.

e.g. should it then be right that if someone gets a red card in a carling cup match then they should miss champions league games or miss out on playing international games


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I didn't say I didn't agree with the punishment.....just wanted to add some perspective on the crime vs what else goes on on the pitch.  My point being that it seems that the whole football world has gone into meltdown over a bite in comparison to other incidents.
		
Click to expand...

They aren't the same though, most of the other incidents are football related, a late tackle isn't necessarily malicious, it's just late, an elbow in the face isn't necessarily intended, it is often just a result of someone battling for the ball. I'm not saying there hasn't been cases where there has been intent but most often these incidents are just accidents that happen during the course of play.

A bite however has no foundations in football, you can't say something like "I went for the header but accidentally sunk my teeth into his arm". Biting just doesn't happen accidentally on a football pitch, there is no basis for it and no doubt as to whether it is a malicious act. Once would be stupid, I don't know what 3 times is.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Couldn't agree more and that's why this is an emotional subject - you've got a lot of people saying ban him for life, the guy he bit saying that his punishment is a bit harsh.....its subjective.  I just think that if situations like this playing at international level can then affect all areas of football then the precedent should be set that an individual can get banned across all football for worth offences.

*e.g. should it then be right that if someone gets a red card in a carling cup match then they should miss champions league games or miss out on playing international games*

Click to expand...


On that point, my own opinion is that all bans should apply to all matches. It has never really made sense to me that someone could play in a champions league game (for example) while banned from the Premiership. Bans should be for periods of time (not number of matches) and encompass all football, including internationals.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			On that point, my own opinion is that all bans should apply to all matches. It has never really made sense to me that someone could play in a champions league game (for example) while banned from the Premiership. Bans should be for periods of time (not number of matches) and encompass all football, including internationals.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I said earlier in the thread :thup:


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			They aren't the same though, most of the other incidents are football related, a late tackle isn't necessarily malicious, it's just late, an elbow in the face isn't necessarily intended, it is often just a result of someone battling for the ball. I'm not saying there hasn't been cases where there has been intent but most often these incidents are just accidents that happen during the course of play.

A bite however has no foundations in football, you can't say something like "I went for the header but accidentally sunk my teeth into his arm". Biting just doesn't happen accidentally on a football pitch, there is no basis for it and no doubt as to whether it is a malicious act. Once would be stupid, I don't know what 3 times is.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, its subjective....I just want to see some consistency and punishment to fit the crime. Unfortunately as you just alluded to....some things are just deemed part of football and are swept under the carpet.  maybe they shouldn't be.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			I'd take a split lip from an elbow in the face before a bite every day of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Really?
You've obviously never had your eye socket swell up like Elephant Man from a twit with a stray elbow before.
Either that or you have a face made of titanium


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Really?
You've obviously never had your eye socket swell up like Elephant Man from a twit with a stray elbow before.
Either that or you have a face made of titanium 

Click to expand...

I know you might think I'm way too cuddly for sports but I was young once. I played football & rugby to a very decent level, and well into my 30's. A fractured skull twice + a broken neck, and every thing down from that, including stitches from when someone sunk their teeth into the back of my head - accidently, as he was a team mate.

I didn't get this ugly playing tiddlywinks


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 27, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			someone sunk their teeth into the back of my head - accidently, as he was a team mate.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the consensus was that you can't bite someone accidentally..... had you done something to upset him?


----------



## standrew (Jun 27, 2014)

It wouldnt surprise me if Chiallini took a few quid to come out in defense of Suarez.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

standrew said:



			It wouldnt surprise me if Chiallini took a few quid to come out in defense of Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think it matters what Chiallini says now. It's clear for all to see what Suarez did.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			As I said, its subjective....I just want to see some consistency and punishment to fit the crime. Unfortunately as you just alluded to....some things are just deemed part of football and are swept under the carpet.  maybe they shouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...

...and I would also repeat that given the nature of the incident and that he has been found guilty of it twice before - this suggests to me that in some ways it could be the *opposite *of the premeditated malicious act most seem to declare that it is.  T|o me it is his expression of 'lashing out without thinking'.  It's not how 99.99% of us would act - but we all do things in the heat of the moment we are not proud of - and we often repeat these mistakes.

And I also am not excusing it - I am just looking for perspective and maybe a little understanding and sympathy for the guy.  I know I won't find much of the latter about - but with some perspective and understanding there may be can be some out there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

I've not been on since FIFA have dished out their ban.

On the ban itself i think the length of the ban is fair but i don't agree with it including domestic football.

My understanding of the ban also stops him from training  and entering a stadium which is a bit dramatic.

I'd be surprised if they can actually stop him from "going to work".

Either way he's got to deal with it and get on but i do hope he is given medical help because he definitely needs it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2014)

Rather disappointed in Cheiallini coming out now and saying it's all too severe. That wasn't what he was saying at the time and you have to wonder why he's changed his tune to such a degree


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rather disappointed in Cheiallini coming out now and saying it's all too severe. That wasn't what he was saying at the time and you have to wonder why he's changed his tune to such a degree
		
Click to expand...

He's a footballer....win at all costs (as is Suarez).  I think most footballers would agree....what happens on the pitch stays on the pitch.  At the time all he wanted was Luis sent off to gain an advantage in the game.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and I would also repeat that given the nature of the incident and that he has been found guilty of it twice before - this suggests to me that in some ways it could be the *opposite *of the premeditated malicious act most seem to declare that it is.  T|o me it is his expression of 'lashing out without thinking'.  It's not how 99.99% of us would act - but we all do things in the heat of the moment we are not proud of - and we often repeat these mistakes.

And I also am not excusing it - I am just looking for perspective and maybe a little understanding and sympathy for the guy.  I know I won't find much of the latter about - but with some perspective and understanding there may be can be some out there.
		
Click to expand...

But there was no provocation at the time, they weren't competing for the ball, it wasn't following a tackle, nothing, which is why the ref couldn't see it, the play was elsewhere, he just bit him, so I don't accept any of what you say regarding 'lashing out', as that is a reactionary offence!

He's a wrong 'un, pure & simple.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			At the time all he wanted was Luis sent off to gain an advantage in the game.
		
Click to expand...

He (Cheiallini) didn't manufacture the situation, there is nobody else to blame in this fiasco other than Suarez, end of!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			He's a footballer....win at all costs (as is Suarez).  I think most footballers would agree....what happens on the pitch stays on the pitch.  At the time all he wanted was Luis sent off to gain an advantage in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find that Chiallini said after the game that FIFA would do nothing. Now he seems to be saying they've done too much


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think you'll find that Chiallini said after the game that FIFA would do nothing. Now he seems to be saying they've done too much

Click to expand...

Professional Footballers aren't known for being very clever though.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			But there was no provocation at the time, they weren't competing for the ball, it wasn't following a tackle, nothing, which is why the ref couldn't see it, the play was elsewhere, he just bit him, so I don't accept any of what you say regarding 'lashing out', as that is a reactionary offence!

He's a wrong 'un, pure & simple.
		
Click to expand...

This is my take as well. He even had a look to line up a juicy spot on Chiellini 

Just like when you line up a putt and it goes straight in the middle. Never anywhere else :rofl:


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			He (Cheiallini) didn't manufacture the situation, there is nobody else to blame in this fiasco other than Suarez, end of!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he manufactured anything.



Pin-seeker said:



			Think you'll find that Chiallini said after the game that FIFA would do nothing. Now he seems to be saying they've done too much

Click to expand...

Yep agree. seems he's flipped 180 - maybe he was using reverse psychology!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Professional Footballers aren't known for being very clever though.
		
Click to expand...

That must be it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I didn't say he manufactured anything.



Yep agree. seems he's flipped 180 - maybe he was using reverse psychology!
		
Click to expand...

So did he want Suarez punished or not??


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			So did he want Suarez punished or not??
		
Click to expand...

My hunch is that he wanted him sent off in the game.... as for the rest, I doubt he's bothered.  If someone bit me during a sunday league game I couldn't give 2 hoots if the guy got banned for life or was playing the following sunday.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			My hunch is that he wanted him sent off in the game.... as for the rest, I doubt he's bothered.  If someone bit me during a sunday league game I couldn't give 2 hoots if the guy got banned for life or was playing the following sunday.
		
Click to expand...

It was after the game that he said it.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 27, 2014)

Chiellini:

"no feelings of joy, revenge or anger against Suarez". 

"Now inside me there's no feelings of joy, revenge or anger against Suarez for an incident that happened on the pitch and that's done. There only remains the anger and the disappointment about the match. 

"At the moment my only thought is for Luis and his family, because they will face a very difficult period." 




think that pretty much sums his point up - all he cared about was winning the football match.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			But there was no provocation at the time, they weren't competing for the ball, it wasn't following a tackle, nothing, which is why the ref couldn't see it, the play was elsewhere, he just bit him, so I don't accept any of what you say regarding 'lashing out', as that is a reactionary offence!

He's a wrong 'un, pure & simple.
		
Click to expand...

We just have no idea what was going on in his head - what turmoil or muddled thinking or confusion.  My guess is that he actually didn't have much idea of what was going on or control over what he did. What he did do not really seem to me to be the actions of as you put it 'a wrong 'un, pure & simple'  I think his head is screwed and that from time-to-time it shortcircuits - et voila!


----------



## JCW (Jun 27, 2014)

One bite , well ok anyone can lose control , if you look at the 1st bite he did in holland , it just unreal , then last year he did it again and now this , 4 months is not enough of a ban , on top of the biting there is also the other stuff he does to gain an edge , guy is not all there and needs treatment , if he were a dog he be put down simple ...........................EYF


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Chiellini:

"no feelings of joy, revenge or anger against Suarez". 

"Now inside me there's no feelings of joy, revenge or anger against Suarez for an incident that happened on the pitch and that's done. There only remains the anger and the disappointment about the match. 

"At the moment my only thought is for Luis and his family, because they will face a very difficult period." 




think that pretty much sums his point up - all he cared about was winning the football match.
		
Click to expand...




Like you said,seems to have done a 180


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			But there was no provocation at the time, they weren't competing for the ball, it wasn't following a tackle, nothing, which is why the ref couldn't see it, the play was elsewhere, he just bit him, so I don't accept any of what you say regarding 'lashing out', as that is a reactionary offence!

He's a wrong 'un, pure & simple.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, a sweet innocent Italian defender?  Would that be the same Italian defenders who are renowned as experts in 'the dark art of defending'?  The same as the ones that caused Zidane to go a bit mental in the world cup final and head but them?

Totally agree that it was not a direct reaction to a tackle, but I can bet you a pound to a penny that there would have been a lot going on between them before the incident in the way of words, sly digs and all the rest of the tricks they employ.  Not saying it was a reason to do it, but saying there was no provocation I think is a bit naive.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Oh come on, a sweet innocent Italian defender?  Would that be the same Italian defenders who are renowned as experts in 'the dark art of defending'?  The same as the ones that caused Zidane to go a bit mental in the world cup final and head but them?

Totally agree that it was not a direct reaction to a tackle, but I can bet you a pound to a penny that there would have been a lot going on between them before the incident in the way of words, sly digs and all the rest of the tricks they employ.  Not saying it was a reason to do it, but saying there was no provocation I think is a bit naive.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to a confirmed lodger in the " no provocation " camp. If Suarez bit him for things that he had done earlier it would be even more premeditated and, for me, warranted an even longer ban!


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We just have no idea what was going on in his head - what turmoil or muddled thinking or confusion.  My guess is that he actually didn't have much idea of what was going on or control over what he did. What he did do not really seem to me to be the actions of as you put it 'a wrong 'un, pure & simple'  I think his head is screwed and that from time-to-time it shortcircuits - et voila!
		
Click to expand...

On that basis he should be excluded from all games until he is certified safe so as to protect other players falling foul of his gnashers then!

I hope this link works, because its the best one yet 

https://t.co/redirect?url=http://t....24920f1897a02d4b74&uid=601288929&nid=151+1268


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 27, 2014)

The Yogurt knitters are about again


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'd like to a confirmed lodger in the " no provocation " camp.* If Suarez bit him for things that he had done earlier it would be even more premeditated* and, for me, warranted an even longer ban!
		
Click to expand...

Why?  You can be riled up for a long time and then just snap. I really am struggling to see the difference between a bite and a potential career ending tackle when it comes to premeditation.  Both are more than likely the result of the red mist descending, it's just a different way of lashing out.  You can't say one just happens and so that is not as bad as the other as that must be a deliberate planned act.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 27, 2014)

he was refusing to even admit to the bite!!   the lads a liar and a wrong'un.   sad!   he doesn't deserve your pity SILH! 


if he came out and said, "yes I flipped out yet again, I am so sorry, I cant help it, I need help" then I would show him a smidge of pity.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			he was refusing to even admit to the bite!!   the lads a liar and a wrong'un.   sad!   he doesn't deserve your pity SILH! 


if he came out and said, "yes I flipped out yet again, I am so sorry, I cant help it, I need help" then I would show him a smidge of pity.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on:thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't believe all the people in the press etc coming out to defend him! It wasn't the first time he's done this. I can't believe players don't have clauses in their contracts that if they are banned for a long periods of time for certain offences they aren't paid. I read an article that delved into his youth where he allegedly assaulted a ref at 16 years of age. He is not going to change.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			I can't believe all the people in the press etc coming out to defend him! It wasn't the first time he's done this. I can't believe players don't have clauses in their contracts that if they are banned for a long periods of time for certain offences they aren't paid. I read an article that delved into his youth where he allegedly assaulted a ref at 16 years of age. He is not going to change.
		
Click to expand...

I've read that maybe the ref assault didn't really happen. I'm not saying it didn't,but you have to take press reports with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			I can't believe all the people in the press etc coming out to defend him! It wasn't the first time he's done this. I can't believe players don't have clauses in their contracts that if they are banned for a long periods of time for certain offences they aren't paid. I read an article that delved into his youth where he allegedly assaulted a ref at 16 years of age. He is not going to change.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen or heard of anybody (except Uruguay fa/players) that is trying to defend Suarez. His actions were indefensible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			I can't believe all the people in the press etc coming out to defend him! It wasn't the first time he's done this. I can't believe players don't have clauses in their contracts that if they are banned for a long periods of time for certain offences they aren't paid. *I read an article that delved into his youth where he allegedly assaulted a ref at 16 years of age.* He is not going to change.
		
Click to expand...

Never been proved and certainly appears more gossip and folk lore than truth

So whats new for today ?

Chellini has said its a bit harsh - nothing comment really 

And Uruguay and others are supporting him etc - they will stick up for their best player ( stupidly ) but its not new


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

How would Liverpool fans feel if they kept Suarez & he comes back in the same form as last season? 
Would you forget this incident like the Ivanovic one??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			How would Liverpool fans feel if they kept Suarez & he comes back in the same form as last season? 
Would you forget this incident like the Ivanovic one??
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to forget about this incident but you've got 2 bob ex players analysing it on every radio station.

I want him to stay 100% no doubt about it, even if we don't sign another player he's that good of a player imo.

I love the crazy little fecker a bit more now everybody else hates  him even more.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I've tried to forget about this incident but you've got 2 bob ex players analysing it on every radio station.

I want him to stay 100% no doubt about it, even if we don't sign another player he's that good of a player imo.

I love the crazy little fecker a bit more now everybody else hates  him even more.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose it would stop Liverpool claiming the moral high ground if he stayed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suppose it would stop Liverpool claiming the moral high ground if he stayed.
		
Click to expand...

 Every cloud and all that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



 Every cloud and all that.
		
Click to expand...

Yep,tbh Suarez proved me right. Not sure why anyone was surprised


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep,tbh Suarez proved me right. Not sure why anyone was surprised

Click to expand...

1000 internet points to you sir, give yourself a big pat on the back :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			1000 internet points to you sir, give yourself a big pat on the back :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry about that pal,I already have


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I've tried to forget about this incident but you've got 2 bob ex players analysing it on every radio station.

I want him to stay 100% no doubt about it, even if we don't sign another player he's that good of a player imo.

I love the crazy little fecker a bit more now everybody else hates  him even more.
		
Click to expand...

. 

Mmmmmmmmm, I presume, or hope your joking. little scouse  kids  with suarez on the back of the Â£60 shirts paying the highest ticket prices in Europe to pay his wages whilst he,s banned! And working away trying to force a move to a bigger club! 


good luck with that! Never been good with morals in liverpool!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			. 

Mmmmmmmmm, I presume, or hope your joking. little scouse  kids  with suarez on the back of the Â£60 shirts paying the highest ticket prices in Europe to pay his wages whilst he,s banned! And working away trying to force a move to a bigger club! 


good luck with that! *Never been good with morals in liverpool*!
		
Click to expand...

Shall we not go down the lines of insulting whole cities and people ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			. 

Mmmmmmmmm, I presume, or hope your joking. little scouse  kids  with suarez on the back of the Â£60 shirts paying the highest ticket prices in Europe to pay his wages whilst he,s banned! And working away trying to force a move to a bigger club! 


good luck with that! *Never been good with morals in liverpool!*

Click to expand...

That's not very nice jack especially coming from somebody who comes from Blackpool.......

On Luis, if you really think the fans pay players wages then you're living in cloud cuckoo land.

Season ticket and Ticket sales probably just about pay for the upkeep of  the stadium on a yearly basis. I've said may times the big clubs could play in empty stadiums and still survive due to the massive amount of sponsorship  in football.

But on a personal note i'm more than happy for my Â£869.00 season ticket money to go straight into Luis's pocket


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shall we not go down the lines of insulting whole cities and people ?
		
Click to expand...

You seemed more than happy to forget his previous incidents.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			That's not very nice jack especially coming from somebody who comes from Blackpool.......

On Luis, if you really think the fans pay players wages then you're living in cloud cuckoo land.

Season ticket and Ticket sales probably just about pay for the upkeep of  the stadium on a yearly basis. I've said may times the big clubs could play in empty stadiums and still survive due to the massive amount of sponsorship  in football.

But on a personal note i'm more than happy for my Â£869.00 season ticket money to go straight into Luis's pocket 

Click to expand...

More fool you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			More fool you.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all funded through my Giro:smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Yep, all funded through my Giro:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Amazing


----------



## Dodger (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Yep, all funded through my Giro:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

All? What about the stuff dipped from the bin?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Dodger said:



			All? What about the stuff dipped from the bin?

Click to expand...

Nah don't need to do that no more,  leave that to those pesky eastern europeans they're everywhere now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah don't need to do that no more,  leave that to those pesky eastern europeans they're everywhere now.
		
Click to expand...

Will LP have a problem with you insulting the who of Eastern Europe?? 
Probably not.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Will LP have a problem with you insulting the who of Eastern Europe?? 
Probably not.
		
Click to expand...

If he does i'm sure he'll let me know, he's not shy of an opinion


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If he does i'm sure he'll let me know, he's not shy of an opinion

Click to expand...

When it suits.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			When it suits.
		
Click to expand...

Well if he doesn't you've got a bit more ammo to fire at him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Well if he doesn't you've got a bit more ammo to fire at him 

Click to expand...

Unbelievable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2014)

Well the thread has took a bit of a childish turn - not sure what having cheap digs at me has to do with the thread about Suarez.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the thread has took a bit of a childish turn - not sure what having cheap digs at me has to do with the thread about Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Phil just didn't think you liked people generalising others. Sorry if I offended you :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is the link of the journalist that tried to track down the incident. Interesting read tbh.

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...nner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And Uruguay and others are supporting him etc - they will stick up for their best player ( stupidly ) but its not new
		
Click to expand...

Were Liverpool stupid when they stuck up for him last time? Or is that different for some bizarre reason?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Were Liverpool stupid when they stuck up for him last time? Or is that different for some bizarre reason?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean when they fined him ? And the chairman and CEO said it was behaviour not "befit" of  Liverpool player

So wouldnt say they "stuck" up for him more disciplined him and critsized him behaviour publically


----------



## standrew (Jun 28, 2014)

Apparantly Suarez won the golden boot ;-)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

standrew said:



			Apparantly Suarez won the golden boot ;-)
		
Click to expand...



What a random statement


----------



## Sweep (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not sure if any if my comments have been made by others. 69 pages and all that. This guy certainly polarises opinion.
Apart from the obvious concerns over his mental state that allows him to bite opponents 3 times, I also think he must be a bit stupid.
Its great when a player plays well for his country and he must have been chuffed to score 2 great goals against England, but to then say it was retribution for English fans who laughed at him, was just plain daft. It doesn't take a genius to work out that it's never a good idea to have a go at those who pay your wages - or bite the hand that feeds you lol. All the Liverpool fans who pay for tickets and shirts, all the sponsors and sadly those like me who pay our Sky Sports subscription. We weren't laughing at you Mr. Suarez. We were appalled at your racist, cheating, violent behaviour. Scoring 2 goals for your country is never going to atone for any of that.
In my view the ban is lenient. FIFA have gone for time rather than matches and in the case of domestic football it pretty much amounts to the same ban as last time, give or take the European games. That didn't stop him then, so why will it stop him now? At the end of the day, we don't want to keep punishing the guy, we just want him to behave.
In my view, in this transfer window we will see who is the most desperate for success. Who will be prepared to put right and wrong aside and employ this pitiful excuse for a sportsman in a desperate attempt for success? Who is prepared to put the good name of their own club aside for a chance of silverware?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

From the Independent

Luis Suarez bite: Letâ€™s move past the shock value and get some perspective 



Danny Mills would send him to jail, Alan Shearer would ban him worldwide for â€œas long as I couldâ€, which under Fifa statutes is two years. What heinous crime could Luis Suarez have committed to prompt such a response from two players who were not exactly shrinking violets on the field?

He bit someone.

He did not fix a match, which strikes at the very heart of sport. He did not use performance-enhancing drugs, which is the most insidious form of cheating. He did not go over the top and break an opponentâ€™s leg, or shatter an opponentâ€™s nose or cheekbone with an elbow. He did not attack a referee (he has done that, head-butting an official, but that was 11 years ago when he was playing youth team football at 16 and he received a long ban).

In my mind these are all worse acts than biting an opponent, especially given it was in the heat of the moment, and he did not pursue the act long enough to draw blood.

What he did was disgusting and horrible, sets a terrible example and would be deeply unpleasant to be a victim of. But Giorgio Chiellini played on. If Suarez had broken his leg with a reckless, even premeditated tackle (it happens) he would have been out until Christmas.

Suarez needs psychiatric help, not a jail sentence. He deserves to be banned, ideally for the duration of the World Cup with a longer sentence suspended on condition he has professional treatment, but is his offence really deserving of a longer ban than a player who has threatened the livelihood of another? It is the shock value, and the recidivism, which has accounted for the publicity and outrage. 

There is also, clearly, a cultural issue. In Italy, according to a SkyItalia reporter, they are more interested in assessing who is to blame for the Azzurri being out of the World Cup at the group stage (Mario Balotelli appears to be receiving more blame than Suarez). In Brazil the incident seems to  be regarded as comedy rather than horror.

In England, however, Suarez is beyond the pale. Diving, biting, cheating: he fits our stereotype of the South American footballing bad guy, the latest in a long line stretching back past Diego Maradona to Antonio Rattin. There is also a place, it should be said, for lovable South Americans, such as Ossie Ardiles, Gus Poyet, and all things Brazilian.

And yet, if the behaviour of Uruguayan Suarez is so reprehensible, how is it Dylan Hartley is still being picked for Englandâ€™s rugby union team? The hooker was banned for eight weeks for biting the finger of Irelandâ€™s Steven Ferris in a Six Nations international in 2012 â€“ and a finger is rather more vulnerable than a shoulder. Nor was it his first, or last, offence. In 2007 Hartley was banned for six months for eye gouging, which, considering the possible consequences, is far worse than nibbling on a shoulder. He was also banned for punching an opponent and for abusing a referee. Last week this serial offender started for England against New Zealand, his 56th cap. No one seemed to be outraged.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Well that didn't last long


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From the Independent

Luis Suarez bite: Letâ€™s move past the shock value and get some perspective 



Danny Mills would send him to jail, Alan Shearer would ban him worldwide for â€œas long as I couldâ€, which under Fifa statutes is two years. What heinous crime could Luis Suarez have committed to prompt such a response from two players who were not exactly shrinking violets on the field?

He bit someone....
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for cutting out a large chunk of your post but it would have made mine unwieldly...

I'm at a loss at what you are trying to achieve. Are you saying that Suarez's behaviour is closer to acceptable than Dylan Hartley's? Is the version of perspective you are looking to promote supposed to make people feel guilty about the hounding Suarez is getting?

There's a line in the sand that both Hartley and Suarez have crossed. You can argue the toss about who is the worst villian if you wish but it still doesn't detract from the fact they are both way, way over that line.

I loved watching Suarez and Liverpool last season, and was willing them to win the league. If Liverpool were on the TV today, with Suarez in the team, I'd change channels. Maybe I'm in a majority of one with that sentiment... but what if I'm not, what will the sponsors view be?

You can split hairs as many times as you like about where Suarez's behaviour fits into the scale of horrendous or just naughty, knock yourself out with that, but I hope he never graces a football pitch in the EPL again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Ask the author - that's an article from the Independent :thup:

And yes both Hartley and Suarez are way way over the line - would have to ask - Did Hartley get crucified as much as Suarez has ( and not saying the what has been said about Suarez and his actions are wrong )


----------



## peterlav (Jun 28, 2014)

To compare what happens on a football pitch to what happens on a rugby pitch is simply idiotic. Even at the schoolboy level I played both, I would never have done some of the things during a football match, as I did during rugby. The goings on in the 2 games cannot be compared.

In what is rapidly becoming a non-contact sport, Suarez has bitten an opponent on 3 seperate occasions, has been banned, has been given help, because he has now also done it at a World Cup, a longer ban (and don't forget it is only a slightly longer domestic ban up from 10 games for biting Ivanovic to 13 games now) 

Does anyone in their right mind honestly suggest that a ban for the World Cup (possibly only 1 game) or an extended International ban and then let him play at the start of the Premier League would have been sufficient?

I agree he hasn't injured anyone or stopped anyone from being able to play or risked another players career, but what he has done has repeated the act, surely if you ban someone and they repeat the act the ban has to increase (and more help sought) with each indiscretion?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2014)

Was listening to Shearer slag off Suarez the other day, made me chuckle. This is the guy who kicked a fellow player in the head and then held the FA to ransom to avoid a lengthy ban.
Shearer = hero to many
Suarez = possibly most hated man in football (in some quarters anyway)
I'm not trying to back up Suarez at all, they're all at it and to be totally honest, diving and cheating annoys me more than a player losing it for a split second.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm sorry but fetching Rugby up is just pathetic. 
Obviously it gets less coverage & less media attention.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure who's a worse person.... Hitler,  Jimmy Savile or suarez.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ask the author - that's an article from the Independent :thup:

And yes both Hartley and Suarez are way way over the line - would have to ask - Did Hartley get crucified as much as Suarez has
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is that because Hartley didn't get crucified! we shouldn't crucify Suarez....?

Just stop now Phil...

Please......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So what you're saying is that because Hartley didn't get crucified! we shouldn't crucify Suarez....?

Just stop now Phil...

Please......
		
Click to expand...

Clutching at straws.
You do have to laugh when you read things like "scape goat" & "vendetta" when discussing Suarez. He bit some one for the 3rd time for god sake!!!!! 

Hope we never have to hear Liverpool fans say " not the kind of person I'd want playing for my club" again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Suarez's stadium ban is so strict that FIFA say LFC must take their 2014/15 team pic outside Anfield if they want him in it.
:rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ask the author - that's an article from the Independent :thup:

And yes both Hartley and Suarez are way way over the line - would have to ask - Did Hartley get crucified as much as Suarez has ( and not saying the what has been said about Suarez and his actions are wrong )
		
Click to expand...

Did Hartley do it twice more after being caught the first time?  If not that might explain why he might not be getting crucified as much as a repeat offender who shows no remorse and refuses to acknowledge that he has actually done anything wrong.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

Apparently is was an accident as he lost his balance and fell on the Italian.
Unbelievable ...................... you couldn't make it up!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28069689

The guy's a nut job.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Slime said:



			Apparently is was an accident as he lost his balance and fell on the Italian.
Unbelievable ...................... you couldn't make it up!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28069689

The guy's a nut job.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Surely no one will believe this


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

If he's trying to alienate himself from virtually all of the Civilised World he's doing a fantastic job.

How do you help someone that won't admit they have a problem?
You have to take them out of the arena where the problem persists....


----------



## 2blue (Jun 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm sorry but fetching Rugby up is just pathetic. 
Obviously it gets less coverage & less media attention.
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous.....  comparisons can be made with any other sport particularly rugby.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

I've said it from day 1, until you admit you have a problem yourself then maybe, just maybe, you might get some sympathy or understanding, but whilst your in total denial and want to point the blame elsewhere, your a knob...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

2blue said:



			Ridiculous.....  comparisons can be made with any other sport particularly rugby.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah because Rugby gets as much media coverage as football doesn't it


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 28, 2014)

I once knew a guy that used to head butt people.   We never considered him having an illness, we just thought he was a nasty git!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 28, 2014)

Slime said:



			Apparently is was an accident as he lost his balance and fell on the Italian.
Unbelievable ...................... you couldn't make it up!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28069689

The guy's a nut job.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

What a joke, you only have to watch the replay to see that is nonsense. He would do himself a favour by just admitting it and apologising.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 28, 2014)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/6076094.stm


----------



## 2blue (Jun 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah because Rugby gets as much media coverage as football doesn't it

Click to expand...

Media coverage has nothing to do with it...  it's all to do with the seriousness of the offence & the injury caused. For me the punishment is sufficient however he has made a fool of himself by the excuses he's made. Makes you wonder who's advising him....  crazy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

2blue said:



			Media coverage has nothing to do with it...  it's all to do with the seriousness of the offence & the injury caused. For me the punishment is sufficient however he has made a fool of himself by the excuses he's made. Makes you wonder who's advising him....  crazy

Click to expand...

Probably his Lawyer,he seems to be as stupid as Suarez.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 28, 2014)

2blue said:



			Media coverage has nothing to do with it...  it's all to do with the seriousness of the offence & the injury caused. For me the punishment is sufficient however he has made a fool of himself by the excuses he's made. Makes you wonder who's advising him....  crazy

Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on that man.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 28, 2014)

Just seen this on Sun webpage..
*Harvey copied idol Luis Suarez
Enough said.*​


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't believe someone has used Suarez in the same bracket as Hitler and Saville ?!?!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Just seen this on Sun webpage..
*Harvey copied idol Luis Suarez
Enough said.*​

Click to expand...

At 7yrs old the kids parents should have taught him how wrong biting is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't believe someone has used Suarez in the same bracket as Hitler and Saville ?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you on this. Crazy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So what you're saying is that because Hartley didn't get crucified! we shouldn't crucify Suarez....?

Just stop now Phil...

Please......
		
Click to expand...

Am I really saying that or are you wanting me to mean that because nowhere have I said that Suarez doesn't deserve to be crucified ?!? 

Another case of people dying to read something that isn't there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Am I really saying that or are you wanting me to mean that because nowhere have I said that Suarez doesn't deserve to be crucified ?!? 

Another case of people dying to read something that isn't there.
		
Click to expand...

You do seem to be bringing up other cases to try & make out Suarez isn't too bad. 
Be honest Phil you'd be all over this if he wasn't a Liverpool player.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 28, 2014)

Wonder if count suarez is watching cartoon network tonight? (Being banned from all things football related)..Maybe he could learn a thing or 2


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Am I really saying that or are you wanting me to mean that.
		
Click to expand...

You tell me...
I asked a question because you're implying that Hartley got less severe treatment than Suarez....why else include the line "did Hartley get as crucified as Suarez has"

Just because someone else may have escaped being ripped apart by Society doesn't stop someone else from the noose.
And let's face it, I would guess the vast majority of the general public couldn't pick Hartley out of a line up if their Mother's life depends on it. Hence the lack of a public outcry.
Suarez is as high a profile sportsman as you can get at the moment thanks to 2 things....being a quality footballer and being a Biter!
Just face it, he has a problem that needs sorting.
He only bites on the football field, unless this is commonplace in his lifestyle, so he needs to be removed from the arena that is causing the problem until such a time he can satisfy the powers that be that he has solved his problem.
Just say on his first game back for Liverpool he takes a chunk out of an opponent.... how many times can you ban someone for the same offence when banning obviously doesn't work?
He's a marked man from now on - one more strike and he'll be gone from the game.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

Suarez heat map


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You do seem to be bringing up other cases to try & make out Suarez isn't too bad. 
Be honest Phil you'd be all over this if he wasn't a Liverpool player.
		
Click to expand...

He won't be for too long. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


*Slime*.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't believe someone has used Suarez in the same bracket as Hitler and Saville ?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

That was me mate... jokingly of course, I was trying to make a point that this whole incident has been blown so far out of context it's unreal. I really honestly genuinely cannot believe how strong some people's views and feelings on this are..... very very very sad really.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			Suarez heat map

View attachment 11287

Click to expand...

His mrs probably throws him a bone every so often to keep him from chewing the furniture.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You tell me...
I asked a question because you're implying that Hartley got less severe treatment than Suarez....why else include the line "did Hartley get as crucified as Suarez has"

Just because someone else may have escaped being ripped apart by Society doesn't stop someone else from the noose.
And let's face it, I would guess the vast majority of the general public couldn't pick Hartley out of a line up if their Mother's life depends on it. Hence the lack of a public outcry.
Suarez is as high a profile sportsman as you can get at the moment thanks to 2 things....being a quality footballer and being a Biter!
Just face it, he has a problem that needs sorting.
He only bites on the football field, unless this is commonplace in his lifestyle, so he needs to be removed from the arena that is causing the problem until such a time he can satisfy the powers that be that he has solved his problem.
Just say on his first game back for Liverpool he takes a chunk out of an opponent.... how many times can you ban someone for the same offence when banning obviously doesn't work?
He's a marked man from now on - one more strike and he'll be gone from the game.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I asked the question when I asked if Hartley got as much critiscim in the British media - 

Never once said Suarez didn't deserve the critiscim he has received nor have I said he doesn't have a problem nor have i implied anything - the thirst for a reaction appears very evident here. 

Oh he is more than a marked man - appears he is now in the same category as a child molestor and a person who killed millions.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually I asked the question when I asked if Hartley got as much critiscim in the British media - 

Never once said Suarez didn't deserve the critiscim he has received nor have I said he doesn't have a problem nor have i implied anything - the thirst for a reaction appears very evident here. 

Oh he is more than a marked man - appears he is now in the same category as a child molestor and a person who killed millions.
		
Click to expand...

Think the guy who qouted that was on your side..Just used very distasteful comparisons.Stop feeling sorry for him (Count Luis).His life wil go on, and will be amazing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Actually I asked the question when I asked if Hartley got as much critiscim in the British media - 

Never once said Suarez didn't deserve the critiscim he has received nor have I said he doesn't have a problem nor have i implied anything - the thirst for a reaction appears very evident here. 

Oh he is more than a marked man - appears he is now in the same category as a child molestor and a person who killed millions.
		
Click to expand...

One person compared him to saville & hitler so let's not go OTT hey Phil. 
Rugby gets no where near as much publicity as football,surely that's obvious


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't believe someone has used Suarez in the same bracket as Hitler and Saville ?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

It was an ironic comment to highlight the OTT reaction of some on social media. Probably could have done with a smilie to completely highlight he was being ironic, but it was obvious to me the point being made.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't read this thread... Is Phil still supporting the Sewer Rat?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I haven't read this thread... Is Phil still supporting the Sewer Rat?
		
Click to expand...

I think he's slowly starting to put his Suarez posters back up.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think he's slowly starting to put his Suarez posters back up.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

Latest instalment at Anfield...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a Liverpool fan by any chance?


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.
		
Click to expand...

Rise above it, stop biting every time!


*Slime*.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.
		
Click to expand...

I was just asking the question as I read the tail end of the thread and it seemed like Liverpoo Phill V the rest of the forum on this one? 

Don't Blame me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously think you're in a position to call anyone pathetic??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did Hartley do it twice more after being caught the first time?  If not that might explain why he might not be getting crucified as much as a repeat offender who shows no remorse and refuses to acknowledge that he has actually done anything wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this one 

Just read up on his offences ( Hartley ) 

4 main ones 

Eye gouging 
Biting 
Punching 
Verbally abusing officials


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry missed this one 

Just read up on his offences ( Hartley ) 

4 main ones 

Eye gouging 
Biting 
Punching 
Verbally abusing officials
		
Click to expand...


And?


*Slime*.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry missed this one 

Just read up on his offences ( Hartley ) 

4 main ones 

Eye gouging 
Biting 
Punching 
Verbally abusing officials
		
Click to expand...

Suarez..
Biting
Racism
Biting
Biting
Various handballs
Likes playing ball to hand to get penalties
Diving
Lying and in denial of his actions
ZZZZZ.....:blah:
P.S....Didn't have to read up..


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry missed this one 

Just read up on his offences ( Hartley ) 

4 main ones 

Eye gouging 
Biting 
Punching 
Verbally abusing officials
		
Click to expand...

So what, exactly, are you saying or implying...?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Once again the children turn the thread on to me.

Getting pathetic now.
		
Click to expand...

No, you turn it on yourself by trying to compare Suarez's serial offending in a sport where he is a very public figure and which is extremely high profile and a relatively low level of physical contact with a first time biting offence by a lesser known player in a lower profile sport with a far higher level of physical contact in what comes across as some sort of attempt to prove that he is being victimised.  Chiellini is a victim, Ivanovich is a victim.  If you stopped trying to portray Suarez as being the victim, rather than the perpetrator, then you might find your comments slightly better received.  

And the comment above reads as though you're trying to claim that you're now being victimised.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, you turn it on yourself by trying to compare Suarez's serial offending in a sport where he is a very public figure and which is extremely high profile with a first time offence by a lesser known player in a lower profile sport in what comes across as some sort of attempt to prove that he is being victimised.  Chiellini is a victim, Ivanovich is a victim.  If you stopped trying to portray Suarez as being the victim, rather than the perpetrator, then you might find your comments slightly better received.  

And the comment above reads as though you're trying to claim that you're now being victimised.  Unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

When did I ever say abything about Suarez being the victim FFS ?!?!? 

You do realise that it was a journalist from the Independant who was the one bringing in Hartley not me ffs !!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

Didn't realise we had a journo from the Independent on the Forum....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I ever say abything about Suarez being the victim FFS ?!?!? 

You do realise that it was a journalist from the Independant who was the one bringing in Hartley not me ffs !!
		
Click to expand...

But it's you that keeps banging on about it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Suarez..
Biting
Racism
Biting
Biting
Various handballs
Likes playing ball to hand to get penalties
Diving
Lying and in denial of his actions
ZZZZZ.....:blah:
P.S....Didn't have to read up..
		
Click to expand...

You missed feigning injury after two of the biting incidents, presumably to try and get the victims sent off, and on numerous other occasionsâ€¦..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Didn't realise we had a journo from the Independent on the Forum....
		
Click to expand...

Post #691 - have a read at the first line.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 28, 2014)

Phil.   You always have a need to play the contra in a debate, I don't know why as I am not qualified in psychiatry.  It may be due to some form of inferiority complex but what ever I would suggest you take a little time to reflect on why you have developed a need to react in this way.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Post #691 - have a read at the first line.
		
Click to expand...

Have a read - who posted it?

If you hadn't posted it, Hartley's name wouldn't have come up....

I'm out.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Jun 28, 2014)

My opinion for what it's worth is that I find it strange he's been banned from playing for Liverpool when the offence occurred while playing for Uruguay , when he was banned for the last bite playing for pool he wasn't banned from internationals was he? I'm not a Suarez fan one bit in fact I despise him bi I think Liverpool have been hard done to with this one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I ever say abything about Suarez being the victim FFS ?!?!? 

You do realise that it was a journalist from the Independant who was the one bringing in Hartley not me ffs !!
		
Click to expand...

Then do explain why you ever asked the question asking why Hartley wasn't crucified like Suarez was, implying in the process that Suarez was somehow being picked on.  As for Hartley's list of offences I'm pretty sure I've seen Suarez verbally abusing officials.  As for a rugby forward punching an opponent, who'd have thought it, whatever nextâ€¦..


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder if they can take 2 away at the same time...ho ho he he ha ha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4&feature=share&list=FLO0I-584WcU-2ck7Ek9InFw


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Cityfanbrian said:



			My opinion for what it's worth is that I find it strange he's been banned from playing for Liverpool when the offence occurred while playing for Uruguay , when he was banned for the last bite playing for pool he wasn't banned from internationals was he? I'm not a Suarez fan one bit in fact I despise him bi I think Liverpool have been hard done to with this one.
		
Click to expand...

He possibly wasn't but does the Premiership disciplinary process allow them to ban players from internationals?  FIFA as the world governing body certainly have greater powers and this was a repeat offence.  If Liverpool have been hard one to, it wasn't by FIFA, it was by the behaviour of their player, let them take it up with him.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 28, 2014)

Cityfanbrian said:



			My opinion for what it's worth is that I find it strange he's been banned from playing for Liverpool when the offence occurred while playing for Uruguay , when he was banned for the last bite playing for pool he wasn't banned from internationals was he? I'm not a Suarez fan one bit in fact I despise him bi I think Liverpool have been hard done to with this one.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps to protect every player on a football pitch from his humungos rat teeth :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2014)

Cityfanbrian said:



			My opinion for what it's worth is that I find it strange he's been banned from playing for Liverpool when the offence occurred while playing for Uruguay , when he was banned for the last bite playing for pool he wasn't banned from internationals was he? I'm not a Suarez fan one bit in fact I despise him bi I think Liverpool have been hard done to with this one.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't been banned from playing for any specific club, ala Liverpool, he has been banned from playing football as a whole as the punishment is against HIM as an individual, Liverpool is just a consequence of that, if Liverpool or their fans feel hard done by, then they should blame Suarez and nobody else.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			He hasn't been banned from playing for any specific club, ala Liverpool, he has been banned from playing football as a whole as the punishment is against HIM as an individual, Liverpool is just a consequence of that, if Liverpool or their fans feel hard done by, then they should blame Suarez and nobody else.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Dodger (Jun 29, 2014)

Post 542

Apparently not.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2014)

The Uraguayans really are a bit special!

Uruguay captain Diego Lugano said;

                  "He has committed a crime, but this ban is barbarity. Not even a criminal would receive this penalty." 
                  While Tabarez played down the impact of losing Suarez, Lugano believes it had a major impact. 
                  "He is irreplaceable," added Lugano, who initially tried to       play down Suarez's bite on Chiellini. 
                  "Against Colombia we weren't able to replace the skills he has.  
                  "For years he has been our best player. *Us losing him  is much worse even than Brazil losing Neymar or Argentina losing Lionel  Messi.*" 

Discuss.


*Slime*.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice - 

[video=youtube;eF4kSWnY2Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF4kSWnY2Z8[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2014)

He's certainly got the whole 'faking injury after committing a nasty challenge' down to a fine art.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2014)

If everyone used the Suarez excuse:
Zidane: "I fell into Materazzi"
Cantona: "I slipped into a fan"
Giggs & Terry: "I fell into your wife"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			You missed feigning injury after two of the biting incidents, presumably to try and get the victims sent off, and on numerous other occasionsâ€¦.. 

Click to expand...

A good point. I loved the way especially in the Italy game where he went down clutching his mouth and checking his teeth. Maybe he thought he left one in Chielini's shoulder and wanted to make sure he'd removed the evidence. To be honest the Suarez rap sheet doesn't read well whoever you support. As a football fan, and wanting to watch the best teams play at their best, he has done the sport no favours.


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 29, 2014)

Is Suarez in Jail at mo..Or do all Uruaguay/LFC players have bars outside their windows at home?...For the rec,me and missus have window boxes with summer blooms in outside ours.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Nice - 

[video=youtube;eF4kSWnY2Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF4kSWnY2Z8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

There was eye-gouging and it looked like punching an opponent in there, are you sure not confusing Saint Luis with Dylan Hartley?


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2014)

*


Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

I suspect that there is no 'punishment' that would in any way guarantee that he won't do it again.  He needs punishment - but also help.  And that help is not going to come through a few 'anger management' counselling sessions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

I thought Liverpool had helped him with professional counselling etc as part of his issues in the PL last year. Clearly they haven't worked or the problem goes a lot deeper. Definitely needs some form of help as it's far from normal behaviour


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought Liverpool had helped him with professional counselling etc as part of his issues in the PL last year. Clearly they haven't worked or the problem goes a lot deeper. Definitely needs some form of help as it's far from normal behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I honestly can't see what else Liverpool as a club can do to help him or stop this type of behaviour. 

Rumour has it they've spent a lot of time,money and effort in trying to help him and to be fair his discipline last year was vastly improved on the season before.

I honestly believe the only person that can help Luis Suarez is Luis Suarez himself.

It does seem from the reaction of the Uruguay team/
FA that it is a culture issue aswell.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Homer, I honestly can't see what else Liverpool as a club can do to help him or stop this type of behaviour. 

Rumour has it they've spent a lot of time,money and effort in trying to help him and to be fair his discipline last year was vastly improved on the season before.

I honestly believe the only person that can help Luis Suarez is Luis Suarez himself.

It does seem from the reaction of the Uruguay team/
FA that it is a culture issue aswell.
		
Click to expand...



On the culture issue didn't Liverpool give him some lessons on the different cultures after the Evra race row? Which was again down to cultural issues between Uruguay and Europe?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

6days later,lots of poor excuses & the cretin as finally apologised & vowed it won't happen again. 
I'll take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2014)

Statement from Suarez admitting that he bit the Italian and that he apologies and it won't happen again.  Hmmm.  Not so easy Luis if you can't help yourself.  First step though is to admit you did it and admit you have a problem - so statement is a start - but you have to truly believe and admit that you have a problem - and not just say it.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Statement from Suarez admitting that he bit the Italian and that he apologies and it won't happen again.  Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Coo the things someone will say when they want to go to Barcelona !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22242464
Enough said.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Coo the things someone will say when they want to go to Barcelona !
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Coo the things someone will say when they want to go to Barcelona !
		
Click to expand...

It's being reported in a couple of papers that Barca are insisting on a no biting clause in his contract. 
I wish I was joking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Lets be honest it doesnt matter what Suarez does now - he didnt have a good name before hand and its only gotten worse. 

He will serve his ban - come back - score goals , then no doubt do something stupid again - he will be called , racist , biter , scum etc etc etc and im sure it prob doesnt bother him and in fact it might make him more determined to score etc - maybe he thrives of the negative abuse he gets and thats why he acts like a plank - who knows.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2014)

Gordon Strachan hit the nail on the head on ITV. There must be a link somewhere http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...tball-has-no-morals-says-Gordon-Strachan.html


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 30, 2014)

Isn't that derogatory to planks.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Isn't that derogatory to planks..... 

Click to expand...

Prob right - im sure the plank may well have an IQ of 1


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

He's certainly put Brenda in an awkward position after he made these comments after the 2nd biting incident:
"This is a club with incredible values and ethics," he said. "There's certainly no-one bigger than this club, a player or manager.
"As football managers, staff and players, we're representing this club, off the field and in particular on the field."


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2014)

Perhaps Arsenal will put in another bid. Neither them or their fans were overally concerned about his habit last time and those that arnt Liverpool fans on here are desperate for him not to play against them next season.
If he's reading this and fancies a game for Wrexham on a free he's more than welcome.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Perhaps Arsenal will put in another bid. Neither them or their fans were overally concerned about his habit last time and those that arnt Liverpool fans on here are desperate for him not to play against them next season.
If he's reading this and fancies a game for Wrexham on a free he's more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

When a player performs on the pitch they put with with players "habits" as you call them. 

The top teams will still pay top money for him and fans would still welcome a player of his ability


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Perhaps Arsenal will put in another bid. Neither them or their fans were overally concerned about his habit last time and those that arnt Liverpool fans on here are desperate for him not to play against them next season.
If he's reading this and fancies a game for Wrexham on a free he's more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say desperate,Average at best scoring record V Chelsea & hardly got a kick in the last game


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wouldn't say desperate,Average at best scoring record V Chelsea & hardly got a kick in the last game 

Click to expand...

And they would snap (see what I did) him up if they could.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When a player performs on the pitch they put with with players "habits" as you call them. 

The top teams will still pay top money for him and fans would still welcome a player of his ability
		
Click to expand...

Hence my welcome offer at Wrexham.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			And they would snap (see what I did) him up if they could.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			And they would snap (see what I did) him up if they could.
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly would.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they would. As soon as he put a couple in the back of the net they'd forget all about his past misdemeanours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Yes they would. As soon as he put a couple in the back of the net they'd forget all about his past misdemeanours.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much spot on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Yes they would. As soon as he put a couple in the back of the net they'd forget all about his past misdemeanours.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose Liverpool did,not sure I would tho. Orrible bloke. I'd be gutted if Chelsea signed him tbh.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone actually believe he won't do it again...?


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suppose Liverpool did,not sure I would tho. *Orrible bloke*. I'd be gutted if Chelsea signed him tbh.
		
Click to expand...

BIB so is John Terry but they've idolised him for years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Does anyone actually believe he won't do it again...?
		
Click to expand...

I believe he will do something again


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			BIB so is John Terry but they've idolised him for years.
		
Click to expand...

Terry isn't perfect,but he's certainly no Suarez. Just my opinion :thup:


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Terry isn't perfect,but he's certainly no Suarez. Just my opinion :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I dunno? Shag yer mates wife or bite someone on the shoulder??? I think I'd rather get bitten on the shoulder....

The point I'm making is that supporters of opposition teams become all moralistic when it isn't one of their own. When it is their own then providing they do it on the pitch for their team, supporters are happy to forgive.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe he will do something again
		
Click to expand...

So it's a gamble for any club isn't it...hope he scores enough to justify the price tag before he shoots himself in the foot...

How long do we give him?
18 months?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So it's a gamble for any club isn't it...hope he scores enough to justify the price tag before he shoots himself in the foot...

How long do we give him?
18 months?
		
Click to expand...

it is a gamble - but that 18months etc could bring a team the top title etc etc .

teams make those gambles - as crazy as it is


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I dunno? Shag yer mates wife or bite someone on the shoulder??? I think I'd rather get bitten on the shoulder....

The point I'm making is that supporters of opposition teams become all moralistic when it isn't one of their own. When it is their own then providing they do it on the pitch for their team, supporters are happy to forgive.
		
Click to expand...

I've said this before,Terry did Bridge a favour. 


Wayne Bridge's current partner who he may never have met if it wasn't for JT


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've said this before,Terry did Bridge a favour. 
View attachment 11310

Wayne Bridge's current partner who he may never have met if it wasn't for JT 

Click to expand...

I have to agree with that. She's definitely a cut above his ex.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2014)

Do a Beckham and make him Captain, he will be as good as gold.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

Suarez is fundamentally flawed, wired wrongly if you will and is a ticking timebomb waiting to go off again. Whether that's another bite, racial abuse or something different it's a bit like a three putt, you know it's going to happen its a question of when. I still believe Liverpool will get rid and accept a bid from Spain as they won't want to sell to a PL rival


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2014)

Luis, too little, too late, lad.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Luis, too little, too late, lad.
		
Click to expand...

Love the way he's still half clinging to the "I fell into him story" :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Love the way he's still half clinging to the "I fell into him story" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you say it often enough it must be true surely


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you say it often enough it must be true surely
		
Click to expand...

Him, and the other Uruguay players (and now the country's president i believe!) are just making themselves look like idiots with some of the stuff they've come out with.

Hold your hands up, admit you've royally cocked up and the hysteria about it would settle much more quickly. Just gives folk more ammo to hammer him with.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Love the way he's still half clinging to the "I fell into him story" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Be fair, the momentum that them teeth must createâ€¦â€¦â€¦. No wonder he has balance issues, although that may be a problem between his ears.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



Be fair, the momentum that them teeth must createâ€¦â€¦â€¦. No wonderhe has balance issues, although that may be a problem between his ears.

Click to expand...


He has something between his ears ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Him, and the other Uruguay players (and now the country's president i believe!) are just making themselves look like idiots with some of the stuff they've come out with.

Hold your hands up, admit you've royally cocked up and the hysteria about it would settle much more quickly. Just gives folk more ammo to hammer him with.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It's not as if the punishment will be rescinded. Let sleeping dogs lie, let him serve the ban and see where he goes from there


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Does anyone actually believe he won't do it again...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes ........................ Suarez. 
He's probably the only one too!

*
Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. It's not as if the punishment will be rescinded. Let sleeping dogs lie, let him serve the ban and see where he goes from there
		
Click to expand...

FIFA have had their punishments thrown out a number of times due to far too many loopholes in them - can see CAS getting involved at some point - dont think this is done and dusted yet


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2014)

I've just read Suarez's apology.

"The truth is that my colleague Giorgio Chiellini suffered the physical  result of *a bite in the collision he suffered with me,"* said Suarez in a  statement. 

Totally meaningless and worth nothing what-so-ever. The idiot is still in denial.
I'm wondering whether or not he's beyond help.



*Slime*.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FIFA have had their punishments thrown out a number of times due to far too many loopholes in them - can see CAS getting involved at some point - dont think this is done and dusted yet
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it'll get that far. I think Suarez will accept his punishment and hopefully go away and get some help behind the scenes. I just hope the Uruguay FA and his advisors let it drop so he can come back a better person. You can't question the talent but it's like Russian roulette waiting for him to go loco again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't think it'll get that far. I think Suarez will accept his punishment and hopefully go away and get some help behind the scenes. I just hope the Uruguay FA and his advisors let it drop so he can come back a better person. You can't question the talent but it's like Russian roulette waiting for him to go loco again
		
Click to expand...

You are prob right but i never under estimate the stupidity of FIFA and the desire of Uruguay - even thier President has got involved now - can see this gettign very ugly


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance of football but...
If you bit someone at your workplace on 3 seperate occasions, would you expect to keep your job?
Not on your nelly.
The guy was in a priviledged position earning huge amounts of money and he has blown it.
The guy should lose his job, NOW.
End of story.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Forgive my ignorance of football but...
If you bit someone at your workplace on 3 seperate occasions, would you expect to keep your job?
Not on your nelly.
The guy was in a priviledged position earning huge amounts of money and he has blown it.
The guy should lose his job, NOW.
End of story.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Bob the general working public are treated completely different than to how footballers are treated.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Forgive my ignorance of football but...
If you bit someone at your workplace on 3 seperate occasions, would you expect to keep your job?
Not on your nelly.
The guy was in a priviledged position earning huge amounts of money and he has blown it.
The guy should lose his job, NOW.
End of story.
		
Click to expand...

There is lots of things that are done on a football pitch that cant be done in a normal work place - could say the same for lots of sports.

But sportsmen dont get sacked from their teams - i think its very hard to compare a sports arena to a normal work place


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Forgive my ignorance of football but...
If you bit someone at your workplace on 3 seperate occasions, would you expect to keep your job?
Not on your nelly.
The guy was in a priviledged position earning huge amounts of money and he has blown it.
The guy should lose his job, NOW.
End of story.
		
Click to expand...

not going to happen he gets sacked and then walks into another job on another lucrative contract and Liverpool lose millions on a moral stand point not in the world is that likely to happen.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

then walks into another job on another lucrative contract
		
Click to expand...

Not if he is kicked out of football completely as he should be


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Not if he is kicked out of football completely as he should be
		
Click to expand...

So not sacking him as such but banning him from football for life ?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So not sacking him as such but banning him from football for life ?
		
Click to expand...

If he cant behave in a professional manner, then yes, he should be.
I'm sure he has enough money tucked away somewhere to see him through.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			If he cant behave in a professional manner, then yes, he should be.
I'm sure he has enough money tucked away somewhere to see him through.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey there isnt many footballers that can behave in a professional manner - spoilt children most children most of them


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey there isnt many footballers that can behave in a professional manner - spoilt children most children most of them
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it, your average PL footballer is fawned over from the age of 8, they get to the first team somewhere at 18, never had to do anything for themselves, treated like a star and it's no wonder that many are spoilt and arrogant! A fair few golf juniors are like that too!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

So you dont agree that a message should be sent to these spoilt children that this behaviour IS NOT accptable and his removal from football would act as a deterent for future players ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

A message yes - banning for life - no


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I dunno? Shag yer mates wife or bite someone on the shoulder??? I think I'd rather get bitten on the shoulder....

The point I'm making is that supporters of opposition teams become all moralistic when it isn't one of their own. When it is their own then providing they do it on the pitch for their team, supporters are happy to forgive.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't his mates wife, it was his girlfriend and she had already been with 2 other squad members before him, nice girl :smirk:


----------



## MattM (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Wasn't his mates wife, it was his girlfriend and she had already been with 2 other squad members before him, nice girl :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

But he had a wife and kids and still decided another away game was ok, nice bloke :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Wasn't his mates wife, it was his girlfriend and she had already been with 2 other squad members before him, nice girl :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good job Cashley didn't go around shooting all who'd been there then! You might of been struggling to put a side out.... 

:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

One question if I may...
Will Suarez still get paid during his 4 month ban ? (Approx. Â£2.56m)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			One question if I may...
Will Suarez still get paid during his 4 month ban ? (Approx. Â£2.56m)
		
Click to expand...

More than likely depending on contract terms, although he'll probably get the maximum club fine of 2 weeks wages .....


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			More than likely depending on contract terms, although he'll probably get the maximum club fine of 2 weeks wages .....
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, so if the club fine him isn't that then admitting he has acted wrongly and caused an offence whilst their employee bringing the club into disrepute and as such justifies any such domestic ban, something that a lot of people were complaining about!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

So he gets fined two weeks wages and then pockets four months salary for doing nothing. That seems logical


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2014)

imagine the headline,  


Tiger Bites Sergio!!!



This place would go nuts! :rofl:


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Wasn't his mates wife, it was his girlfriend and she had already been with 2 other squad members before him, nice girl :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, my mistake, his girlfriend. 

As for the 2 others that makes it ok then......


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So he gets fined two weeks wages and then pockets four months salary for doing nothing. That seems logical
		
Click to expand...

Some deterent huh?


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Oh ok, my mistake, his girlfriend. 

As for the 2 others that makes it ok then......
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, just means she was a slapper


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Hmm, so if the club fine him isn't that then admitting he has acted wrongly and caused an offence whilst their employee bringing the club into disrepute and as such justifies any such domestic ban, something that a lot of people were complaining about!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Liverpool can fine him tbh. 

An incident involving an Uruguayan player at a International competition whilst representing Uruguay........I cant see how Liverpool can interfere with this one tbh.

I don't see why so many are bothered about Suarez  dragging Liverpool's name through the mud, it was already in the gutter according to "most".

Quote whatever you need from any of the Liverpool heirachy, they only  care about their own investment and stinging fans with massively inflated ticket prices.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			No it doesn't, just means she was a slapper 

Click to expand...

Irrelevant


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's certainly put Brenda in an awkward position after he made these comments after the 2nd biting incident:
"This is a club with incredible values and ethics," he said. "There's certainly no-one bigger than this club, a player or manager.
"As football managers, staff and players, we're representing this club, off the field and in particular on the field."
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if these "values" where running through his mind whilst he was having an affair with An Employee of the club??



Nah didn't think so.


----------



## MattM (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			No it doesn't, just means she was a slapper 

Click to expand...

So she was single at the time and he had a wife and kids at home, but it's ok for him to sc**w around but not her?

Double standards or what!!

And what a great role model for the kids he is!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So he gets fined two weeks wages and then pockets four months salary for doing nothing. That seems logical
		
Click to expand...


It's not a new thing is it 

Ferdinand was banned for 8 months but was still paid 

Same with Cantona and every player who is banned for any period of time 

All players ensure it's in their contract.

And wasn't the young lady that Terry slept with behind his wife's back also the mother of Bridges first child ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			Hmm, so if the club fine him isn't that then admitting he has acted wrongly and caused an offence whilst their employee bringing the club into disrepute and as such justifies any such domestic ban, something that a lot of people were complaining about!
		
Click to expand...

I think its hard to argue that the action didn't bring the player club and country into disrepute. Therefore IMO the ban is justified one thing I disagree with is the immediate start as there is no football for a month at least so its only 3 months not 4 really....... 

2 weeks wages is the maximum for any offence a club can find a player without PFA intervention.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 1, 2014)

I had a read back of the Suarez...Utter discgrace thread. I wonder how many of you still stand by what you were saying in there?

"One of the worlds best players"
"I'd have him in my team any day"
"It's all in the past"
"flawed genius"


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I had a read back of the Suarez...Utter discgrace thread. I wonder how many of you still stand by what you were saying in there?

"One of the worlds best players"
"I'd have him in my team any day"
"It's all in the past"
"flawed genius"
		
Click to expand...

Yes
Yes 
No 
Yes

Next!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Yes
Yes 
No 
Yes

Next!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep summed up well


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 1, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Yes
Yes 
No 
Yes

Next!!
		
Click to expand...

The world's best don't get banned and make their club miss out on their best player in what is Liverpools most critical season in a long time.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The world's best don't get banned and make their club miss out on their best player in what is Liverpools most critical season in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

He is and he did.

Next!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I had a read back of the Suarez...Utter discgrace thread. I wonder how many of you still stand by what you were saying in there?

"One of the worlds best players"
"I'd have him in my team any day"
"It's all in the past"
"flawed genius"
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
Never.
Meanwhile, back on planet earth ..................
Flawed, but no genius.


*Slime*.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I had a read back of the Suarez...Utter discgrace thread. I wonder how many of you still stand by what you were saying in there?

"One of the worlds best players"
"I'd have him in my team any day"
"It's all in the past"
"flawed genius"
		
Click to expand...

 Definitely one of the best players in the world
I wouldn't have him in my team - ticking timebomb
It's happened before and will happen again (not necessarily the biting  ..... the racism perhaps
Not sure I'd class him as a genius. Flawed human.. but then we're all guilty of that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The world's best don't get banned and make their club miss out on their best player in what is Liverpools most critical season in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

So Maradona wasn't the world's best?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Maradona wasn't the world's best?
		
Click to expand...

Naah he was a cheat.....


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Flawed human.. but then we're all guilty of that
		
Click to expand...


But surely the only bad thing you've ever done Homer is to drive through the group in front whilst on the green!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			But surely the only bad thing you've ever done *Homer is to drive through the group in front whilst on the green!    *

Click to expand...

Hanging at dawn.....  :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 2, 2014)

chrisd said:



			But surely the only bad thing you've ever done Homer is to drive through the group in front whilst on the green!
		
Click to expand...

Homer couldnt drive the green , he would snap hook it!!


----------



## One Planer (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The world's best don't get banned and make their club miss out on their best player in what is Liverpools most critical season in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Remember this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24292849

Arguably the best player to have ever played the game ....... Still has issues.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Remember this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24292849

Arguably the best player to have ever played the game ....... Still has issues.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he'll be banned or go to jail though.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Naah he was a cheat..... 

Click to expand...


Surprisingly good in the air for a wee fella though.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I had a read back of the Suarez...Utter discgrace thread. I wonder how many of you still stand by what you were saying in there?

"One of the worlds best players"
"I'd have him in my team any day"
"It's all in the past"
"flawed genius"
		
Click to expand...

Dont know if i commented on it or not .. BUT

Undoubtedly 
Yep
Doesn't appear so , 
Without a doubt with an insatiable will to win that needs to be controlled


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Remember this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24292849

Arguably the best player to have ever played the game ....... Still has issues.
		
Click to expand...

Bad advisors rather than bad apple ?????


----------



## One Planer (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I doubt he'll be banned or go to jail though.
		
Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			Bad advisors rather than bad apple ?????
		
Click to expand...

Point being, he has skeletons in the closet, despite his whiter than white appearance.

Just because someone is world class, doesn't make them a good/honest person.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Point being, he has skeletons in the closet, despite his whiter than white appearance.

Just because someone is world class, doesn't make them a good/honest person.
		
Click to expand...

No one says they are, the whole Barcelona and Messi image has taken quite a beating in recent times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Homer couldnt drive the green , he would snap hook it!!
		
Click to expand...

Ask the group in front at Camberley KoK.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			No one says they are, the whole Barcelona and Messi image has taken quite a beating in recent times.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of sportsmen and celebrities have been done for tax. Isn't Mickleson being investigated at the moment? It comes down to bad advise usually and not necessarily a desire to purposely commit a crime. A whole world of difference between a financial problem and repeatedly biting chunks out of a fellow player on the field of play


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I doubt he'll be banned or go to jail though.
		
Click to expand...

And Maradona...........


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			And Maradona...........
		
Click to expand...

What about him? You want me to tell you he was baned for drug abuse as if in someway it make Suarez look a little better?

Maradona took Argentina to World Cup victory and then runner up, he also won Napoli their first ever Seria A title and several other cups.

Suarez bites people

The drugs shame was a sad end to a stellar career.

You can always find exceptions most points/rules, will you also be listing all the greats who havent had a ban?


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Wat about him? You want me to tell you he was baned for drug abuse as if in someway it make Suarez look a little better?

Maradona took Argentina to World Cup victory and then runner up, he also won Napoli their first ever Seria A title and several other cups.

The drugs shame was a sad end to a stellar career.

Suarez is a serial biter.
		
Click to expand...

You said;

"The world's best don't get banned"

He was and he did 

Next!!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			You said;

"The world's best don't get banned"

He was and he did 

Next!!
		
Click to expand...

He isnt the worlds best...

Next


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			He isnt the worlds best...

Next
		
Click to expand...

I am talking about Maradonna. 

In response to your comment that I have quoted. 

I know it's difficult for you to keep up and you really should stop because with each post you make yourself look more foolish.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I am talking about Maradonna. 

In response to your comment that I have quoted. 

I know it's difficult for you to keep up and you really should stop because with each post you make yourself look more foolish.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks

*plonk*


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Thanks

*plonk*
		
Click to expand...

Genius.........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			You said;

"The world's best don't get banned"

He was and he did 

Next!!
		
Click to expand...

You might as well give up, Gmc.

He does prove entertaining though, in a foolish/demented/bitter sort of way.

BTW Maradona was the best at the time. Even better than his countrymen Ossie and Rickie Villa - last time you were at WHL wasn't it Paddy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks like Barce are offering Â£70mil for Suarez and we want Â£80mil so expect a fee around Â£75mil. His antics at the WC have prob cost us around Â£20mil.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like Barce are offering Â£70mil for Suarez and we want Â£80mil so expect a fee around Â£75mil. His antics at the WC have prob cost us around Â£20mil.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you will ever have gotten Â£95m for him. Better than bale or not, his age and previous antics make him less marketable. All depends how much Sanchez is rated at too I suppose. Either way I'd snap up Â£70m right now for someone who'll miss a quarter of the season.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You might as well give up, Gmc.

He does prove entertaining though, in a foolish/demented/bitter sort of way.

BTW Maradona was the best at the time. Even better than his countrymen Ossie and Rickie Villa - last time you were at WHL wasn't it Paddy?
		
Click to expand...

He tries his best to wind people up but at it. He just ends up looking thick.

Probably should ignore....

Just to add I think Maradona at his peak was the best player to have played the game. Too many demons though.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like Barce are offering Â£70mil for Suarez and we want Â£80mil so expect a fee around Â£75mil. His antics at the WC have prob cost us around Â£20mil.
		
Click to expand...

I'd bite their hands off and run


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Certainly take the Â£75 mil and use it to purchase two great players maybe three and time to move on - fully expect him to be a saint over there and Barce's front line then will be very mouth watering


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'd bite their hands off and run 
	View attachment 11332

Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2014)

Surely FIFA won't lift his club ban now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2014)

So Barca show up with their envelope of used pesetas and no-one is moaning that SUarez signed a new contract and how he's bound to stay. As I keep saying, money talks and contracts mean nothing. He'll be off to Barca now and it depends how wisely Liverpool spend as to whther it's good business. I think they need shoring up at the back for definite


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely FIFA won't lift his club ban now 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------

